# Generation Legacy Issue #9 "Innocence Lost" - Part 3



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2004)

*Wizard Teaser Comic Part 1*

*Mudaba Adin Institute Briefing Room*

_August 16th, 2014 at approximately 0930 local time…_

“Well it sure has been an entertaining thirty days gentleman.  First we lose a whole team of young elites, then Bishop escapes,” the UNJE Director throws a pointed glance to Paragon who regards him coolly, “the President of the Congo Protectorate is killed, and we lose an entire Elite Detention Facility.  Does that about sum up the string of bad luck?”

Paragon clears his throat, “You forgot about the formation of Justice Elite: Charlie, the renaming of the second team to Bravo, construction of Ciudad de Manana in memory of Mexico City, and the utter collapse of the Pantheon organization.”

“Oh well that makes everything better,” the Director sighs, “Dr. Hudabo how does the No Return project proceed?  I had heard that you had synthesized a working viable serum?”

Dr. McTaggert raises a brow at the question and is about to speak, but a look from Dr. Hudabo silences her.  She settles back shifting papers, but a thousand questions were forming in her head.

Dr. Hudabo smiles, “It proceeds on schedule, and all the students at all Institute facilities have been treated.  The registration has been slower, but our new facilities worldwide, have reported good numbers for the past month, we estimate about 34% of the _known_ elite population has received treatment since we started the program three weeks ago.”

“Excellent, any side effects?”

Dr. Hudabo adjusts  his glasses, “Minor, and non-life threatening.”

*Dr. Hudabo’s Office*

_Forty-five minutes later…_

“So are you going to tell me why you said we had a working viable serum, when we are easily years away from making any working serum that isn’t downright lethal?  I mean the genetic makeup of any two elites makes a universal serum nearly impossible to quantify,” Dr. McTaggert says as she storms into Dr. Hudabo’s office.

Dr. Hudabo smiles, “I lied.  I tend to do that with stupid people, it makes them feel better.”

“This is a little larger then a mere white lie,” she replies back, her accent growing strong.

“Indeed, in fact I don’t see us creating a serum any time soon, Hazel.  As you precisely pointed out, the genetic map of each elite is in and of itself unique.  But that is precisely why I need the program we have in place.  You see, we don’t _need_ to sterilize elites, about 95% of the populace is already sterile by the mere fact of genetic and physical incompatibilities.  Now could a successful couple breed?  Perhaps if they were compatible, but that number is fairly low even amongst that 5%, bringing the child to term would not always be successful, and there is no way of knowing if such a child would be born with or without the Legacy virus.  We need more information, and this program allows me to catalogue and identify the strains of the virus, and the genetic map of individual elites,” Dr. Hudabo replies.

“Then you mean… the whole program is one giant cover for a database of elite genomes?  But what kind of purpose…” she trails off trying to make sense of everything.

“Because if we could isolate the individual genome, understand the how and why, we could inevitably build an elite from the ground up with the right capabilities for any given task.  Let’s face it Hazel, we are the future, why send a man into space when I can send five elites perfectly adapted to a vacuum, with immense intellect, strength, and other talents we deem viable.  How long have we been at this, ten years now?  We knew from the beginning that we were wading into uncharted waters,” he says with a look detached intellect.

“So you want to control the genome?  So why the farce about the sterilization, why the lies about the threat?”

“I need our resources pointed in a direction that will allow my research to remain viable.  Besides the UNJE needs to believe there is hope in saving baseline and elite alike.  In the end I need them kept busy, gathering data for the project.  Information is the key to any victory or success.  I apologize for not letting you in on this sooner, but I want you to join the project.  I need you onboard there is more I want you to see.  The UNJE does not want to see elites as the dominant species of the planet, if they keep the numbers low they can control a valuable and somewhat expendable resource.  But what they don’t realize is that evolution even forced is inevitable,” he finishes, “all you can do is decide what side of the fence you want to be on.”

“I am in, but no more secrets, I need to know everything,” Hazel replies without even missing a beat.

*Monterey, CA*

_August 16th, 2014 at about 1330 local time…_

“So what do you think, do you think I am crazy?” Kanaka says aloud as he leans against the railing of the balcony.

Mr. McCallister shrugs his cane in his hand as he pauses to think, “I think you have an incredible story there, even by our standards.”

“Sure, but you have to admit that is often large amount of weird stuff in a short amount of time,” Kanaka shrugs, “and now it is like everything is going back to normal.  It just, it seems weird Bryant.”

“I know, I am more worried about Legacy, I wonder if quitting was the right decision, I still think they needed more training, but I couldn’t,” he pauses.

Kanaka nods, “Yeah, if half of what you tell me is true, then we have much to atone for.  I just have to think that we are fighting for the right reasons, I have to believe that.  Even if Josiah is a total jerk, I have to believe there is something more then money and power that drives him.”

“And if there isn’t?” Bryant responds.

“Then I need to start writing a resume, but I wouldn’t be the only one.  I guess I just feel like he is keeping things from me, from all of us,” the energy charged elite says with a sigh.

“You should be used to that, dating Order and all,” Bryant replies in a serious tone.

“I am not sure if we are dating, but,” he smiles, “I wouldn’t deny it in her presence.”

“Well, Kanaka I hope you can take what information I have given you, and make the best of it.  Just by coming here you put your professional credibility on the line.  I am a spy after all, hiding behind the Iron Curtain of America isolationism,” Bryant replies taking a seat.

“Anytime man, you know I don’t believe everything I hear, especially if it comes from our glorious leader.  Oh, and Jun Min says hi,” he winks, “I have to go, told Order I would meet her for dinner in Neo-Tokyo; have to run!” his body flares with power and he is off like a shining light!

Bryant sighs, “God speed friend.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2004)

*Teaser Comic Part 2*

*Mudaba Adin Institute, Jun Min’s Office*
_August 16th, 2014, at about 1640 local time…_

“I am the last one Jun Min, was it intentional to speak to me last?” Star says aloud sitting across from Jun Min.

Jun Min shrugs, “It is a little awkward, Star, I am sorry.”

“Only because you do not understand simple concepts that I have grasped,” Star replies with her unblinking stare.

“Meaning?”

“That each day I mourn for the loss of my friends.  That I wait patiently till they return, unlike the rest of the world; I do not believe them to be dead.  Mark wouldn’t leave me like this, not without telling me,” Star jokes.

“Of course,” Jun Min smiles, “you really are a remarkable creation.”

“I am just a girl,” Star smirks.

“But you seem to grasp human emotion quite well,” Jun Min counters.

“No; love, hate, and sadness are just all words.  They are words created to describe a feeling, a notion.  I have the capacity to feel these notions, and embrace them.  I don’t find that makes me special, just normal,” Star replies.

“If you say so.”

“I know so,” Star stands, smoothing out her uniform.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

*Openeing Splash Page of Issue #9*

*Earth: Majestic in Olympic City...*

**KABOOM!**

A blast sends the teens of Legacy and Teen Justice to the ground, only Thor remains standing.  Ares leers down from his position standing atop a shattered globe.  He grins resting his arms across his chest, “How sweet, a family reunion, this makes this even more delicious then I had originally planned.  You see I lured you out here, to lure Teen Justice out here and in one fell swoop kill you all ironically with a mortal designed weapon of mass destruction,” he gestures to a purple skinned brute, standing in a crater, carrying what looks like some kind of motorcyle-sized cylindrical device over his shoulder, with a counter.

“You see I enlisted the aid of these soldiers to deliver a blow and perhaps start a little conflict which would make me perfectly happy.  A deadly nerve gas that will eradicate every normal human being in this city,” he laughs maniacally.

“With the current terrorist climate, I am sure a war will break out somewhere around the globe!”  Ares cackles.

“But first we are going to kill these kids, because War is no child’s game, oh and I am going to crush you Thor once and for all,” Ares glows with power, “this is going to be my greatest hour!”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2004)

"You are soo not getting away with that.  Any of it"  The popstar says smirking  floating up from the ground. "We're gonna stop you!"  Kelly exclaims her body starting to glow and crackle with electricity.  As she continues to float upward, the popstar reaches out with the wind.  She puts all of her control with the winds at her call into pulling the canister from the grip of the purple brute, in an effort to fly the canister into space, no air, no way for the gas to do any damage.

Flight, Telekinesis PS of Air control, so +8 to the strength check, if she succeeds the check, she'll use her heroic surge action to move it 40ft directly up.  If she fails the first check, use heroic surge to make another attempt, HP if under 10 on the 2nd check.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 11, 2004)

"Wow, that's great," Ryan mutters sarcastically as he pulls himself up from the ground. _Great, we just can't seem to get a break. Assassination attempts, nightclub bombings, mob negotiations, murder investigations, nightclub brawls, prison breaks, terrorists, dimensional travel...and now a crazy psycho with some kind of nerve gas. All this in four days? So much for a nice, Overseer-free vacation courtesy of Eternal Travel Agency. _

"Did you realize that another Elite team has shown up in San Francisco? 'Cause I mean really, if you're a god, you should have seen that coming. You should also realize that this nerve gas isn't going to hurt any of us...we're all too fast or tough for it to affect us. All it's gonna do is kill a bunch of innocent people." _This guy's dumber than Yoshi!_

"Besides, it's gonna take way less than an hour for us to beat you down," Ryan says confidently, allowing his protective energy field to cover himself. "Anyway, who's the purple guy? Jupiter? Ra? Baal?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2004)

_First try is a 21, the Behemoth rolls a 34, the second try is a 24, the Behemoth rolls a 24, but a VP is spent and he gets a 29._

The purple brute grips the cylinder tightly.  Kelly tries but his vice like grip is much too strong for her!  The brute growls, “Boss, the glowing one is right… we were paid to take out Teen Justice…”

A man leaps to the top of a rubble pile from behind the gathered group of teens on the ground, “They are kids, Behemoth, bring them down.”  He is a handsome wiry male in a red and yellow suit with sashes tied around his arms billowing in the wind.  His body expels some type of vapor around him as he focuses on Kelly…

“Now that was not nice little girl, to take someone else’s things… but I like your style.  So kill your friends, do it for me…” the man says in a soothingly suggestive voice to Kelly… 

_Mind Control check is 27, Kelly rolls an 8 on her Will Save.  She fails; I assume she does not want to use the HP because only a 20 will save her.  He rolls a 17 to get her to complete the action she is highly opposed to…

*Initiative:* Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3.  Let me know if any of you want to use an HP._

Ares mulls over Ryan’s words, “Hmmph… you will not stand in my way, I don’t need the nerve gas to kill you; I can do that myself!”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 11, 2004)

Cassie sits up slowly, her joints creaking as she takes in the situation and explodes into action. Leaping forward, she snaps off a powerful double handed blow at the man Kelly is wrestling the bomb from (or trying to) and lets her momentum carry her on by.



(Move by attack with Power Blow (+5/-5))


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 12, 2004)

Kelly nods happily at the man who had suggested she kill her friends, he really did seem like a friendly person, and he was certainly talking sense.  She frowns at Cassie and summons the strongest lightning bolt she can from Thor's storm to strike at the other girl.  Smirking, the popstar raises her shield of air.

OOC: Sorry Kain,  Lightning with Area, Dazzle, Scramble Electronics, and Stun.  40 foot radius.  It should catch the big ugly and the bomb as well because of Cassies using move by attack.  Kelly may not want to hurt the mind control guy, but catching Mr. Purple and ugly in the blast sounds good to her, especially since it would scramble the bomb's circuits.  If thats not ok, you should just control Kelly from now on.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A man leaps to the top of a rubble pile from behind the gathered group of teens on the ground, “They are kids, Behemoth, bring them down.” He is a handsome wiry male in a red and yellow suit with sashes tied around his arms billowing in the wind. His body expels some type of vapor around him as he focuses on Kelly…



_That one looks like the brains._ Mark ran over his options and decided he wanted the brains gone, but couldn't afford to take people away from the bomb. That left it to him.



> “Now that was not nice little girl, to take someone else’s things… but I like your style. So kill your friends, do it for me…” the man says in a soothingly suggestive voice to Kelly…



_Oh great._ "Don't listen to him!" Mark insists. He rushes at the guy in red and yellow. "And forget about Ares, get that bomb."

  OOC: Move-by attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2004)

_I will start doing combat tomorrow evening giving people time to let me know if they want their Initiative rerolled... Kelly is fine with her action... Mind Control is rough on players... but that is how it goes._


----------



## Aenion (Aug 12, 2004)

Karen softly squeezes Kal's hand, "Can we beat them?" she asks before stepping away from him as her hair starts to rise to form dangerous looking spikes.

With a powerful leap she launches herself at the purple brute using her own crystalline body as a projectile to hit him.

ooc: activating energy field, using dodge on everyone (defence 18) and attacking purple guy +8 to hit, +13L damage + 6L from energy field (not that that will matter much).


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

_*Initiative:* Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._

Velocity Girl dashes forward in a blur towards the purple brute and leaps up to jump on the cylinder, trying to hold on surprising the large villain.  She grabs onto the cylinder and begins climbing, “Gadget… I am on!” she calls out.

_Velocity Girl basically does an attack against the cylinder, although really she is just trying to get onto it, she rolls an attack of 18 and easily succeeds.  She is now hanging onto the bomb!_

Behemoth grunts looking surprised, “Where the hell did you come from?”

Meanwhile Yoshi grunts giving a blood speckled smile to Nightchild, “Dude… am I going to die?”

Nightchild grimaces, “No… just relax… we will get through this.”

“I hope so, I really want to score with Danger Girl…” Yoshi quips.

_Yoshi is Disabled with 3 Lethal injuries… he is hurting…_

Jimmy growls, “What the hell is wrong with you people!  Ryan smash the purple goon, pretty boy is mine!”  Jimmy lifts a burning police car and tosses it across the battlefield at the _pretty boy_!  Chimera, ducks with a roguish smile, “How gauche…”

Jimmy scowls as the police car smashes and explodes behind the villain, framing his form in flames and causing the sashes around his arms to billow from the impact of the blast…

_Jimmy uses Leadership, +1 for the rest of the people on his side.  Jimmy rolls a 13 to strike, spends an HP and rolls a 22 and misses._

“Pathetic… but you could be troublesome…” he turns to Ryan.  He opens his mouth and vomits forth a greenish black liquid towards the glowing hero!  Ryan is struck but is able to throw most of it aside… as the sticky liquid tries to keep him snared to the ground… “Bestiary, take out the glow boy and Miracle Girl!”

_Chimera does a Snare attack and rolls a 23 he hits, but Ryan rolls a 22 and avoids the snare!  He uses Leadership._

Mark bursts forward and blazing speed rivaling Velocity Girl and swings a quick punch at the handsome villain that tried to snare Ryan but misses as he dodges aside quickly, watching Mark pass with a look filled with venom.

_Mark uses Move-By-Attack and rolls a 22 total, but misses._

“Looks like these kids have fangs…” a mechanical voice booms over the plaza as gold and yellow armored suit flies down from out of the glare of the sun, he trains up a shot at Cantrip and fires a quill from fifty feet up!

Cantrip takes the bolt in his shoulder, and staggers for a moment before he rips it out.  Glaring upwards, saying nothing.

_Manticore rolled a 13, VP used, and he rolls a 25.  Cantrip rolls a Fortitude Save of 22, and is okay._

Cassie springs to her feet in one smooth motion already halfway across the battlefield as she plants an elbow into the purple brute’s sternum!  The purple Brute resists the damage, and grunts as he watches Cassie charge pass! 

_Cassie rolls a 17 on her charge, she moves 30 strikes Behemoth, but he rolls a 29 damage save and takes no damage.  Cassie is now 30 feet behind him._

Nightchild stands taking stock of the situation, “Miracle Girl, I need you, come to my position.  Everyone converge on the bomb, let Thor handle Ares, Teen Justice take out the Bestiary!”

_Nightchild also uses Leadership, the two feats do not stack… and will not attack making sure Yoshi stay safe._

Ares leaps down from his perch drawing both blades and both he and Thor engage into melee, the strike of their blades and hammer cause shockwaves through the clearing, shattering glass with ease, as the two gods unleash their fury on each other… it is both awe inspiring and terrifying…

Danger Girl takes to the air, launching three missiles right at the flaying Manticore!  Two miss the mark spiraling out into the sky, while the third slams into his chest but does little to affect the shining armor.

_Danger Girl rolls three attacks and gets a 9, 20, and a 14, and hits only once.  Manticore takes no damage…_

Danger Girl muses, “An upgrade… nice.”

Kiyana shivers for a moment… before her body ripples and spills forth from her outfit as she takes on the shape of water.  She now appears as a clear watery version of herself, and the white of her eyes burn with rage…

“I won’t let you get away with this!”  Her watery arm extends quickly towards the purple brute through the pouring rain!  It splashes over his body, and then quickly recoils back drawing out moisture through his skin, his mouth and ears… with bloody results!

_Kiyana uses Extra Effort to manifest Drain Constitution effect, essentially pulling water out of his body… She rolls a 28 and succeeds, and Behemoth got an 11.  He suffers 9 points of Constitution drain.  Her stretching effect was used._

Behemoth gurgles… “AAAAAIIIIGH!!!”

Miracle Girl speaks loudly, “On my way…” she gives Ryan a kiss on the cheek, “Good luck,” and winks before flying towards Nightchild and Yoshi.  She lands and her hands glow as she heals Yoshi back to his normal prick like self…

Yoshi grins, “All I needed was a woman’s touch,” he smiles.

Miracle Girl rolls her eyes, “Great…”

_Miracle Girl moves and then heals Yoshi, he is at full now._

Cantrip focuses on the Manticore and waves his hands in an intricate pattern, “Vathos, mythos, Vae Vyctim ethos!” as a bright burst dazzles outward towards the Manticore!  But the dazzling burst goes wide as Manticore vies for air superiority with Danger Girl.

_Cantrip makes a Dazzle attack but misses with a 14, HP used and gets an 19, just not good enough._

Gadget cracks a grin and begins tabbing buttons on her wrist computer before a device materializes out of thin air into her palm.  She tosses it to Velocity Girl, “That should do the trick!”

_Gadget uses her Gadget power to create an amazing… yet unknown Gizmo.  Basic attack roll for the Throw with a roll of 17, and Velocity Girl now has the amazing gizmo!_

Velocity Girl catches the gizmo, “Thanks!”

_It is now Ryan’s turn…_


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2004)

"Man, did you just spit a booger at me? That was DISGUSTING," Ryan says, thoroughly repulsed, as he lets cosmic energy empower his muscles and nerves, greatly increasing his strength and reducing his reaction time to microseconds. _I'm not gonna forgive 'glow-boy' pal. You're going to pay for that one. It's nice to be underestimated once in a while, though._

Momentarily stunned and confused by Aris's kiss, Ryan desperate wonders what the hell is going on in that crazy girl's mind, as well as the fervent hope that in the chaos of battle, Anika somehow missed seeing that. _This could be problematic, and I don't have time to deal with it,_ Ryan thinks as he launches himself into the air, straight towards Chimera. Flying towards him, Ryan curls his legs underneath him, leading with an outstretched fist. At the last possible second, Ryan flips his body around and kicks forward with his legs, attempting to connect with the mind-controlling, booger-spitting Elite.

_Ryan uses Boost +9 and Dodge, increasing his AC to 28, using Heroic Surge to gain an additional half action. Ryan then Charges Chimera, using a Ramming attack to gain addition damage, at +13 melee (+13L+whatever extra ramming damage there is, as well as a +9L energy field). If he misses, Ryan will spend a Hero Point to reroll his attack._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2004)

Action nulled by Karen. 

OOC: Will post revised action in a bit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

*Initiative:*_ Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._

Kal nods to Karen, “Damn right we can take them.”

Karen leaps forward and slams her body into the Purple Brute he stumbles back, dropping the cylinder, stunned from her powerful blow.  Behemoth groans from her razor sharp cuts as well and collapses, bleeding from multiple cuts.

_Karen rolls a 28, a critical hit, Behemoth rolls a 27 damage save… he is Stunned with one Lethal.  He rolls an 11 on the save versus the Energy Field, he takes a second Lethal Hit, and is now Disabled._

Meanwhile Ryan attempts to ram Chimera…

He bursts forward at tremendous speed and separates Chimera’s upper body from his lower body in a bloody display of power!  Teen Justice is stunned by the violent act, Chimera tries to scream but the impact pretty much silences him.  Ryan is unharmed by the attack…

Nightchild screams, “What are you doing!?  You killed him!”

_Ryan rolls a 27 on the attack, and Chimera rolls a 3 damage save.  He uses a Villain Point, and gets a 13, but he still fails the damage save by 20, he is dead.  Kelly is no longer mind controlled…

Now Kelly’s turn._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2004)

Without Chimera maintaining the control, Kelly is able to shake off the effects of being controlled, and almost wishes she hadn't.  "I was gonna kill them...my friends, and I was gonna kill them."  she moans, throwing up between the utter revoltion she was feeling and seeing Chimera's body.

Still feeling sick, she looks upward at Danger Girl and Manticore.  In her head she calculates how far from Manticore Aya is then lets fly with a lightning bolt at the villian, expecting the powersurge to short out his armor even if it didn't fry him.

Area, Dazzle, Scramble Electronics, stun.  The area is however small it has to be to not hit Danger girl, but a large as possible otherwise, even a 5ft area has the same effects.  Move action to shake everything off and to clear her head and vomit, Attack action for lightning.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

*Initiative:*_ Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Without Chimera maintaining the control, Kelly is able to shake off the effects of being controlled, and almost wishes she hadn't.  "I was gonna kill them...my friends, and I was gonna kill them."  she moans, throwing up between the utter revoltion she was feeling and seeing Chimera's body.
> 
> Still feeling sick, she looks upward at Danger Girl and Manticore.  In her head she calculates how far from Manticore Aya is then lets fly with a lightning bolt at the villian, expecting the powersurge to short out his armor even if it didn't fry him.
> 
> Area, Dazzle, Scramble Electronics, stun.  The area is however small it has to be to not hit Danger girl, but a large as possible otherwise, even a 5ft area has the same effects.  Move action to shake everything off and to clear her head and vomit, Attack action for lightning.




Kelly unleashes a powerful blast of Lightning at the flying Manticore as he tries to draw a bead on the murderous teen, Ryan.  She hits Manticore square in the chest, but the actual blast has little effect on his thick armor!  But Manticore reaches for his head visor, rubbing as if he trying to wipe the bright flash from his eyes.  His armor stays aflight, obviously being hardened against the scramble effect…

_Kelly rolls a 22, she hits.  The damage does not pierce his armor, but he rolls a 16 on the Dazzle and is Blinded.  His armor rolls a 27 on the Scramble Electronics and is fine._

Meanwhile Kid Paragon looks away from Chimera and decides to put the nail in Behemoth’s coffin.  He flies toward the huge brute and slams his fist into the downed villain’s face… being careful to not kill him.

_Kid Paragon rolls a 16 with Power Attack +5/-5, he hits with a 16, and Behemoth rolls a 16 damage save.  He is knocked out Cold from the +19S punch to the face.  He takes 1 Stun damage._

Kid Paragon looks to Karen, “Nice beat down babe…” before he turns to Ryan… “this is going to get ugly.”

_Now James turn…_


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James *ports* over to the bomb and says "*I can teleport this somewhere but I got to go with with it...any suggestions? Otherwise high orbit is the best I can think of... just hope I don't pass out...*"

_Move action and try and grab the bomb this round. James will use a hero point to push his Teleport to 10 Ranks, with Extended Teleport it should have a range of 204,800 feet or about 40 miles...*IF* James thinks it is going to go off this round, he will instead spend the Hero Point to get Heroic Surge and Teleport 8 miles up, best he can do this round..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2004)

_Noted for next round.... the bomb looks stable... you think..._

Velocity Girl speaks to James, "Hopefully once I have deactivated it with Gadget's gizmo, you can port it into high orbit!  Just in case..." she replies quickly.

Meanwhile out of sight of the combat Undine watches her companions get thoroughly trounced by the combined force of Legacy and Teen Justice. She widens her eyes at the violent death of Chimera and opts to wisely sit this one out and moves away from the fighting…

Behemoth lies still, he is knocked out…

_Now Anika’s turn…

*Initiative:* Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 18, 2004)

Anika watches the chaos around her, her usual confidance currently lacking.  She catches the kiss Aris gives Ryan.  "Hey, what--" and then watches in shock as Ryan kills one of the attackers.

She backs up a few steps from that scene, stumbling on her own feet before reagaining her senses.  "Snap out of it!" she thinks with a shake of her head.  She begins to cast a spell, but glances back at Thor as he clashes with Ares.  "What if this works?  What if it doesn't?" she thinks, but her look turns determined as she draws a rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and chants, "Freyja, shield me from those that would do me harm!"

So that's one half action doing basically nothing, and another to attempt to raise her Force Field.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2004)

*Initiative:*_ Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches the chaos around her, her usual confidance currently lacking.  She catches the kiss Aris gives Ryan.  "Hey, what--" and then watches in shock as Ryan kills one of the attackers.
> 
> She backs up a few steps from that scene, stumbling on her own feet before reagaining her senses.  "Snap out of it!" she thinks with a shake of her head.  She begins to cast a spell, but glances back at Thor as he clashes with Ares.  "What if this works?  What if it doesn't?" she thinks, but her look turns determined as she draws a rune in the air
> 
> ...




For a moment…. Nothing happens then the force field flares to life around the stunned and reeling Anika.  As the chaos of the battle rages on!

Although Thor throws Anika a pointed look at her display of power, while he tussles with Ares… before focusing on the task at hand.

_The power works… now begin *Round 2*…_

Velocity Girl quickly activates the gizmo on the bomb trying to disable the mechanism before it can rain terrible death to the innocent citizens of Olympic City!  The bomb goes silent, the diodes and LCD display goes dead.

Velocity Girl smiles, “Piece of cake, Traveler do the honors and put this toy into orbit, so no one can use it again…”

_Velocity Girl uses the Gizmo which acts as a Neutralize effect on the Bomb, the Bomb makes a save of 17 and it is deactivated._

Yoshi hops to his feet, and dashes right over to Cassie, “Oh my god!  Where the hell did you come from babe!” as he completely forgets the battle still raging around him!

_Move Action to stand, and then moved to stand next to Cassie._

Jimmy cracks a smile, “Thanks Kelly,” he lifts rubble over his head and tosses it at Manticore with great force!  

**CRACK! SMASH!**

The flying armor tumbles back to earth and crashes in a heap from the force of the attack.  Jimmy gestures wildly, “I love playing dodge ball!”

_Jimmy rolls a 23 to strike with the ranged attack, and Manticore rolls a 10 for his save, he uses a VP and gets a 13.  He is now stunned with One VP and comes tumbling back to earth landing ten feet from Anika.  Manticore takes 1 Stun hit._

_It is now Mark’s turn…_


----------



## Aenion (Aug 18, 2004)

Karen looks worriedly at Behemoths prone and bleeding body, ”W-will he be alright?” she asks Kal before looking around to take stock of the situation. She watches battle around her, until her eyes come to rest on Ryan standing over Chimera’s corpse.

Images assault her, images of herself with a knife on her throat, of a man sinking to the floor, the sound of a knife breaking on stone, a man staggering backwards his face a bloody mess, a third man holding his bloody ruin of a fist soon he drops to the ground as well, shortly followed by a fourth man. She sees herself standing over the corpses of 4 men, blood dripping from her fingers and hair. _No, this can’t be real. I could never have done something like that. I’m not a murderer, that can't be me. I can’t use this right now, people are in danger, I need to keep my head straight,_ she thinks as she tries to shake the images from her mind with a sick feeling in her stomach.

ooc: no other action this round besides staring confused and shocked at the corpse of Chimera.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2004)

Cassie looks at him with a shake of her head. "Not now Yoshi, concentrate on the fight, then we can talk." She notes Manticore's collision with Jimmy's adhoc missile and subsequent 1-point body landing and moves to ensure that he doesn't recover fully by putting a hammer blow to further stun him.

OOC: Going to see if she can further stun him into senselessness so he doesn't recover (since Ares is still out of range I assume? Being like 50 ft off the ground an all  )


----------



## Samnell (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark wheels around without losing much speed and returns, seeing Ryan kill Chimera. "Holy-" His senses return to him just in time to keep him from tripping and going into a high speed collision with the ground.

_Try one of the gods flying around up in the air or make sure armor guy stays down? Armor guy wins._ Mark makes a pass at Manticore, hoping that a kick to the side as he leaps over the prone villain wont end up cutting him in half.

 OOC: Always kick a man when he's down. If he gets up, you have a head start.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2004)

_*Initiative:* Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._




			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark wheels around without losing much speed and returns, seeing Ryan kill Chimera. "Holy-" His senses return to him just in time to keep him from tripping and going into a high speed collision with the ground.
> 
> _Try one of the gods flying around up in the air or make sure armor guy stays down? Armor guy wins._ Mark makes a pass at Manticore, hoping that a kick to the side as he leaps over the prone villain wont end up cutting him in half.
> 
> OOC: Always kick a man when he's down. If he gets up, you have a head start.




Mark races forward with blazing speed!  But he misses the armored elite as he zips by at full speed.  Putting himself out of harm’s way!

_Mark rolls a total roll of 17, including +1 from leadership and +2 for attacking a stunned opponent.  He misses…_

Manticore stands slowly, looking around at the lack of support and his chances of escape at the remains of Chimera he raises his hands.  He makes no actions to move either way, and just stands still.

_Villain Point, used for recovery from Stun.  Manticore stands but takes no actions, considering his predicament.  I need to know if Cassie is still going to beat the crapola out of Manticore or not…_

*Back on Earth: Legacy*

The lights of the club flash in a variety of colors as the music pounds loudly, a remix of Sakura Red’s newest song “Revival” blares in the background.  A slim Chinese male with a stern face sits amidst a gaggle of women as they fawn over him and his associates.  There is a smug smile on his face, a superior façade that paints his every action.

He was the elite criminal known as Honor, leader of the Water Margin.

She watched him from across the club, shades over her red eyes, as her short blue hair framed her perfect face.  A black jumpsuit of leather adorned her athletic figure, and the expression on her face was impassive and devoid of emotion.

_72 hours earlier in Mudaba Adin_

“Are you sure about this Star?” Tommy replies somewhat skeptical at his own creation.

“I am positive Tommy, you said that my systems were not operating at 100%, if this is true then I would like you to unlock that potential.  This is what I want,” Star replies back in her monotone voice.

Tommy nods, “Alright Star, this will take some time, I will have to take you offline, and reroute some systems.  Just relax now…”

_Honor’s suite…_

_Unless otherwise noted, translated from Mandarin Chinese…_

“Ladies,” Honor chuckles as he squeezes the two young women on his couch, “relax we have a long night ahead of us…”

The girls giggle loudly as they both tease the elite hit man with their bodies.  Just outside the large window of the deck is the wonderful skyline of San Francisco.  Unseen at least by visible sensors is the invisible form of Star, her body refracting the light around her, using a variety of interwoven materials to make her virtually invisible to sight as she trains her assault rail-cannon at Honor, taking careful aim…

Only one thought crosses her electronic mind, _You won’t ever hurt Mark or anyone else ever again… you bastard!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 20, 2004)

OOC: Oh yeah..she want's him back down.. so she's going with her typical power punch/move by combo (+5/-5)


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

_*Initiative:* Velocity Girl 30, Yoshi 26, Jimmy 24, Chimera 23, Mark 22, Manticore 22, Cassie 21, Nightchild 21, Ares 17, Thor 17, Danger Girl 17, Kiyana 17, Miracle Girl 15, Cantrip 13, Karen 12, Gadget 11, Ryan 10, Kelly 9, Kid Paragon 8, James 5, Undine 5, Behemoth 4, Anika 3._



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh yeah..she want's him back down.. so she's going with her typical power punch/move by combo (+5/-5)




Cassie dashes by and slams her fist into Manticore but he does not go down, instead he drops into a defensive stance, "I see... you don't give any quarter then... ruthless... and you have the killer instinct..."

Manticore scans the rest of the teens seeing he has no choice but to fight.

_Cassie rolls a 27, and Manticore rolls a 16, and he takes another Stun hit, but otherwise fine._

Nightchild scowls, but stays focused on the task at hand, “Teen Justice, focus on Manticore bring him down… no one else is dying today!”  He pulls a star like throwing weapon and whips it across the battlefield at Manticore!

Manticore is struck head on, and the star blossoms into a net, but the armored villain is more nimble then looks or perhaps lucky, as he evades getting entangled.

_Leadership usage; his attack is a 30 with the +1 from Leadership.  But Manticore rolls a 22 reflex save and is not entangled._

Nightchild stays focused, despite all the chaos.

Ares tries to strike Thor down with his blades but the mighty thunder god parries the attack and then whirls around in a spin and slams his mighty hammer into the villain’s chest sending him sailing across the plaza into a building with a thunderous clamor!

Ares rises with a scowl, “You win this round Thor!” 

Thor floats downward as Ares disappears in a flash of crimson light.  He observes the battle between the teens and Manticore, as the city around them begins to slowly repair itself, as lightning energy arcs over the landscape.

Danger Girl salutes Nightchild, “Easier said then done,” as she trains another shot and then fires to try and stun and knock the armored villain back down!  But the shot goes wide as the still blind Manticore escapes harm once more.

_Danger Girl rolls a 13 and misses with her Stun Blast._

Kiyana seethes as her form roils with rage…

_Kiyana rolls a 20, including +1 from Leadership, on her Will Save to avoid going berserk…  She spends a Hero Point to avoid exhaustion from the Extra Effort._

“The fury of the ocean is within me!” she screams in Russian.  Her watery fist extends out once more and slams Manticore and knocks him right off his feet onto his back!  The armored villain lifts his head for a moment before collapsing back to the ground not moving his face battered and bleeding beneath the mask…

Kiyana stumbles back some scared at her change… “Is it over?” she says in accented English… Miracle Girl uses her control over force energy to create a force cage around Manticore binding him in his state.  Cantrip follows suit doing the same to Behemoth, using his sorcery.

_Kiyana rolls 21 to strike.  Manticore rolls an 8 and is now Disabled with 2 Lethal hits and 1 Stun hit.  He is down and then Miracle Girl binds him, and Cantrip binds Behemoth.  I can assume that James will still teleport the bomb into orbit just in case?  If so we are out of combat…_

Thor concentrates as the buildings return to their “original” state and after a full minute he relaxes, and rests his hammer over his shoulders.  Kid Paragon turns to Thor, “Thanks… dad.”

Thor grins, “The loss of life was thankfully only one my son,” he turns to Chimera, “Ares didn’t know I used my power to move the people to safety.”

Nightchild speaks firmly to Ryan, “What the hell was that?  You killed him?  What gives you the right to kill anyone?  We only protect innocents, we are not killers!”

_End Combat_


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 21, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

[occ]Yep, James takes it up to the 8 miles, a bit out over the ocean if he can[/occ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Yep, James takes it up to the 8 miles, a bit out over the ocean if he can[/occ]



_Noted... and he gets back just as Nightchild finishes ripping Ryan..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

*Back on Earth: Legacy*

_Honor’s Suite

Translated from Mandarin Chinese unless otherwise noted…_

Honor moves without thinking, as the supersonic flechette rounds slices through the bulletproof window, his furniture, and the air.  He rolls to his feet and shouts to the women who are surprisingly unscathed by the flechettes.

He knew then he was dealing with a professional.

There was movement and then a fist materialized from nowhere, as Honor steps back evading the fist and finally caught sight of his opponent, the figure is short and slim, but quick and lethal.  He gives ground staying on the defensive as he measures his opponent.

“A woman,” Honor smirks, “how quaint…”

The attacker does not reply as she retaliates with an open palm strike to the chest knocking Honor through the wall into his bathroom.  He rolls to his feet, but his attacker was on him, but she left an open and he kicked he to the floor with a vicious sweep and then sprung to his feet.

He tries to stomp in her skull, but she flips back to her feet in one smooth motion.  The woman drops into a mantis stance and waits for Honor to strike.  The Chinese elite moves forward as he focused his internal energies to the tip of his fingers…

He strikes true, the point of his fingers glowing as he strikes the precise point, to disable his attacker…  Honor pauses smug in his victory, “It is ov-”

**SMASH!**

Honor goes flying back into the bathroom and through the wall into his plush bedroom sprawling on his back.  Two ribs ache in terrible pain as he tries to stand.  His mind racing, as he tries to contemplate why his attack was a failure.  

No one could withstand it… his technique was flawless, perfect…

Feet fill his vision as the woman grabs his hair and casually tosses Honor out onto the deck, through the sliding glass doors of his master bedroom with a shatter of glass!  Cuts criss-cross the assassin’s toned body as he manages to rise to his feet clutching his side.  He wipes the blood from his mouth, and narrows his eyes…

“Who are you?” Honor spits.

Star speaks, her face covered by a black mask, completely covering her face, “You don’t remember me?” her voice replies mockingly.

“I know I would remember a fighter as good as you,” Honor spits, “Now let’s finish this!”  Honor springs forward using his last bit of strength to try and kick Star in the head.  

But the android watches the attack come in slow motion she moves with the attack, easily evading the last ditch effort.  As Honor lands she reaches out with her hand and grabs him by the back of the throat and throws him back into the balcony with a sickening crunch.

Honor feel her hand roughly yank him up by the hair once more, till he was standing limply on his feet.  She uses her free hand to remove the black mask, revealing a young woman’s face with red eyes… and short blue hair… he knew those eyes… he remembers the pleasure of smashing in that beautiful face for ruining a rather simple job… but he had killed her… he broke her… his eyes reveal the light of realization.

Star speaks, “You tried to kill Mark, you tried and I stopped you… and you nearly killed me. That was a fatal mistake, Honor.”

Honor laughs, his eyes closed, blood and spittle dribbling from his mouth.

_The Next Morning..._

The following morning the body of an elite criminal by the name of Honor was found, sprawled on an SUV, the victim of a high rise fall…


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Thor concentrates as the buildings return to their “original” state and after a full minute he relaxes, and rests his hammer over his shoulders.  Kid Paragon turns to Thor, “Thanks… dad.”
> 
> Thor grins, “The loss of life was thankfully only one my son,” he turns to Chimera, “Ares didn’t know I used my power to move the people to safety.”
> 
> Nightchild speaks firmly to Ryan, “What the hell was that?  You killed him?  What gives you the right to kill anyone?  We only protect innocents, we are not killers!”




Anika watches the exchange between Kal and Thor with some interest, but her attention is quickly pulled away from them by Nightchild's words.

"Hey, back off!  That guy was hardly innocent, he was helping to threaten to kill the entire city.  It's no wonder these idiots attack the city all the time if they know the worst you people will do do them is punch their lights out!"  She makes her way up beside Ryan as she speaks, crossing her arms.

"Besides, it's not like he meant to do it..." she looks up at Ryan, her expression softening, "um, right?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches the exchange between Kal and Thor with some interest, but her attention is quickly pulled away from them by Nightchild's words.
> 
> "Hey, back off!  That guy was hardly innocent, he was helping to threaten to kill the entire city.  It's no wonder these idiots attack the city all the time if they know the worst you people will do do them is punch their lights out!"  She makes her way up beside Ryan as she speaks, crossing her arms.
> 
> "Besides, it's not like he meant to do it..." she looks up at Ryan, her expression softening, "um, right?"



 Aris lands in front of Ryan as well hissing at Nightchild, “Hey relax… I mean she is right… he was going to kill everyone!  The Ryan I know wouldn’t do that,” she steps aside looking to Ryan with an equal amount of awe and admiration.

“He just did what you couldn’t… wouldn’t do…” she adds softly.

Yoshi shrugs, “What is the big deal… dude… sometimes you have to take them down hard!”

Nightchild seethes, “We don’t kill… we are not murderers.  We have to draw the line that separates us from them… we don’t kill,” and he turns to Cassie, “and we accept surrender from our enemies.”

Danger Girl lands next to Nightchild, “I have to go with Nighty on this one; I mean that is what Teen Justice is all about.  We fight the bad guys, but we don’t stoop to their level.”

“Yeah… wow… I mean… eww… is he like really dead?” Gadget squeaks.

“Yes,” Cantrip whispers in his raspy voice.

“I don’t care if he meant to do it on purpose or not, you killed him.  And that makes you a murderer…” Nightchild points at Ryan.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 21, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James appears near Kiyana and puts one of his hands on her shoulder and smiles at her. To Nightchild he says "*Oh what you guys fight murders and killers and  well don't you have like police power or anything? I mean is someone is threatening to kill you or innocents, you sometimes have to use lethal force. I mean we don't go around teleporting people into space, but well if it came down to some nut job and one of my friends well...*"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

"This is soo not gonna turn out well," Kelly mutters, floating forward to stand next to Ryan.  "No, it doesn't make him a murderer.  Chimera was doing something, in my head, if Ryan hadn't stopped him, well, all of you were gonna catch lightning bolts.  I'm glad he did it, I've had it done to me before, its horrible and he deserved it.  He was going to kill people, tons of people.  All life is prescious and irreplacable, his too, but he didn't have the right to kill other people, if his death stopped him from killing people, then as bad as it is, its not murder.  He knew what he was doing, he made a choice."  Kelly says, do her best to placate Nightchild.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This is soo not gonna turn out well," Kelly mutters, floating forward to stand next to Ryan.  "No, it doesn't make him a murderer.  Chimera was doing something, in my head, if Ryan hadn't stopped him, well, all of you were gonna catch lightning bolts.  I'm glad he did it, I've had it done to me before, its horrible and he deserved it.  He was going to kill people, tons of people.  All life is prescious and irreplacable, his too, but he didn't have the right to kill other people, if his death stopped him from killing people, then as bad as it is, its not murder.  He knew what he was doing, he made a choice."  Kelly says, do her best to placate Nightchild.




Nightchild listens to James and Kelly but shakes his head, “That does not give us the right to b judge, jury, and executioner.  I don’t really care to here your rationalizations, I have never taken a life, no matter how much I may have wanted to,” he clenches a fist and starts walking away, “Teen Justice we are done here…”

The authorities arrive on the scene, surprised at seeing Chimera’s body.  They get the full story and many of them look at Thor in awe, and fear, but mostly awe.  

Danger Girl speaks, “Maybe we should… return back to the tower,” she says solemnly.

James puts his hand on Kiyana’s liquid shoulder, and it is an odd feeling, there is some resistance but his and is still wet as she turns to him.  Kiyana looks away, “I want to go home…” she whispers.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

"Rationalization my foot.  He was killed while he trying to bring about the deaths of millions of innocent people, in the middle of a fight."  Kelly mutters sadly.  She shakes her head as Nightchild walks away.  Thinking of how Ryan most feel, she gives the older boy a hug.  "You didn't do anything wrong, you just did dwhat you thought was best in the middle of a fight.  He shouldn't have done what he did, its not your fault, right Anika?"  she asked the older girl, looking up at her tiredly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2004)

Ryan drops his force field, Chimera's blood falling to the floor as the barrier ceases to exist. "Gee, thanks," he says, masking his anger at the self-righteous prick with sarcasm. "Remind me never to help save the lives of millions of people from deadly nerve gas while you're around, it's almost not worth it."

"Newsflash," he says angrily, voice rising. "This isn't a game! People's lives were at stake, and I gathered from Danger Girl's comments that you fought these losers before." Ryan had squared with the killings he had previously committed, up at the Preserve, and resented anyone trying to place more guilt on him. "That guy needed to be dropped, and I couldn't take chances of him still being up. I hit him as hard as I could. While I certainly didn't mean to kill that creep, it's a consequence of hitting with the force of a freight train, and I'm not going to shed any tears over that filth." _It's not a matter of *wanting* too. I just wish people would stop trying to hurt me and my friends, but I don't have that choice. Maybe, eventually, they'll get the message that it's dangerous._

Ryan looks at Anika gratefully. "Thanks," he says, weakly smiling. "So much for thinking these guys would be like Kal and Aris," he says, whispering. "Speaking of, what's with her lately? I've practically had to pry her off of me?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Anika looks at Ryan and Kelly.  "We're basically soldiers, and this is a war.  It's not like we're going around murdering people on purpose, but in a fight, if there's a casualty, unfortunately that's par for the course.  The gods know how close I was to Valhalla in that fight with Strength," she says, giving Ryan her own smile of thanks.  "I can't believe I'm agreeing with Yoshi, but he's right; we can't pussyfoot around or we're the ones that'll end up dying."

Anika responds to Ryan's whisper in a normal voice, all the while glaring past Ryan at Aris.  "Oh, I dunno.  Kal hasn't exactly been very truthful with us, and Aris...should maybe go point her googly eyes somewhere else.  I'm starting to think they're all birds of a feather."

She looks over at Cassie.  "How'd you guys get here anyway?  Please say you're here to take us back..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Cassie backflips and cocks her head at the comment from her oppenent. "Perhaps, it was what I was made for, but in this case I think it's safe to say you're better off having me attack you than my friends."



<after the fight>

Cassie remains quiet thoughout the discussion about Ryan's action, failing to see how her judgement could do any good to a situation where it is quite clear that no one will relent on. She looks around this new world, and thinks how differnet it is than her own. :Rarely does our killing of a 'bad' elite ever merit this level of debate back home. What does that say of our actions there I wonder?: she thinks to herself as she listens to the discussion.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks at Ryan and Kelly.  "We're basically soldiers, and this is a war.  It's not like we're going around murdering people on purpose, but in a fight, if there's a casualty, unfortunately that's par for the course.  The gods know how close I was to Valhalla in that fight with Strength," she says, giving Ryan her own smile of thanks.  "I can't believe I'm agreeing with Yoshi, but he's right; we can't pussyfoot around or we're the ones that'll end up dying."
> 
> Anika responds to Ryan's whisper in a normal voice, all the while glaring past Ryan at Aris.  "Oh, I dunno.  Kal hasn't exactly been very truthful with us, and Aris...should maybe go point her googly eyes somewhere else.  I'm starting to think they're all birds of a feather."
> 
> She looks over at Cassie.  "How'd you guys get here anyway?  Please say you're here to take us back..."




Danger Girl responds as Nightchild walks away, “Wow I didn’t know you guys were involved in a war.  I guess maybe that would make killing your enemies easier… I just never thought anyone our age would be so resolved to do that… I mean not even Paragon does that kind of thing… well unless he really has to, and only when there is no other option.  It just isn’t done… I mean I don’t know, I just get the feeling if we started what would separate us from them?”

Gadget just sighs, “Guys can we just go home, and debate morality in our living room?”

Yoshi perks up at Anika’s words, “Dude, I am just as surprised as you are, maybe we are having a Kodak moment?” he breaks a cheesy smile, “but honestly if Ryan didn’t do it any one of us would have well outside of Anika or Kiyana I thought but I guess… we have to do what we have to do.  I am not going to shed any tears either; you ask me, you should have offed that psycho in the first go around.”

Yoshi turns to Cassie and wraps an arm around her, “By the way babe as always nice moves out there.”

Jimmy scowls, but answers Anika, “We were trying to take down this Red Witch.  Cassie broke this staff, and then poof we were here.  By the way, you know that chick Arafina, she was working for Red Witch… so you know that whole spy deal… I guess it all made sense.”

Kal looks confused, “Why are you calling me a liar?  Would you have believed me if I said, hey by the way I am the Son of Thor, Magni?  Your world is a little different from mine, I mean… I thought we were friends?”

Aris gives Anika the dagger eye look, but does not say anything.

Kal sighs, “We are stuck here, until we can figure something out.”

Thor chuckles, “These outsiders have interesting if familiar ways.  Anika, you must tell me,” he says with a firm voice electricity arcing over his body spreading out from Mjolnir, his hammer, “how your magic works, are you truly some kind of priestess of your world?”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

"It isn't easy, shouldn't be easy, but just cause something is hard to do doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if its the only way to be certain.  I've only killed one person, and that was more then I wanted to do, and I'm not sure he even counts.  He had done bad things to me, to lots of people I guess, but to me too, and he was gonna erase my whole me-ness.  I was able to kill his mental self, and since his body was gone that was the end, but I didn't want to kill him, but I didn't have a choice.  It doesn't get to be just black and white.  I have a box of crayons with a grey crayon too.  It also means there are all kinds of other colors though besides grey and black.  Blue is a nice color, and red and pink and yellow, if all you see is black and white like Nightchild, how can you ever be really happy?"  Kelly asks somewhat whimsically.

The girl looks curiously at Kal, "Uhh, since your from here and now your home, is it really being stuck here?  I think we are the ones that qualify for that, at least for know." she says with a sigh.  Then the popstar looks to Thor and asks him the question she been wanting to ask since he had so easily brushed aside her attempts to change the weather.  "Thor, your really strong, I guess being a god helps, but, can you help me become strong?  Like you, not a god, but stronger then I am."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It isn't easy, shouldn't be easy, but just cause something is hard to do doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if its the only way to be certain.  I've only killed one person, and that was more then I wanted to do, and I'm not sure he even counts.  He had done bad things to me, to lots of people I guess, but to me too, and he was gonna erase my whole me-ness.  I was able to kill his mental self, and since his body was gone that was the end, but I didn't want to kill him, but I didn't have a choice.  It doesn't get to be just black and white.  I have a box of crayons with a grey crayon too.  It also means there are all kinds of other colors though besides grey and black.  Blue is a nice color, and red and pink and yellow, if all you see is black and white like Nightchild, how can you ever be really happy?"  Kelly asks somewhat whimsically.




Danger Girl sighs rubbing her helmet, "Can you shut up, when you talk my brain hurts from the stupidity."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The girl looks curiously at Kal, "Uhh, since your from here and now your home, is it really being stuck here?  I think we are the ones that qualify for that, at least for know." she says with a sigh.  Then the popstar looks to Thor and asks him the question she been wanting to ask since he had so easily brushed aside her attempts to change the weather.  "Thor, your really strong, I guess being a god helps, but, can you help me become strong?  Like you, not a god, but stronger then I am."




Thor just smiles, "I am not a teacher, Kelly," he says as if that is enough.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

> Danger Girl sighs rubbing her helmet, "Can you shut up, when you talk my brain hurts from the stupidity."



"I can fix that for you." Kelly offers, lightning arcing all along her body, then she sighs and the electricity winks out.  "Would you mind stopping that, its not really very nice.  You don't hear me making fun of you do you?"  she asks.



> Thor just smiles, "I am not a teacher, Kelly," he says as if that is enough.



Kelly justs sighs and nods, not particularly happy.  She was the weakest person on the team, she'd been almos killed 3 times, no, 4 times since coming to the school, none of the others were that weak.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

Karen moves to stand next to Kal, her spiky hair falling to her back, and puts her arm around him, she's quiet throughout the discussion of Ryan killing Chimera, too shocked, too angry to trust her own words but when Anika decides to attack Kal she glares at her,"Why would you say something like that Anika. Why would he tell you he was the son of Thor? I think most of us would have laughed at him. What's a little white lie compared to killing someone? You are talking about justifying killing someone when Ryan could have just knocked him out and then accuse Kal of not being completely honest to you?" her hair seems to bristle for a moment and a cut the length of her arm appeared on the back of Kal's shirt, "No one deserves to die, not ever. No matter what they've done or plan on doing."

She seems to take a deep breath out of habit, "I agree with..." she points at Gadget, "Let's get of this street and discuss this in private and if anyone has some spare clothes I-I would very much appreciate it," she says pointing out her shredded sweater and jeans.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It isn't easy, shouldn't be easy, but just cause something is hard to do doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if its the only way to be certain.  I've only killed one person, and that was more then I wanted to do, and I'm not sure he even counts.  He had done bad things to me, to lots of people I guess, but to me too, and he was gonna erase my whole me-ness.  I was able to kill his mental self, and since his body was gone that was the end, but I didn't want to kill him, but I didn't have a choice.  It doesn't get to be just black and white.  I have a box of crayons with a grey crayon too.  It also means there are all kinds of other colors though besides grey and black.  Blue is a nice color, and red and pink and yellow, if all you see is black and white like Nightchild, how can you ever be really happy?"  Kelly asks somewhat whimsically.




"Yes the world is not just black and white, but that doesn't mean people deserve to die for whatever reason." Karen shakes her head, "I-I don't understand how you speak so calmly of killing someone, you ... you are such a nice person. H-have you ever had ... had someones lifeblood on your hands? Have you ..." she tries to take another deep breath out of habit, "Have you ever seen a man's eyes beg for his life when you... when you knew you've killed him?" she asks, tears welling up in her eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Yes the world is not just black and white, but that doesn't mean people deserve to die for whatever reason." Karen shakes her head, "I-I don't understand how you speak so calmly of killing someone, you ... you are such a nice person. H-have you ever had ... had someones lifeblood on your hands? Have you ..." she tries to take another deep breath out of habit, "Have you ever seen a man's eyes beg for his life when you... when you knew you've killed him?" she asks, tears welling up in her eyes.



"Karen, I'm not happy about killing Neuro, but at the time I had no choice.  Phase had already killed his body and the only part of him that was still alive was the part of his consciousness he embedded in my mind over the course of the 6 months he was controlling my every action, my every thought, even my feelings.  He made me do things for him," Kelly says shuddering, "but even then I didn't want him dead.  After his body was killed, he started taking me over again, he started erasing my memories, everything that made me who I was, he was making me into a killer just like him.  I would have been gone and a Terrorist would have been walking around in my body.  I had to kill his mind, he knew it was comng, I didn't have a choice.  It was totally kill him, or he'd totally kill me, there was no middle ground." Kelly says softly.

"Look, I'm sorry about it, but there is nothing I can do to change it, so I can either whine and complain about it or be glad that I was better, stronger, that I'm still alive." she says, before giving the crying girl a careful hug.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

"Y- you didn't kill him. He ... he died when Phase killed him, his ... his mind was living on borrowed time inside of you," she sobs and tries to calm herself, "You ... you did what you had to do, you p-put his mind to rest. That's not killing. I'm really sorry that he ... that he tried to keep using you after he died, b-but it's not the same as ... as taking the life of someone who is still breathing and walking," she hugs the younger girl finally understanding what had happened to Kelly, feeling some comfort in the fact that in Karen's own eyes Kelly was still innocent.

ooc: I don't think Karen ever heard the full story of Neuro up until now


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

> Danger Girl responds as Nightchild walks away, “Wow I didn’t know you guys were involved in a war. I guess maybe that would make killing your enemies easier… I just never thought anyone our age would be so resolved to do that… I mean not even Paragon does that kind of thing… well unless he really has to, and only when there is no other option. It just isn’t done… I mean I don’t know, I just get the feeling if we started what would separate us from them?”




Anika shakes her head.  "No, I didn't mean..."  She pauses, thinking, "What did I mean?"  



> Yoshi perks up at Anika’s words, “Dude, I am just as surprised as you are, maybe we are having a Kodak moment?” he breaks a cheesy smile, “but honestly if Ryan didn’t do it any one of us would have well outside of Anika or Kiyana I thought but I guess… we have to do what we have to do. I am not going to shed any tears either; you ask me, you should have offed that psycho in the first go around.”




"Yoshi, no, we don't 'off'..."



> Kal looks confused, “Why are you calling me a liar? Would you have believed me if I said, hey by the way I am the Son of Thor, Magni? Your world is a little different from mine, I mean… I thought we were friends?”




Anika thinks a moment before responding, looking a little sheepish, "Um, yeah, I...guess you're right, I probably would have thought you were making fun of me...I'm sorry, Kal."



> Thor chuckles, “These outsiders have interesting if familiar ways. Anika, you must tell me,” he says with a firm voice electricity arcing over his body spreading out from Mjolnir, his hammer, “how your magic works, are you truly some kind of priestess of your world?”




Anika turns and simply stares at the large man, his question hitting her like a sack of bricks.  She looks down at her hands and the light blue aura surrounding her.  She looks back up at him with a lost, almost frightened, look.  "I...I don't know..." she manages to mumble.



> Karen moves to stand next to Kal, her spiky hair falling to her back, and puts her arm around him, she's quiet throughout the discussion of Ryan killing Chimera, too shocked, too angry to trust her own words but when Anika decides to attack Kal she glares at her,"Why would you say something like that Anika. Why would he tell you he was the son of Thor? I think most of us would have laughed at him. What's a little white lie compared to killing someone? You are talking about justifying killing someone when Ryan could have just knocked him out and then accuse Kal of not being completely honest to you?"  her hair seems to bristle for a moment and a cut the length of her arm appeared on the back of Kal's shirt, "No one deserves to die, not ever. No matter what they've done or plan on doing."




As Karen speaks, Anika thinks back to how revolted she was at Justice Elite's attacking Pantheon at the Matrix.  She remembers how insistant she was that there be no casulties in Legacy's first mission in Bangkok.  She hadn't even had time for proper sleep since that proclamation.  So why was she trying to justify what happened here?  Did she actually believe what she had just said?

"I..."  She doesn't know how to respond.



> "It isn't easy, shouldn't be easy, but just cause something is hard to do doesn't mean you shouldn't do it if its the only way to be certain. I've only killed one person, and that was more then I wanted to do, and I'm not sure he even counts. He had done bad things to me, to lots of people I guess, but to me too, and he was gonna erase my whole me-ness. I was able to kill his mental self, and since his body was gone that was the end, but I didn't want to kill him, but I didn't have a choice. It doesn't get to be just black and white. I have a box of crayons with a grey crayon too. It also means there are all kinds of other colors though besides grey and black. Blue is a nice color, and red and pink and yellow, if all you see is black and white like Nightchild, how can you ever be really happy?" Kelly asks somewhat whimsically.
> 
> "Yes the world is not just black and white, but that doesn't mean people deserve to die for whatever reason." Karen shakes her head, "I-I don't understand how you speak so calmly of killing someone, you ... you are such a nice person. H-have you ever had ... had someones lifeblood on your hands? Have you ..." she tries to take another deep breath out of habit, "Have you ever seen a man's eyes beg for his life when you... when you knew you've killed him?" she asks, tears welling up in her eyes.




Anika begins to tremble as visions of her own past flood her mind.  She glances over as medical personel handle Chimera's remains and looks up at Ryan in shock and steps away from him, tears beginning to well in her eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Kal shrugs, “Why don’t we relax, and get back to the-”

*Snap! Crackle! Zap!**

Thor waves his hammer and the group of teens and himself are once again back in Teen Justice Tower, in the living room of all places.  Thor then takes a seat to rest, as he looks a little drained from the day’s activities, “I almost didn’t make my little dinner date with Ares, I was too busy trying to keep Jormungand under control… there is nothing worse then trying to restrain a snake that circles the very world itself…” he sighs closing his eyes, Mjolnir resting across his lap.

Kal listens to Anika and Karen, “Hey I am sorry, I guess I didn’t want people to treat me differently if they knew I was a god, I just wanted to be like everyone else.”

Gadget flops onto a bean bag chair staring up at the ceiling, “I wonder where Nightchild is?”

“Right here,” Nightchild says, coming from the balcony, “there was a disturbance in China Town but White Dragon seems pretty capable of handling it,” He turns to Mark and company, “Legacy we have extra beds and stuff if you need to rest, at least until we figure how to get you home, where you _belong_.”

Aris watches Anika step away and stays close to Ryan, trying to comfort him.

Danger Girl removes her helmet, “Well I need to get out of this armor, Mark could you give me a hand?”

Jimmy looks around curiously, “I feel so lost right now…”

Nightchild walks across the room, “I am going to check on my grandmother, if I am not home in an hour she may start get worried.  Danger Girl keep me on call, Teen Justice good job out there today… Legacy thanks for the help.”

He walks back to the balcony.

*Earth: Legacy*

_Ibiza in the evening_

Bishop watches as his peers as eat the food, resting his eyes on first the elite heir, Hildalgo Valdez; an attractive man with swarthy skin and long silken hair.  The elite is meticulous in his dress and he never wears the same Ivana Renoir original more then once.  He is a modern prince among the new gods, and a public face lobbying for more equitable terms for those innocent Pantheon members who had been incarcerated nonetheless.

Next to Hidalgo sits one of the more notorious members of the movement, Razor.  He is tall and lanky with skin that shines with a metallic sheen.  His hair is like metallic strands cascading down his back, he did not need to eat, so he busies himself by reading the digital news medium in silence.

Across from Razor sits another familiar face, that of Synapse.  One of the escapees in the Eden facility disaster she found her way to Bishop after she heard he had reformed the movement; with the loss of both Metatron and Cardinal much of the movement had crumbled.  But she knew that if anyone could rebuild the movement it would be him.

Bishop finally clears his throat, “I am glad that you could all come, fellow brothers and sisters.  We have important business-”

The door to the private dining hall slams open as a corpulent woman flops onto the floor.  She rolls and tries to stand, her dark hair mussed, and her gown wrinkled from rough treatment.  Standing in the doorway was the ominous figure of Phase, her lower arms replaced with cybernetic limbs.

“Bishop this wretch requests an audience with you,” Phase hisses pointing her pistols at the fat woman.

Bishop stands, “Stay your hand Templar, what does this woman want with me?”

The woman smoothes out her dress, “Oh just consider me a prodigal daughter,” the woman replies with a sneer, “by the way Phase, I like your _new_ arms… who knew little McKain had the ability to disrupt your power?”

Phase narrows her eyes, “How-”

Bishop looks on curiosly, “Templar that is all, return to your post.”

Phase nods and turns away from the gathered elites and closes the door behind her.  Bishop gestures for the woman to take a seat, “Please sit down, Neuro.”

Razor wrinkles his face in surprise, “Isn’t he dead?”

“We killed his physical body yes, but it seems somehow his conscious lived on, I was as surprised as you all, but this corpulent woman is Neuro,” Bishop replies.

Synapse smiles, “An improvement if you ask me.”

Neuro grins, “Oh flattery will get you anywhere my dear Synapse,” he gestures, “So Bishop, what is on the agenda?”

“If the elite agenda is to be furthered we need a place where we can truly be elites, and not just puppets for the baselines to parade about.  What the UNETF did to me down in Eden, I will return a thousand fold.  But we need to strengthen the movement, get the word out, Cardinal may have been a false prophet, but my vision will be reality,” Bishop speaks calmly.

“Interesting,” Neuro speaks her mouth filled with food, “at a glance I looked over a list of investors and companies that invested in the construction of Eden.  The Mitchell Foundation topped the list…”

Synapse chokes, “The Mitchell Foundation?  You must be crazy…”

“Actually I am not crazy,” Neuro chortles, “I am quite sure it would be an easy task.  I mean do you think… why don’t I just show you-”  the woman’s body collapses into the food with a sickening plop!

A servant standing by the door starts laughing. “I can go anywhere, and be anyone.  We don’t have to destroy the Mitchell Foundation, they are just in need of a hostile takeover…”

Bishop nods, “Impressive…” he mouths.

Hidalgo nods, “I am impressed as well.  The Mitchell Foundation would provide us with great funding, and ruining his name would be a great start to weakening our enemies.  Brother Bishop, perhaps it is time that we outline our plan for Utopia?”

Bishop smiles, “That was next on the agenda…”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Cassie looks around, not quite tired from her exertions in the brawl. "I don't suppose that you have facilities that I could work out from? I find my powers tend to give a bit of energy after a massive healing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks around, not quite tired from her exertions in the brawl. "I don't suppose that you have facilities that I could work out from? I find my powers tend to give a bit of energy after a massive healing."



 Velocity Girl nods to Cassie, “Sure we have a place, this way,” Yoshi follows, “Yeah this getting too serious for me.”

Velocity Girl leads the two to a large gym complex inside the tower, she turns up the jams in the room a booming mix of hip-hop rump shaking music and giggles, “Yeah I agree, I can’t believe what happened I don’t even want to think about,” she zips to various machines and starts a vigorous workout.

Yoshi shrugs and looks to Cassie, “Nice music, I like it.  So what do we work on first?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Cassie shrugs. "How about we talk about the fact you were flirting with another girl in the middle of a battle?" she says as she starts off with a handstand on a single hand and backsprings with the barest effort into a flip that changes into cartwheel, from which she does a rolling leap into a set of gynastic bars to swing by. "I thought I was your.. how did you put it? 'Only girl?'"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie shrugs. "How about we talk about the fact you were flirting with another girl in the middle of a battle?" she says as she starts off with a handstand on a single hand and backsprings with the barest effort into a flip that changes into cartwheel, from which she does a rolling leap into a set of gynastic bars to swing by. "I thought I was your.. how did you put it? 'Only girl?'"



 Yoshi shrugs, “Babe, you are my only girl.  I just said thanks; I mean that is what I do?  I am Yoshi you know, I try to have fun, I mean let’s face it, this whole hero thing could get one down, I just like to stay crunk and keep up the enthusiasm.”

“Besides, I was scared, I didn’t even know you were here I thought I was going to be stuck here forever.  But thankfully you are here, it makes it a little easier to face, the rest of the team is totally nuts.  I mean well Ryan is already nuts but Anika can flip out with the best, Kelly is well about as smart as a bag of rocks, just to name a few.  But you babe, you got that something special, so did you miss me?  I got you something when I was downtown,” he smirks, “just in case I did get a chance to go home.”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

"Wh-what happened?" Karen yelps as she is being mystically transported for the second time in one day, "Wh-where are we now?" when the surprise wears off, she continues with a small voice "I-it's alright Kal, I understand why you did it. I'm sorry Anika tha-that I went so hard on you," she tries to comfort Anika now that she is feeling a little better herself, after that she throws a cold glare at Ryan but doesn't say a word to him.

"Do ... do you guys have any spare clothes here? My powers a-are kind of disastrous on my wardrobe," she tries to joke, but only manages a half smile herself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugs, “Babe, you are my only girl. I just said thanks; I mean that is what I do? I am Yoshi you know, I try to have fun, I mean let’s face it, this whole hero thing could get one down, I just like to stay crunk and keep up the enthusiasm.”
> 
> “Besides, I was scared, I didn’t even know you were here I thought I was going to be stuck here forever. But thankfully you are here, it makes it a little easier to face, the rest of the team is totally nuts. I mean well Ryan is already nuts but Anika can flip out with the best, Kelly is well about as smart as a bag of rocks, just to name a few. But you babe, you got that something special, so did you miss me? I got you something when I was downtown,” he smirks, “just in case I did get a chance to go home.”



"Ryan has heavy issues, Yoshi." Cassie says she flips back and forth between the rings, clearly working off excess energy and barely registering her super human athletics as difficult. "and I wish you'd stop being so mean in your comments to the others. Both the girls you've just insulted are friends." She swings high and for long seconds only the exhalation of her breath is heard as she pivots in midair before going the other way, nearly touching the ceiling as she once again returns to the lower portion of the gym. "As for myself.. I've learned somethings of myself. Things that don't quite make sense as yet. Strange things, I am not sure I should be going back. I belong in that time as much as I do in this world." she says as she flips up and lands. "But mostly, Yoshi, you confuse me." she says as she stops to kiss him. "I sense an honest amount of feeling, yet you always seem to think I can only be placated with things.. Yoshi, I don't want any material thing." smiles gently. "So, stop trying to hard to buy me.."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Ryan has heavy issues, Yoshi." Cassie says she flips back and forth between the rings, clearly working off excess energy and barely registering her super human athletics as difficult. "and I wish you'd stop being so mean in your comments to the others. Both the girls you've just insulted are friends." She swings high and for long seconds only the exhalation of her breath is heard as she pivots in midair before going the other way, nearly touching the ceiling as she once again returns to the lower portion of the gym. "As for myself.. I've learned somethings of myself. Things that don't quite make sense as yet. Strange things, I am not sure I should be going back. I belong in that time as much as I do in this world." she says as she flips up and lands. "But mostly, Yoshi, you confuse me." she says as she stops to kiss him. "I sense an honest amount of feeling, yet you always seem to think I can only be placated with things.. Yoshi, I don't want any material thing." smiles gently. "So, stop trying to hard to buy me.."




Yoshi shrugs, “He has serious issues; he wants to kill me.  Like he did Chimera, the boy isn’t right, and I am not joking you didn’t see the look in his eyes I saw on the aerodyne ride to Bangkok.”

Yoshi starts doing pull-ups, “Besides I didn’t mean to insult those girls, Kelly is cool, just dumb.  Now Anika, she has issues, she is always sticking her nose into other people’s business.  I just don’t like that, you know?”

Velocity Girl continues her workout, zipping from machine to machine, while reading three books at once.  Yoshi glances, “Wow that is cool, I never thought about doing that before.  Okay I won’t try and buy your love, it wasn’t like it was anything big.  Just a little something I saw that reminded me of you.  It cost less then ten bucks, I swear!” he jokes.

*Karen & Company*

Gadget thinks for a minute, “Yeah we have a few outfits that could fit you.”  It does not take long for the girls get Karen and anyone else that wants some, new clothes. 

Kal flops on the couch, “What a day, it is good to be back…” outside Thor’s storm conti9nues unabated, rain pounding on the large glass windows overlooking the bay of Olympic City, and the Olympic City Bridge.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Cassie nods as she turns to the weights, going for heavier mass as she works out, moving in clear movements. "Yoshi, I'm not a real human.. well not one that was born, I'm defintiely engineered. We found out that much, as well as a few other things. Like I'm.. not a normal elite, that is.. I don't have the normal version of the Elite Genome.. mines atypically unique.." explains as she works out, clearly still trying to puzzle together the how and why of her past as she works out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods as she turns to the weights, going for heavier mass as she works out, moving in clear movements. "Yoshi, I'm not a real human.. well not one that was born, I'm defintiely engineered. We found out that much, as well as a few other things. Like I'm.. not a normal elite, that is.. I don't have the normal version of the Legacy Virus." explains as she works out, clearly still trying to puzzle together the how and why of her past as she works out.



_Are you sure that Cassie knows about the virus aspect of elite abilities?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Are you sure that Cassie knows about the virus aspect of elite abilities?_



OOC: didn't the doctor say her version was unique? if not I'll delete that part of the post


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Company*
> 
> Gadget thinks for a minute, “Yeah we have a few outfits that could fit you.”  It does not take long for the girls get Karen and anyone else that wants some, new clothes.
> 
> Kal flops on the couch, “What a day, it is good to be back…” outside Thor’s storm continues unabated, rain pounding on the large glass windows overlooking the bay of Olympic City, and the Olympic City Bridge.




Karen changes in a pair of jeans and a tanktop, both a little too big for her but it should do until she gets in the mood to go shopping, she smirks "Sometimes I think I can better shop for my clothes in the kids department. Th-thank you so much ... euhm ... what was your name again?"

After she got changed she goes back to the living room and stares out the window for a while, thinking about what has happened that day and the memories that had been awakened in her mind. Neither of which are making her happy and the persistent torrent outside isn't helping either, eventually she sits down next to Kal, "S-so this is your world an-and you're a god here? I guess, I'm the stranger in a new world now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: didn't the doctor say her version was unique? if not I'll delete that part of the post



_Actually he said that her elite genome was different then anything he had seen   I had to reread it myself _


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen changes in a pair of jeans and a tanktop, both a little too big for her but it should do until she gets in the mood to go shopping, she smirks "Sometimes I think I can better shop for my clothes in the kids department. Th-thank you so much ... euhm ... what was your name again?"




"Gadget, just call me Gadget," she smiles.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> After she got changed she goes back to the living room and stares out the window for a while, thinking about what has happened that day and the memories that had been awakened in her mind. Neither of which are making her happy and the persistent torrent outside isn't helping either, eventually she sits down next to Kal, "S-so this is your world an-and you're a god here? I guess, I'm the stranger in a new world now."




"Welcome, it isn't usually this crazy... well okay it is... but welcome.  Hey I am sorry I didn't tell you sooner about pops, I just didn't want to wierd you out.  My step-parents are cool too, or foster parents or whatever..."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Gadget, just call me Gadget," she smiles.




"N-nice to meet you Gadget," Karen says, "I-I tried the nickname Ruby but everybody calls me Karen anyway, so I guess you can too."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Welcome, it isn't usually this crazy... well okay it is... but welcome.  Hey I am sorry I didn't tell you sooner about pops, I just didn't want to wierd you out.  My step-parents are cool too, or foster parents or whatever..."




She smiles sheepishly at him, "At least t-terrorists threaten to blow up things here before actually doing it," she jokes, "Y-you shouldn't worry about weirding me out, I'm the one made out of crystal remember?" she manages a full smile this time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Actually he said that her elite genome was different then anything he had seen  I had to reread it myself _



_edited it to atypically unique elite genome or some such.  _


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Anika turns away from Ryan and Aris.  She wordlessly notes Thor sitting on the chair with a slight shake of her head.  She barely acknowledges Karen's apology, instead walking to a window and staring out at the rain.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods as she turns to the weights, going for heavier mass as she works out, moving in clear movements. "Yoshi, I'm not a real human.. well not one that was born, I'm defintiely engineered. We found out that much, as well as a few other things. Like I'm.. not a normal elite, that is.. I don't have the normal version of the Elite Genome.. mines atypically unique.." explains as she works out, clearly still trying to puzzle together the how and why of her past as she works out.




"Cassie, listen, remember the first time all this wierdness started, I was there.  I have not changed, and I know you are different, you are special.  So relax alright, you act like I am going to suddenly change and leave, I am in way to deep for something like that to scare me off," Yoshi replies.

"We will figure out your mystery, I promise," he adds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika turns away from Ryan and Aris.  She wordlessly notes Thor sitting on the chair with a slight shake of her head.  She barely acknowledges Karen's apology, instead walking to a window and staring out at the rain.



 Cantrip floats next to her, "I like the rain," he rasps, "are you going to be okay?" his hood shoruding his features.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Cassie, listen, remember the first time all this wierdness started, I was there. I have not changed, and I know you are different, you are special. So relax alright, you act like I am going to suddenly change and leave, I am in way to deep for something like that to scare me off," Yoshi replies.
> 
> "We will figure out your mystery, I promise," he adds.



"I just thought you should know." she says as she finishes her weight work and starts doing Kata to work on her limberness. "So, I shattered the Red Witch's staff and we wound up here.. how did you all arrive?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "N-nice to meet you Gadget," Karen says, "I-I tried the nickname Ruby but everybody calls me Karen anyway, so I guess you can too."




"Nice to meet you, Karen... or Ruby which ever you like," Gadget replies.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She smiles sheepishly at him, "At least t-terrorists threaten to blow up things here before actually doing it," she jokes, "Y-you shouldn't worry about weirding me out, I'm the one made out of crystal remember?" she manages a full smile this time.




"Hey you are beautiful Karen," Kal gives her a squeeze, "never forget that."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hey you are beautiful Karen," Kal gives her a squeeze, "never forget that."




Karen blushes, "Th-thank you, you're the only who has ever said something like that to me since I changed to this," she gives his a gentle kiss on the cheek, holding him tightly, "who are all the others?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip floats next to her, "I like the rain," he rasps, "are you going to be okay?" his hood shoruding his features.




Anika glances Cantrip's way.  "I don't know...maybe I'm just tired.  I don't know," she mumbles.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2004)

"I don't need to sleep or anything, when you guys figure out a way home, or you need me for something, come get me.  I'm going out for a while."  She says, putting her hands in her pockets.  The girl floats out the window and down to the street, and she justs starts walking aimlessly through olympic city.

The still falling rain matches her mood, and she luxuriates in it.  She was almost tempted to try and intesify the storm, but she was sure it would just piss Thor off more.  She wondered what it was like for Anika to just meet one of her gods.  Thinking of the other girl though put her in mind on the fact that Ryan was here with Anika, and Cassie with Yoshi, and James and Kiyana, everyone was with someone, everyone was here, except for Tommy.  It wasn't fair.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen blushes, "Th-thank you, you're the only who has ever said something like that to me since I changed to this," she gives his a gentle kiss on the cheek, holding him tightly, "who are all the others?"




Kal replies, “Yeah well that over there is Danger Girl, Gadget you met, Cantrip is over next to Anika, Nightchild left already, and Velocity Girl is downstairs with Cassie and Yoshi.  That is pretty much the whole gang that you didn’t know.”

Meanwhile Cantrip nods to Anika, “Perhaps you need a place to rest, I know of several locations that provide solitude and respite.  I would ask to speak but you need rest,” he replies in a rasp, before he coughs.

Cantrip watches the rain pitter-patter against the large window.

*Kelly*

The rain drizzles down matching her somber mood as she makes her way through Olympic Park.  She walks lazily along the paths when she stumbles upon a scene of violence.

Nightchild tumbles between three thugs, spinning with his fighting sticks beating the thugs down with extreme prejudice.  Two thugs go down in a heap.  The final thug turns to run, but Nightchild throws a bola from his belt and entangles the final thug.  

He sighs as he crouches down to secure the others as he notices Kelly.  He stands tightening his gloves looking towards Kelly, “Hey…” he says grimly, his figure imposing in the growing darkness.  His hair slick from the rain, as his cape billow behind him in the wind of the storm.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I just thought you should know." she says as she finishes her weight work and starts doing Kata to work on her limberness. "So, I shattered the Red Witch's staff and we wound up here.. how did you all arrive?"




“Well I don’t know really,” Yoshi replies between pushups, “we were on Eden after putting the beat down on Strength and his crew.  Then something happened; something weird and were face to face with Chrono and Chaos again… and Sarah.  It was scary… then we were here.  I don’t know; it was weird babe.”

Yoshi stands and picks up weights and starts to spin, “I am just glad to be in one piece, almost bit it out there gain against Ares.”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2004)

Mark was glad no one asked his opinion on Ryan killing Chimera. With the day he'd been through he wasn't sure of it, but Mark thought he said something about not killing on the aerodyne to Bangkok. But he didn't question Ryan's action. He didn't have any choice when it happened and Mark wasn't about to give him a hard time. That didn't make him happy about it, but with next to no sleep in so long and all that had happened just staying out of the fight sufficed for now.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He turns to Mark and company, “Legacy we have extra beds and stuff if you need to rest, at least until we figure how to get you home, where you _belong_.”



_Oh thanks a lot. We did the best we could to save this whole city and all we get is grief over it? Screw this place. Screw Nightchild. I just want to get home._



> Danger Girl removes her helmet, “Well I need to get out of this armor, Mark could you give me a hand?”



"Uh, ok," Mark said automatically and instantly regretted it. He really wanted a goot hit of- a nice- bed. Mark didn't even have anything to swim in. He noticed his hands were shaking and willed them to stop. It worked, mostly.

"So...uh... What can I help you with?" Mark asked Danger Girl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Uh, ok," Mark said automatically and instantly regretted it. He really wanted a goot hit of- a nice- bed. Mark didn't even have anything to swim in. He noticed his hands were shaking and willed them to stop. It worked, mostly.




Danger Girl taks Mark by the hand, and leads him to her "ready room".



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "So...uh... What can I help you with?" Mark asked Danger Girl.




Danger Girl instructs Mark on how to help her remove the suit.  She wears underneath a thin bodysuit of gray which is form fitting as she lays her hardsuit on the table with a sigh.  She turns to Mark with a smile, “Thanks, I wouldn’t worry about Nightchild too much, he is, well… he is Dr. Midnight’s protégé, and he has all kinds of pressure on him.”

“But I wouldn’t worry about him,” She moves behind Mark and rubs his shoulders, “So tell me Mark, is there someone special waiting for you back home?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2004)

Mark doesn't even blink at Danger Girl's bodysuit. By now he was pretty used to people wearing those things, himself included.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “But I wouldn’t worry about him,” She moves behind Mark and rubs his shoulders, “So tell me Mark, is there someone special waiting for you back home?”



"I, uh, well I've got one friend that isn't here right now. She's really nice, but we're not, uh... We're just friends. I'm eager to get back though. We left in the middle of some heavy stuff." Despite himself, Mark sighs in appreciation of Danger Girl's massage. "And it's been a really, really long day."

 Mark eased Danger Girl off for a moment and pulled off his thoroughly sweat-stained sweatshirt to reveal his black Legacy uniform underneath. _Really should have changed back in Bangkok._ Enjoying the cool air over his torso, Mark let her resume her massage if she wanted and tried not to fall asleep.

"This place is really different from our world."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I, uh, well I've got one friend that isn't here right now. She's really nice, but we're not, uh... We're just friends. I'm eager to get back though. We left in the middle of some heavy stuff." Despite himself, Mark sighs in appreciation of Danger Girl's massage. "And it's been a really, really long day."




Danger Girl smiles, "Well just relax..."



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark eased Danger Girl off for a moment and pulled off his thoroughly sweat-stained sweatshirt to reveal his black Legacy uniform underneath. _Really should have changed back in Bangkok._ Enjoying the cool air over his torso, Mark let her resume her massage if she wanted and tried not to fall asleep.
> 
> "This place is really different from our world."




She resumes her massage, "Tell me about your world... Mark."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He sighs as he crouches down to secure the others as he notices Kelly. He stands tightening his gloves looking towards Kelly, “Hey…” he says grimly, his figure imposing in the growing darkness. His hair slick from the rain, as his cape billow behind him in the wind of the storm.



"Hi you." the sodden teen greets Night child as she steps out of the gloom.  The popstar watches the crime fighter bind the thugs quietly for a moment before speaking.  "I guess they were doing something wrong?  I thought so.  I don't know whether or not to call you lucky, we never get something so simple as this, its always assassins, or killer robots, or terrorists.  It is kind of depressing, I've almost been killed by all three, every single time Ryan, or someone has healed me."  she says tiredly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I don’t know really,” Yoshi replies between pushups, “we were on Eden after putting the beat down on Strength and his crew. Then something happened; something weird and were face to face with Chrono and Chaos again… and Sarah. It was scary… then we were here. I don’t know; it was weird babe.”
> 
> Yoshi stands and picks up weights and starts to spin, “I am just glad to be in one piece, almost bit it out there gain against Ares.”



"Well remember you're just fast, not tough as say.. me." Cassie says as she speeds her kata up, "from what I read, the best thing for a speedster is typically not to get him." Cassie says, returning to her old habit of the obvious. "Why don't you get along with Ryan? I mean, he is a bit abraisive but you sometimes seem to go out of your way to aggrevate others Yoshi. Ryan, I think, needs some friends to help him  To find his center." she adds as she pulls one leg up high in a slow motion kick. "Sometimes it seems like he carries the weight of the world on his shoulders, like Atlas."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2004)

Ryan looked at the faces of his friends, of maybe people who could have been his friends. No support, really. _Everyone seems against me,_ he thinks bitterly. _Jesus, it's not like I meant to kill the guy. It's not like he wasn't a murderer and a terrorist who had killed dozens of innocent people, and planned to off even more for a really stupid reason. Why the hell is everyone coming down on me so hard? I did what I had to do. Didn't I?_

Ryan knew he was skilled in non-lethal attacks. Attacks he had practiced, and used against Strength and Mistress. _Why did I hit that guy as hard I could? To help Kelly? To blow off some steam? I didn't feel like I really had a reason at the time, other than wanting to hurt him. I guess I just didn't want him to walk away, to escape, like Mistress did._

Ryan looked around, at the members of Legacy, the members of the Teen Titans or whatever they called themselves. It really wasn't funny anymore. _Cassie went off with Yoshi, there's Cantrip and Anika, let's hope they get along...Karen and Kal...Mark with Aya...this really sucks. I feel alone too; Kelly probably felt the same damn way._  Ryan glanced at Aris. _I guess everyone is too damn tired. I am too, of course, but it's not like I can go to sleep or anything to relieve it. I'm stuck with it, twenty-four seven, until this is over._

Ryan walks over towards Anika, standing behind her. "You look tired, I'd get some sleep," he advises, as he walks out of the tower and into the rain, flying off into San Diego...or was it San Francisco...whatever, Olympic City, they called it now. He flew into the sky, ignoring the rain, looking over the city.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Danger Girl smiles, "Well just relax..."



 Mark smiled back, "I could use it."



> She resumes her massage, "Tell me about your world... Mark."



"Ok," Mark agrees. "Well it's like ten years later than now. Most people with powers don't have secret identities or anything, unless they're terrorists. A lot of us have codenames, but that's kind of a style thing. Most of us aren't really heroes or villains. Elites are big business. They design clothes or invent things or give product endorsements. Nike just offered me a contract." _Was that really only the day before yesterday?_

"We have some terrorists and that's where Legacy and the other UN teams come in, protecting people from them. I guess. I mean I kind of fell into this. I got lucky and got million dollar powers. I thought maybe I'd get into acting."

"But they sent me to this school in Africa that the UN runs. I think they have one in Barcelona too. It's sort of like this big private school except everybody has powers. They have a great big swimming pool and there's a wildlife preserve we snuck out to where they have cloned dinosaurs. The UN cleaned up a lot of Africa too. It's all farms.

 This all made so much more sense when he told someone else about it. Mark kept talking. "It wasn't like superhero school or anything. We have powers training, but mostly it's regular school stuff. And then the UN decided they wanted to have a teen-aged team or something so they tried us out. It's kind of weird."

"I guess it probably makes sense to you guys, but most of us didn't wake up with powers and say we wanted to fight evil or anything. I guess we're still with it but it wasn't our plan. I mean it's only been half a day or so, but you guys seem like you're really committed to this. That's something."

"I never heard of any elite training a guy one-on-one like Nightchild is getting either. I guess we just don't do that. It'd be really weird. And we don't have gods running around either.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

Anika nods wordlessly at Cantrip's suggestion, still staring out the window.  Hearing Ryan behind her, she pauses a moment and turns as though to say something, but all she sees is his back as he walks away.  Her expression turns to a glare of pain and anger.  Anger at him?  Anger at herself?  Maybe she is just really tired.

She turns to Cantrip and nods again.  "Maybe you can show me somewhere I can lie down for a bit..."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal replies, “Yeah well that over there is Danger Girl, Gadget you met, Cantrip is over next to Anika, Nightchild left already, and Velocity Girl is downstairs with Cassie and Yoshi.  That is pretty much the whole gang that you didn’t know.”
> 
> Meanwhile Cantrip nods to Anika, “Perhaps you need a place to rest, I know of several locations that provide solitude and respite.  I would ask to speak but you need rest,” he replies in a rasp, before he coughs.
> 
> Cantrip watches the rain pitter-patter against the large window.




"They all seem very nice. Do you all live here? I mean in this place or with your parents ... foster parents in your case?" Karen asks her natural curiosity showing, she looks at Cantrip and Anika and continues in a whisper, "I hope Anika will be alright, I really feel bad about the way I reacted. If ... if I had attacked that guy, i-it might have been me who killed him."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan walks over towards Anika, standing behind her. "You look tired, I'd get some sleep," he advises, as he walks out of the tower and into the rain, flying off into San Diego...or was it San Francisco...whatever, Olympic City, they called it now. He flew into the sky, ignoring the rain, looking over the city.




Aris watches Ryan fly out, and then follows, floating up after him.  She rises till she is eye level with him, “Hey where are you going?  Are you still upset about earlier?  You did the right thing Ryan, Chimera would just have come back working for someone else, I mean sometimes I wish we just took down the really bad guys instead of just handing them over to these human authorities…”  Her blonde hair slick over her blue skin, “I really also wanted to thank you, for healing me,” she smiles weakly placing a hand on his shoulder.

*Karen*

Kal smiles, “Well usually during the week I am at home, with my parents, foster parents.  But on weekends they think I go to a Football camp, and I stay here.  Although I know Danger Girl and Gadget are usually here all the time.”

Kal watches Ryan fly out, “It all comes down to knowing your strength; we never let it go all out… well Nightchild did once and he almost killed Murder Man; because he had his girlfriend at the time killed by Butcher Boy… it was scary, Nightchild is an awesome fighter, and I had to bring him down before he did something he regretted.  I still don’t know if we did the right thing letting him live but he hasn’t escaped Alcatraz II so for now everything is good.”

*Anika*

By the window, Cantrip nods and whispers an invocation, “Methalos, Megara, Invictum, Detora!” and a doorway forms in the glass.  He looks to Anika, “Inside is a place where you can rest and recuperate Valkyrie.”

*Mark*

Aya stays silent till Mark finishes, “Wow your world sounds cool, so like you live in Africa then?  And you get paid to fight crime?  Or actually combat terrorists I guess.  From the way everyone talks, it sounds like it is a life or death issue; kill or be killed.  That is a scary place to be for someone our age.”

“Yeah Thor and company creep me out at times, I find it hard to believe that he may be a real god, but I guess he is, and now Kid Paragon too,” she sighs, “I don’t have any real powers outside of my hardsuit… just a human…” she continues to massage his shoulders.

She laughs, “I think I would like visiting your world, it sounds so much… more normal I guess, then here.  You know we have had at least six alien invasions since I moved to Olympic City three years ago?  Six!”

She smiles, “How are you feeling?”

*Cassie*

Yoshi nods, “Yeah not getting hit is a good thing,” he laughs.  He stands and then in a whoosh of air he is gone and back, in a flash.  He holds out a journal for Cassie.  It reads *Olympic City* on the cover, with pictures of Olympic City coated on the front and back.  

He hands it to Cassie, “I figured you can never have too many journals, you know to just keep track of everything that goes on up there,” he smirks, “I added the first entry, well a forward I guess or something.”

Yoshi sighs, “I really don’t want to talk about Ryan, he and I will never get along, and lets leave it at that.”

*Kelly*

Nightchild finishes with the last thug.  He turns to Kelly, “The authorities should be here soon.”

He starts walking and then pauses, “I wouldn’t think of this as lucky, two years of fighting crime, and it is never easy.  We have a responsibility though to leave the world better off then when we found it.  We have a code, we don’t break that code, because the moment we do, we tumble down the path of good intentions…”

Nightchild sighs, “I can’t tell you the amount of times I have been near death.  I sometimes wonder why I even do this, but the moment I lapse, something happens and I just can’t stand by and do nothing.”

*James*

Kiyana having returned to her normal form curls up close to James and rests her head on his shoulder, dozing off quite quickly.  Just like the rest of the Legacy teens, she is tired, and just ready to relax after the rollercoaster ride they have been through.

Gadget flops on the couch and starts eating popcorn next to James, “You guys are a cute couple, want some popcorn?  You ever play any Dungeon’s & Dragons?  Do you like it here?  Sorry just curious,” she says with a cheesy grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi nods, “Yeah not getting hit is a good thing,” he laughs. He stands and then in a whoosh of air he is gone and back, in a flash. He holds out a journal for Cassie. It reads *Olympic City* on the cover, with pictures of Olympic City coated on the front and back.
> 
> ...



"Just don't antagnoize him Yoshi, being an Elite is a different thing to everyone." finishes her Kata and walks over to him, taking the book and looking at him intently for a long while. "Thank you.. I miss not having access to my Blog back home, though I'm sure the school isn't.. what with my clear comments on registration in the past." smiles as she opens it to read.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya stays silent till Mark finishes, “Wow your world sounds cool, so like you live in Africa then? And you get paid to fight crime? Or actually combat terrorists I guess. From the way everyone talks, it sounds like it is a life or death issue; kill or be killed. That is a scary place to be for someone our age.”



"Yeah, by the Red Sea. The money's... Well I'm slated to make four million. Nike wants to pay me lots more than that, but I can do both. The UN likes having us in the media, I guess."

 "It's pretty rough sometimes. Yesterday I had an elite assassin nearly kill me," Mark swallowed. "And we spent the first part of today chasing down his partner in Bangkok. So it's pretty serious. I never even did anything to the guy. He just got hired to kill me."



> She laughs, “I think I would like visiting your world, it sounds so much… more normal I guess, then here. You know we have had at least six alien invasions since I moved to Olympic City three years ago? Six!”



"Well we are fresh out of alien invasions."



> She smiles, “How are you feeling?”



 Mark sighed, "Really tired. But I guess good too. We did ok today."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yeah, by the Red Sea. The money's... Well I'm slated to make four million. Nike wants to pay me lots more than that, but I can do both. The UN likes having us in the media, I guess."





"Wow that is awesome, I am impressed," Aya replies.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "It's pretty rough sometimes. Yesterday I had an elite assassin nearly kill me,"






			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark swallowed. "And we spent the first part of today chasing down his partner in Bangkok. So it's pretty serious. I never even did anything to the guy. He just got hired to kill me."




"That sucks, well good thing he didn't take you down, we would never have met," she jokes. 



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Well we are fresh out of alien invasions."




"Count yourself lucky," Aya laughs. 



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark sighed, "Really tired. But I guess good too. We did ok today."




"Yeah I am glad for the help, that would have been a tougher fight without you guys there.  I appreciated it," she kisses his neck.

*Cassie*

"Easier said then done," Yoshi jokes.

The forward reads:

_Cassie,

I am not even sure what day to put down?  2004?  2014?  I can’t even remember the last time I slept, but I just wanted to say that you are a special girl, and I know I am a jerk sometimes but you see through that and I appreciate it.  I say some dumb things sometimes, and well I should work on that but I feel like a better person when I am around you.  I am not sure when or if I will see you again, but if I do, the first thing I want to do is give you this journal.  I guess if I am stuck here awhile, I can fill it up, but you are much better at this kind of stuff then I am.

By the way I checked out the Blog, I like it.  You are more political then I am, but then again I just like fast cars.  Miss you babe, hope to see you soon!

-Yoshi_

When Cassie looks up he is sitting against the wall sleeping...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> "Easier said then done," Yoshi jokes.
> 
> ...



Cassie smiles, a quiet sort of smile as she tucks a towel around him and makes sure his head is resting against another folded one before slipping away with a kiss. 

For a bit she wanders the facility, before heading up to some open space (roof, balcony) that is out of the way to settle down and write for a bit. Trying to put all the discoveries and events down so she can sort them out later on.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "That sucks, well good thing he didn't take you down, we would never have met," she jokes.



 Mark laughed.



> "Yeah I am glad for the help, that would have been a tougher fight without you guys there. I appreciated it," she kisses his neck.



 Mark started suddenly out of his pleasant half reverie when he felt Aya's lips on him. Flinching and suddenly wide awake, he gasped out, "What are you doing?!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2004)

Ryan looks up at the sky, letting the water stream down his face. "Yeah, I guess. If I did the right thing, then why the hell is everyone giving me the silent treatment? Everyone hangs around the Justice Elite and Charles...I assume you met him, right? They've killed tons of people. But now everyone is treating me like I'm some kind of monster."

"No problem, about the healing thing. So, what's it like where you're from?" Ryan asks cautiously, merely trying to hold up a conversation. _What the hell changed Aris so much since I've been gone? I don't ever remember her acting like this...much less her sudden attraction towards me._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looks up at the sky, letting the water stream down his face. "Yeah, I guess. If I did the right thing, then why the hell is everyone giving me the silent treatment? Everyone hangs around the Justice Elite and Charles...I assume you met him, right? They've killed tons of people. But now everyone is treating me like I'm some kind of monster."




"I don't see you as a monster, Ryan," Aris replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "No problem, about the healing thing. So, what's it like where you're from?" Ryan asks cautiously, merely trying to hold up a conversation. _What the hell changed Aris so much since I've been gone? I don't ever remember her acting like this...much less her sudden attraction towards me._




Aris pauses, “I guess it is very different from here.  My father rules a thousand worlds, and Earth would have been another world added to his empire.  It is a long story, but he captured Teen Justice, and then tried to have me marry Kid Paragon; he felt our union would produce the perfect heir… or something.  I don’t know I just didn’t like the way he manipulates everyone, so when Teen Justice escaped, I went with them… I thought I was in love with Kal, but I don’t know.  I just always seem to pick the guys that somebody else has, like you and Anika,” she says grimly.

“I am sorry Ryan, I know I am probably wierding you out being an alien, but I like you, you saved my life, and you are just so determined.  I like that,” she says.

*Mark*

Aya recoils back, “I am sorry, I was just… I thought, you know.”

She sighs, “This friend of yours back home, is more then just a friend huh?”

*Cassie*

Yoshi sleeps soundly as Cassie goes some place to get her thoughts onto paper…


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild sighs, “I can’t tell you the amount of times I have been near death. I sometimes wonder why I even do this, but the moment I lapse, something happens and I just can’t stand by and do nothing.”



"At least your here, with your family, and you can see them.  I haven't seen mine in a month, and I just know they think I'm dead again.  The last time I disappeared, the place I was styaing blew up and I got shot by an assassin."  she says softly, as droplets of water stream down from her wet hair.

"So what exactly do you guys in Teen Justice do for fun?  I don't need to sleep, and it was like everyone else was just crashing, so I just had to get out of there, you know?" she asks, still not in a good mood, but at least wanting to be pleasant.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal smiles, “Well usually during the week I am at home, with my parents, foster parents.  But on weekends they think I go to a Football camp, and I stay here.  Although I know Danger Girl and Gadget are usually here all the time.”
> 
> Kal watches Ryan fly out, “It all comes down to knowing your strength; we never let it go all out… well Nightchild did once and he almost killed Murder Man; because he had his girlfriend at the time killed by Butcher Boy… it was scary, Nightchild is an awesome fighter, and I had to bring him down before he did something he regretted.  I still don’t know if we did the right thing letting him live but he hasn’t escaped Alcatraz II so for now everything is good.”




"Must be nice to be with your parents all week and get to spend the weekend with these guys. The only contact I have with my parents and brothers is by phone," Karen says wistfully.

"Nightchild lost his girlfriend to terrorrists? Poor guy..." she looks out the window for a moment, "I think you guys did the right thing, nobody deserves to die and this Alcatraz II seems like a decent prison, she rests her head on his shoulder, "Do all Elites have names like that on your world?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "At least your here, with your family, and you can see them.  I haven't seen mine in a month, and I just know they think I'm dead again.  The last time I disappeared, the place I was styaing blew up and I got shot by an assassin."  she says softly, as droplets of water stream down from her wet hair.




Nightchild continues walking, "My family is dead.  I live with my grandmother... well I take care of her, and she takes care of me, outside of her and Dr. Midnight, I have no family."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So what exactly do you guys in Teen Justice do for fun?  I don't need to sleep, and it was like everyone else was just crashing, so I just had to get out of there, you know?" she asks, still not in a good mood, but at least wanting to be pleasant.




Nightchild glances over his shoulder, "I wish I knew, but I rarely have time for fun anymore.  This is serious business, I can't afford to be having fun when others need my help."

*Karen*

Kal laughs, “Only nice when they give my allowance,” he jokes, “but I enjoy it, getting to be a normal kid is fun.”

He listens to Karen before replying, “Well Murder Man was the king of the Olympic City underworld for a time, until we shut him down, along with his lackey Butcher Boy.  Kind of funny Butcher Boy and I were in the same History class…” he jokes.

“But yeah he lost Kathy, and it really… he just became so focused afterwards.  The guy is just intense now.  He is becoming more like Dr. Midnight, by the day; the two make a great team… I just wonder what all the pressure and stress is doing to Nightchild.  But so far he seems to be able to handle it.  He is one heck of a fighter though, I got the strength, but he has the skill and finesse.  And well not everyone here is an “elite” metahuman or whatever.  I mean Danger Girl and Nightchild are human, well exceptional but human nonetheless.”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2004)

"Even without your parents, you still do have a family, I mean, Teen Justice is part of your family too, aren't they?  Even though I'm not officially on Legacy right now, I still think of them as some of my best friends, and even as a family sorta, Yoshi is big Jerk, but he wont let you down, Mark is like our leader, always looking out for everyone, making sure we're ok, and Anika, she's well... Anika, she always has advice if you need it, even if you don't sometimes.  I don't have any brother's and sisters, and that makes legacy even more like family."

"Your life sounds very lonely, you remind me of Ryan, your always so serious, it seems like.  If you don't loosen up and relax at some point your gonna snap on some thugs and really hurt someone.  Here, let me help you relax, at least for a little, tell me song you like and I'll sing it for you.  Your not gonna get a better offer, back home people pay all kinds of money to come to my concerts."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Even without your parents, you still do have a family, I mean, Teen Justice is part of your family too, aren't they?  Even though I'm not officially on Legacy right now, I still think of them as some of my best friends, and even as a family sorta, Yoshi is big Jerk, but he wont let you down, Mark is like our leader, always looking out for everyone, making sure we're ok, and Anika, she's well... Anika, she always has advice if you need it, even if you don't sometimes.  I don't have any brother's and sisters, and that makes legacy even more like family."




"Yeah..." he says wiping his hair from his eyes.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your life sounds very lonely, you remind me of Ryan, your always so serious, it seems like.  If you don't loosen up and relax at some point your gonna snap on some thugs and really hurt someone.  Here, let me help you relax, at least for a little, tell me song you like and I'll sing it for you.  Your not gonna get a better offer, back home people pay all kinds of money to come to my concerts."




"Alright... sing 'I think I love you,' by the Partridge Family; can you handle that?" Nightchild says with a weak smirk.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2004)

Ryan sighs, running his hand through his wet hair. "Thing is, I'm not sure they're wrong...I mean, I'm like the only guy on the team who's ever killed anyone. This wasn't the first time, and it's not like I don't know how to hit without killing people."

"Your dad does sound like an ass, but do you guys, you know, stay in touch and all that?" _It's been ages since I've seen my family...but Aris sure is acting strangely...it's not like her to talk about herself this way...she seems to use sarcasm as a defense mechanism...like me, I guess._

"As far as me saving your life, well, your warning against Genocide and Red Witch probably saved mine, so that just makes us even. Whatever happened to her anyway? Red Witch, that is..."

"Anyway, it's not like Kal's in some kind of permanent relationship or anything...Karen will eventually leave for home, leaving both of them heartbroken for a few weeks, then they'll find someone new. It happens all the time in high school, really."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2004)

"Wow, that is like ancient even here, and for me thats like 40 years old.  If thats what you want though, thats what you'll get." she says, trying to think of the words.  Once she has them in mind, she gives herself a small nood, and starts to hum the intro, looking into Nightchilds eyes, singing for him just seemed so intimate, she had never sung for Tommy, well, she'd just have to fix that when she made it home again.

"I'm sleeping
And right in the middle of a good dream
Like all at once I wake up
From something that keeps knockin' at my brain.
Before I go insane I hold my pillow to my head
And spring up in my bed
Screaming out the words I dread:
"I think I love you!"

This morning
I woke up with this feeling
I didn't know how to deal with
And so I just decided to myself
I'd hide it to myself and never talk about it
And didn't I go and shout it
When you walked into my room.
"I think I love you!"

I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
I've never felt this way.

I don't know what I'm up against.
I don't know what it's all about.
I got so much to think about.

Hey, I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
I've never felt this way.

Believe me,
You really don't have to worry.
I only want to make you happy
And if you say,
"Hey, go away," I will, but I think better stay,
I'd better stay around and love you.
Do you think I have a case?
Let me ask you to your face:
Do you think you love me?

I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you."

she sings, giving him one of her best performances.  When shes done, she smiles at him.  "So how did I do?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal laughs, “Only nice when they give my allowance,” he jokes, “but I enjoy it, getting to be a normal kid is fun.”




Karen giggles, "Like all parents," she tickles him, "You're so lucky, getting the chance to be normal and all."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He listens to Karen before replying, “Well Murder Man was the king of the Olympic City underworld for a time, until we shut him down, along with his lackey Butcher Boy.  Kind of funny Butcher Boy and I were in the same History class…” he jokes.
> 
> “But yeah he lost Kathy, and it really… he just became so focused afterwards.  The guy is just intense now.  He is becoming more like Dr. Midnight, by the day; the two make a great team… I just wonder what all the pressure and stress is doing to Nightchild.  But so far he seems to be able to handle it.  He is one heck of a fighter though, I got the strength, but he has the skill and finesse.  And well not everyone here is an “elite” metahuman or whatever.  I mean Danger Girl and Nightchild are human, well exceptional but human nonetheless.”




"Poor guy, I hope he can get over it someday, he's too young to be so bitter," she says compassionately, her eyes widen when Kal says that some of them are baselines, "They are baselines? Wow and they fight like we do?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

Anika looks at the doorway in front of her, then at Cantrip, and then back at the doorway.  "Um, okay, thank you," she says, trying to smile, before stepping through the doorway.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks at the doorway in front of her, then at Cantrip, and then back at the doorway.  "Um, okay, thank you," she says, trying to smile, before stepping through the doorway.




Cantrip follows and the doorway seals behind him.  The two are standing on a hill overlooking a pastoral glade, with thick tall trees surrounding the glade.  Although it seems to extend forever, Anika can easily see through that illusion and see that there are finite limits to this pocket world…

Cantrip pulls back his hood revealing his elfin features once more, “This is a small piece of my world, before Omega consumed it.  This is a memory made manifest, a place I come for peace and solitude,” he rasps.  

The air is cool against the skin, but pleasant and it seems idyllic despite the confines of the place it extends perhaps a few miles in all directions before it hits barriers of sparkling darkness.

Cantrip smiles weakly, “Do you require food or anything?”

*Karen*

“I am sure he will, but he wears it like a badge of guilt, I mean in his eye sshe wouldn’t have died if it was because of him.  Murder Man was using her to get to him… and the he killed her out of spite when we ruined his organization…” Kal says solemnly.

Jimmy looks around, “I am going to get some sleep, night.” 

*Kelly*

Nightchild listens to the song as she nears the end he is in tears, and turns away from her.  He speaks softly, “That was her favorite song… she loved that stupid song… I am sorry, I need a second.”

*Ryan*

“I think there is a time and a place for everything,” Aris replies.  She laughs when Ryan mentions her father, “I try not to speak with him, we are not on good terms.”

“You are right, but that does not change that at least for right now, we can’t have a moment.  You are from another world, and so am I, we look different, we are different, yet we are alike.  I don’t know, just right now,” she wraps her arms around Ryan, “I just don’t want to feel like I am alone…”

She leans in for a kiss…


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 22, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Kiyana having returned to her normal form curls up close to James and rests her head on his shoulder, dozing off quite quickly.  Just like the rest of the Legacy teens, she is tired, and just ready to relax after the rollercoaster ride they have been through.
> 
> Gadget flops on the couch and starts eating popcorn next to James, “You guys are a cute couple, want some popcorn?  You ever play any Dungeon’s & Dragons?  Do you like it here?  Sorry just curious,” she says with a cheesy grin.





James smiles back and laughs a bit, and then speaking quietly so as not to wake Kiyana "*Curiosity is a good thing. Yea we get a bit of trash talk from the others cause they think were "so cute". Popcorn would be fine with me. Ah is that a roles playing game? Pen and paper or something like that? Ever sense VRRP was developed I like most of face-to-face type board games and stuff sort of fell by the way side. But yea this reality is pretty cool if you ask me, although I don't think Kiyana does. Back home, well there are some really bad terrorists, they just recently blew my Mexico City... millions of people died. To make a political point. I mean when I found out about my powers and stuff I thought I would be a superhero like in the comics I had read growing up... but well, it an't that there... it more like a business or just a job. We get paid, more then I could ever imagine getting paid for anything. But here, you guys like all wear customs and have code names that you use and secret identities. Any well people don't threat you like rock-stars or freaks... that all we get back home... So what about you? How did you get to be a superhero? Why do you do it? I mean I assume it not for money and well that is really cool… wish something like that was the norm back home…*"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “I am sure he will, but he wears it like a badge of guilt, I mean in his eye sshe wouldn’t have died if it was because of him.  Murder Man was using her to get to him… and the he killed her out of spite when we ruined his organization…” Kal says solemnly.
> 
> Jimmy looks around, “I am going to get some sleep, night.”




"That's awful," Karen exlaims, "I hope they locked him in the darkest, deepest cell they have. Why would Murder Man use an innocent person like that? That's just horrible," she shakes her head sadly.

"Night Jimmy, thanks for helping us fight Red Witch," she smiles at him, before returning her attention to Kal, "Shouldn't you get some sleep as well? I mean you are a god but I know you still sleep and Red Witch did something really awful to you," she thinks for a moment, smiling at him with a mischievous look in her eyes, "Actually you are my god," she presses her ruby lips on his, remembering the others in the room she blushes.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip follows and the doorway seals behind him.  The two are standing on a hill overlooking a pastoral glade, with thick tall trees surrounding the glade.  Although it seems to extend forever, Anika can easily see through that illusion and see that there are finite limits to this pocket world…
> 
> Cantrip pulls back his hood revealing his elfin features once more, “This is a small piece of my world, before Omega consumed it.  This is a memory made manifest, a place I come for peace and solitude,” he rasps.
> 
> ...




As Anika looks around at the glade, she smiles slightly, but without effort this time.  "It's beautiful," she says.  Her smile disappears as she looks at Cantrip.  "You-you lost your whole world?  I'm sorry...my...problems seems so stupid compared to that..."  Despite what she says, she looks away as a tear slides down her cheek.

"No, I'm not hungry," she mumbles as she crumples to the ground, exhausted.  "I just need to rest, I think."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James smiles back and laughs a bit, and then speaking quietly so as not to wake Kiyana "*Curiosity is a good thing. Yea we get a bit of trash talk from the others cause they think were "so cute". Popcorn would be fine with me. Ah is that a roles playing game? Pen and paper or something like that? Ever sense VRRP was developed I like most of face-to-face type board games and stuff sort of fell by the way side. But yea this reality is pretty cool if you ask me, although I don't think Kiyana does. Back home, well there are some really bad terrorists, they just recently blew my Mexico City... millions of people died. To make a political point. I mean when I found out about my powers and stuff I thought I would be a superhero like in the comics I had read growing up... but well, it an't that there... it more like a business or just a job. We get paid, more then I could ever imagine getting paid for anything. But here, you guys like all wear customs and have code names that you use and secret identities. Any well people don't threat you like rock-stars or freaks... that all we get back home... So what about you? How did you get to be a superhero? Why do you do it? I mean I assume it not for money and well that is really cool… wish something like that was the norm back home…*"




Gadget listens, “So you guys lost Mexico City too?  Odd… but not really now that I am putting together the scenario.  Overseer tried to pierce through to your world and broke through, sort of.  Both of worlds came into alignment, and in Mexico City… they existed in the same time and space… utterly annihilating them.”

She sits back… “Wow… interesting.”

Gadget finally replies to James, “Well I am a mutant of sorts.  I can build just about anything I can put my mind to; it is pretty cool.  When I figured I had that ability I might as well put it to good use… well a little… I sort of fell in with a bad crowd at first… but I got out of that real quick.”

*Karen*

Kal smiles after the kiss, “Cute, yeah I do need some rest.  Don’t go anywhere," he jokes before giving her a kiss and heading off to his room for some well deserved sleep.

*Anika*

Cantrip nods, “Just sleep then,” a blanket and pillow materializes into his hands and he hands them to Anika, “when you are ready to return, just say, _Vespertine Luna_, and you should be on your way home.

“Good night,” he waves his hand floats toward a tree to sleep away the evening himself…


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2004)

"Night...and thank you."  Anika takes the blanket and pillow and settles down on the ground with them.  Normally, she'd have prefered a bed, but this area really was very nice, not to mention that at this point she could fall asleep hanging upside down over a pit of lava.

She lays down, and though she's quite woozy, she can't help but think about what happened today.  "It's all been a lie.  I can't believe I've been fooling myself like this."  Her mind continues to wander for a while before she finally falls asleep.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2004)

> *Kelly
> 
> *Nightchild listens to the song as she nears the end he is in tears, and turns away from her. He speaks softly, “That was her favorite song… she loved that stupid song… I am sorry, I need a second.”



"Aww, Nightchild, don't be sad.  Anyone who liked that song was a happy person, and no one who was happy enough for that song would want you to be sad." the teen says, wondering who the heck Nightchild was talking about.  She gives the masked super hero a hug, and leaves her arm around him, trying to comfort him, she had the feeling he didn't get hugged very often.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Aww, Nightchild, don't be sad.  Anyone who liked that song was a happy person, and no one who was happy enough for that song would want you to be sad." the teen says, wondering who the heck Nightchild was talking about.  She gives the masked super hero a hug, and leaves her arm around him, trying to comfort him, she had the feeling he didn't get hugged very often.



 Nightchild spends a few minutes getting his composure, “Wow that was good Kelly, thanks,” he returns the hug hesitantly, “She was a happy person, Kathy was the best person I ever knew.  She was my center in ways, and then… she just became another victim.”

“Life isn’t fair, she was so young, it should have been me,” he sighs.

He looks up at the full moon beaming through the dark clouds, and the rain, “I should really head home, you want to come, my grandma makes the best cookies,” he says still looking up.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2004)

"Thank you, I've been singing since I was little, I really just had my career take off two years ago." Kelly says, smiling at the compliment.  Then gasps when Nightchild tells her what happened.  With tears falling down her face she hugs him again.

"Thats awful, but its not your fault, you can't control the bad guys, all you can do is stop them when you can.  No one can do everything, not even a god."

"I...yes, I'd love some cookies, its been the kind of day were I just want to curl up with a half gallon of ice cream and eat my way into a triple chocolate marshmellow oblivian.  If it wont be any trouble or anything I mean."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I think there is a time and a place for everything,” Aris replies.  She laughs when Ryan mentions her father, “I try not to speak with him, we are not on good terms.”
> 
> “You are right, but that does not change that at least for right now, we can’t have a moment.  You are from another world, and so am I, we look different, we are different, yet we are alike.  I don’t know, just right now,” she wraps her arms around Ryan, “I just don’t want to feel like I am alone…”
> 
> She leans in for a kiss…




Ryan, realizing what was happening, pushes Aris away from him more forcefully than he expected. "You're not alone, you have all kinds of friends here," he says weakly. _What's gotten into Aris? Is she trying to make other people miserable or what? This is getting to be like a soap opera or something._

"Sorry, but as you said, I'm dating Anika right now, and besides, you're acting very strange. Did something happen while we were all gone, or what?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal smiles after the kiss, “Cute, yeah I do need some rest.  Don’t go anywhere," he jokes before giving her a kiss and heading off to his room for some well deserved sleep.




"Night," Karen smiles at him as he goes, _What to do all night?_, she sits back and listens to the conversation between Gadget and James.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan, realizing what was happening, pushes Aris away from him more forcefully than he expected. "You're not alone, you have all kinds of friends here," he says weakly. _What's gotten into Aris? Is she trying to make other people miserable or what? This is getting to be like a soap opera or something._




Aris pauses, surpised by the shove.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sorry, but as you said, I'm dating Anika right now, and besides, you're acting very strange. Did something happen while we were all gone, or what?"




"Just leave me alone..." she says and flies off into the night sky very quickly.

*Kelly*

“My grandma would love it, she enjoys company,” Nightchild says, “by the way I will have to get changed before I see my grandma, so call me Charlie when we are at my place.  I don’t want her to know I am the amazing Nightchild… her poor heart may not be able to take it.”

Nightchild… Charlie heads back to his house with Kelly for some good food and embarrassing stories with Grandma.  It promises to be an entertaining evening, for some at least.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya recoils back, “I am sorry, I was just… I thought, you know.”



"You thought what?" Mark asks, genuinely at a loss.



> She sighs, “This friend of yours back home, is more then just a friend huh?”



"N- No. We're just friends." Mark insists. "What is it with you girls? I mean can I go anywhere without one of you pawing over me? I don't get it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Cassie*

Cassie looks up at the sky as she pauses in her writing. Part of her is curious as to how this world is differnet, historically than her own, but mostly she's just trying to figure out some things about herself as she writes. 

"A new world.." she says quietly looking out at the lights and listening to the city noises.  She could close her eyes, and it would be just like Atlanta was her first few months she lived there. She still missed it, staying with the detective who was her foster parent for a while. He liked to grill burgers in his back yard and play minature golf with her. She could almost understand what it was like to have a family for real after spending those few days with him and his wife.

"I wonder if they'd take me back." she asks herself as she looks up into the sky.


OOC: bascilly she's just writing and being interspective waiting for someone to come along and talk with her if they like or the next monster/villian attack


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "You thought what?" Mark asks, genuinely at a loss.




Danger Girl sighs and stands up, "If I have to answer that, then I can't help you.  Why are all the hot ones soooo dumb." 



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "N- No. We're just friends." Mark insists. "What is it with you girls? I mean can I go anywhere without one of you pawing over me? I don't get it."




"Well maybe because you are probably the hottest guy I have ever seen... I don't know... whatever... what are you gay?" Danger Girl stretches and walks out, "See yah..."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well maybe because you are probably the hottest guy I have ever seen... I don't know... whatever... what are you gay?" Danger Girl stretches and walks out, "See yah..."



"I'm not-" Mark gives up when Danger Girl walks out. "Why does every girl think I want to have sex with her two minutes after we meet?" he sighs. Couldn't he be just be friends with girls?

_And I'm ready to kill someone for a pool and a swimsuit. Maybe just the pool._ Giving up the issue as lost, Mark blunders around until he finds his way to one of the promised spare beds.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2004)

"We'll, we can't disappoint your grandma," Kelly agrees smiling.  "Thanks for being willing to share your name, I know its probably a big deal.  I'd tell you that my name is Kelly, but you already know, and telling you my code name is Tempest doesn't really do it either, so thank you, I wont betray your trust." she promises the masked crime fighter.

After she waits for him to change, Kelly smiles at Charlie.  "Your a cutie without your mask, if you were in my world fighting crime, you wouldn't need it.  Its almost a crime to cover up your face." she says grinning.  "Now tell me about your grandma, I bet she's wondeful, I never met any of my grand parents,  my parents were like kinda old when they had me.  I mean, they look like people so much younger then they are, but I think thats Mom's luck powers making them age in the best possible way."  she explains, eager to meet Charlie's grandma.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2004)

Ryan flies after her, attempting to catch her. "Wait up! Why the heck are you flying away all of a sudden?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We'll, we can't disappoint your grandma," Kelly agrees smiling.  "Thanks for being willing to share your name, I know its probably a big deal.  I'd tell you that my name is Kelly, but you already know, and telling you my code name is Tempest doesn't really do it either, so thank you, I wont betray your trust." she promises the masked crime fighter.




"Thanks," Charlie says as he leads Kelly to his home, a two story in a quaint neighborhood on hills over looking the bay.  He breathes a slight sigh, and walks inside grabbing his backpack, neatly hidden, on the way in.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> After she waits for him to change, Kelly smiles at Charlie.  "Your a cutie without your mask, if you were in my world fighting crime, you wouldn't need it.  Its almost a crime to cover up your face." she says grinning.  "Now tell me about your grandma, I bet she's wondeful, I never met any of my grand parents,  my parents were like kinda old when they had me.  I mean, they look like people so much younger then they are, but I think thats Mom's luck powers making them age in the best possible way."  she explains, eager to meet Charlie's grandma.




"I will just let-" he says, but is cut off.

Grandma walks in a large woman with a round bright face, and wrinkles that accentuate her age and wisdom, or perceived wisdom in her almond eyes.  Her cream white hair is worn in short curls and she shakes her head disapprovingly at Charlie, “Now look at you, soaked to the bone young man, and this poor waif of a girl, what have you been doing traipsing about, I swear!”

She sighs ushering the two youths into the room, and promptly orders Charlie to get changed and gets warm fluffy towels for Kelly.  She seats her and sighs, “That boy, are you a friend of his?”

The evening of course is quite entertaining as Grandma insists that once you are both cleaned up, everyone plays Scrabble.  She is full of life, and Charlie actually relaxes, and although he wins the game easily, everyone has fun.  Charlie introduces Kelly as a friend from school, and Grandma immediately shows Kelly all kinds of pictures of Charlie growing up, his numerous academic awards, and the like.

Grandma even gives Kelly a nice warm bed in the guest room, although somewhat unnerved when Charlie explains that her parents are out of town on business she does not judge, and does her best to make Kelly at ease.

*Ryan*

Ryan follows and Aris looks back, and she turns invisible without answering… leaving him alone in the rain amidst the night sky; his glowing form easily visible over the city.  Miracle Girl is gone… or at least beyond his capability to find…

*In the Morning*

The teens at Teen Justice Tower have a pleasant smell of bacon, eggs, and Belgium waffles prepared by Gadget and Velocity Girl.  With some heal from Kal, albeit he set the table.  The two girls even got Karen involved with the morning festivities in cooking the rather large meal.

Danger Girl is on the couch watching TV, and looking a rather annoyed mood.  Thor is nowhere to be found, and the day is clear and beautiful compared to the dreary rain of the following day.

The radio is on and a snippet of news catches some ears, “And in other news looks like The Bestiary was taken down by Teen Justice and a group of unknown lawless vigilantes.  Both Manticore and Behemoth are in custody, but Undine is still at large.  The leader of this group of mercenaries Chimera was killed on the scene by an as of yet unidentified vigilante!  Police have issued a city-wide alert to track down this individual and question him about the murder of Chimera!”

Gadget sighs, “Oh this isn’t good…”

*Anika*

Anika wakes up from a pleasant night of sleep, the ground was soft and comforting, and she was at ease at least physically.  She has to blink her eyes because something furry is nuzzling her face.  It looks like a very fluffy and cute cross between a rabbit and a cat, about the size of a kitten.

She sees Cantrip in meditation towards the center of the clearing…

*Kelly*

Kelly wakes up on a warm bed with Miles Davis playing in the background.  Sunlight creeps through the window, and Grandma is already up cooking breakfast.  She can hear Charlie’s voice as he assists her, the two are talking about what colleges Charlie is applying for.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 25, 2004)

Anika stretches, finally feeling rested for the first time in a while.  She looks at the cute little animal and smiles.  It takes a moment before she remembers where she is and that yesterday was real, not some nightmare.  Her smile quickly fades.

She sees Cantrip meditating and doesn't disturb him.  She sits up, drawing her knees up under chin, clasping her arms in front of her, and watches him.  Today was Tuesday, or it would be in her world, at least.  A morning ritual prayer to Tyr was how she'd normally have started her day.  With that thought, she buries her face in her knees and starts to sob.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2004)

Ryan curses as Aris flees. "What was that all about?" Ryan asks the empty night sky. _Probably because she seems to get rejected by just about everyone, especially when her competition is a walking, talking mass of stone from another dimension. It's at least understandable when I do it. Still, it seemed like her every word was in an effort to...to what? Whatever, she was still acting funny...

...hell no...this is getting from bad to worse. I really need to find out what happened back there. I hope I'm wrong..._ Ryan thinks, as he makes his way back to the Teen Justice Tower, familiarizing himself with Olympic City during the night with an aerial view.

He walks in to the smell of breakfast...it smells good, but Ryan's stomach is unmoved. "Good morning," he says to the ladies and Kal. "Does anyone know where the heck are Cassie and Anika, because I need to talk to them.  Anyway, did Aris come back last night?"

Listening to the news clip, Ryan shakes his head, his face falling. "No, it isn't. I shouldn't be too hard to find, either," he laughs with a touch of black humor. _Well, considering I just saved Olympic City from a terrorist nerve-gassing plot, no jury in the world will convict me of manslaughter, much less murder. It's not like I went picking a fight or anything._ "The biggest problem I see is my lack of identification...I mean, I have a driver license and social security number and everything, but it's all ten years too early." _If, of course, any of these jerks care about any problems facing me. I guess they're all too busy with their self-righteous silent anger directed at me. Screw them, I don't regret killing that bastard._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2004)

Mark heaved one last time into the broken, dirty toilet and an unforgiving hand yanked him away from it. Mark fell backwards bonelessly and hit his head hard on the wall. The pain paled before the yawning ache inside him. Two giant, merciless hands came down and hauled him up against the wall. One grabbed his throat to keep him up while the other slapped him twice across the face before seizing him by the worn belt of his badly worn, too-small pants and hurling him out of the bathroom.

 "Gonna do it now?" the voice attached to the hands demanded. "Learn something this time?"

"Please..." Mark groaned and started shaking again.

 "Want it? Gotta settle your debts," the voice told Mark smugly. He started to curl into a ball, but nodded almost compulsively. Something cool rushed through him and he couldn't remember why he hesitated.

 Mark woke with a graceless lunge off the side of the bed, but he was up on his feet in a tenth of a second, desperately running his hands over his body looking for bruises, scars, and needles. Finding none on his arms or torso, he steeled himself and looked elsewhere. _It was a dream. It wasn't real. I don't have to do anything. I don't need anything. I'm ok. I'm ok. I'm rich and I have powers. I'm ok._



> Listening to the news clip, Ryan shakes his head, his face falling. "No, it isn't. I shouldn't be too hard to find, either," he laughs with a touch of black humor. _Well, considering I just saved Olympic City from a terrorist nerve-gassing plot, no jury in the world will convict me of manslaughter, much less murder. It's not like I went picking a fight or anything._ "The biggest problem I see is my lack of identification...I mean, I have a driver license and social security number and everything, but it's all ten years too early."



 Mark walked in just in time to hear Ryan. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2004)

Karen was very happy to help out, she might not be able to eat anything anymore but she loved the smells of bacon and waffles, she also still remembered her grandmother's recipe for Belgian waffles and was eager to share it and try it out.

"Morning Ryan," she greets him but doesn't say anything else as he enters, just when the newsbroadcast begins, she listens carefully and shakes her head at Ryan's comments when it's over, when Mark walks in, "Morning Mark. Th-the police is looking for Ryan and the ... the media th-thinks that the rest of us are l-lawless vigilantes."

She looks back at Ryan, her saphire eyes shining angrily, "You're biggest worry is *your* lack of identification? What you did yesterday has a bad effect on all of us, it's even giving Teen Justice a bad name," no sign of her usual nervous stutter as she speaks, "Is there any shred of remorse in that angry head of yours?"

ooc: I noticed she's actually the eldest of the bunch (except for maybe Ryan I don't know what age a highschool senior is) and I figured she should start to take up the role a little, not that I'll be able to pull it off though  :\


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2004)

Kelly wakes from her sleep to the sounds if Miles Davis, and she cannot help but smile at everything that had happened the night before.  The scrabble was fun, especially since it wasn't her and two people who's IQs were literally off the scale.  The popstar decided she really did like Grandma, a lot.  The old woman was too friendly and full of life not to like.  The blond rises, and puts Velocity Girls jeans and top back on, and todders off into the kitchen,  following her nose to the smells of food.  She rubs her eyes and smiles at Charlie and his Grandma, not really wanting to interrupt their conversation.  She does say hi though, and even offers to help make breakfast, something she hasn't done before, what with her servants and all.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2004)

Mark recoils from Karen's upbraiding Ryan.

"That's not really fair. We had a whole city at stake and didn't have time to waste on love taps. I'm sure everyone would rather that guy hadn't died, but he did I'm not sorry Ryan did all he could to save the population. We'll just have to sort things out with the police if it comes to that.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Morning*
> 
> The teens at Teen Justice Tower have a pleasant smell of bacon, eggs, and Belgium waffles prepared by Gadget and Velocity Girl. With some heal from Kal, albeit he set the table. The two girls even got Karen involved with the morning festivities in cooking the rather large meal.
> 
> ...



Cassie walks in on the radio broadcast. "Indeed it isn't.. Ryan isn't a bad person, he's just.. off center and without focus." she says as she looks around for a plate to fill on her own. "I tried to talk to him about it in teh past, but he's pretty much blown me off. I think partially because of my circumstances with Yoshi and partly because he doubts with my lack of life experience that I can understand what he is going though." Starts piling her plate with food as she looks to the others.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark recoils from Karen's upbraiding Ryan.
> 
> "That's not really fair. We had a whole city at stake and didn't have time to waste on love taps. I'm sure everyone would rather that guy hadn't died, but he did I'm not sorry Ryan did all he could to save the population. We'll just have to sort things out with the police if it comes to that.




Karen hesitates, Mark's rebutal seems to affect her a lot, she was ready to defend herself from Ryan but she hadn't expected this, "I ... I'm very glad h-he helped to save the city, but th-that man is still dead. H-how can you ever justify that?" she looks at Ryan again, the angry sheen in her eyes replaced by sadness, "You n-never showed any form of regret, it... it's like it m-means nothing to you,"

ooc: super-charisma is bad for this girl's selfesteem


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen hesitates, Mark's rebutal seems to affect her a lot, she was ready to defend herself from Ryan but she hadn't expected this, "I ... I'm very glad h-he helped to save the city, but th-that man is still dead. H-how can you ever justify that?"



"I justify it with all the other people who aren't dead," Mark answers. "It's rough, but Ryan didn't kill that guy because he got off on it. He did it because he had to do it to save all the people in the city who didn't want to help out with gassing it."

OOC: Mark so rarely uses his super-cha for anything more than attracting the unwanted advances of women.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I justify it with all the other people who aren't dead," Mark answers. "It's rough, but Ryan didn't kill that guy because he got off on it. He did it because he had to do it to save all the people in the city who didn't want to help out with gassing it."
> 
> OOC: Mark so rarely uses his super-cha for anything more than attracting the unwanted advances of women.




"I-I guess y-you're right, I just ... I-I don't know anymore," she shakes her head looking very confused, and walks off to the living room and sits down to stare at the TV, her arms wrapped around her legs and her chin resting on her knees, _Ryan probably saved the city ... maybe he didn't ... maybe the city was already safe ... Ryan killed Chimera ... but he wanted to murder an entire city... Why am I so angry with Ryan? ... Is it because of... no ... I don't want to think about it... How could I ever have done something like that? ... I'm not a killer._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2004)

"Thanks Mark," Ryan says gratefully, glad he wasn't forced into another situation where someone would get mad at him. _How many lives have you saved, Karen? When your number approaches mine, maybe then we can talk._ 

"You know Cassie, that may be the most ringing character endorsement I've ever heard, and it lifts my heart even now. Anyway, I've got something I want to ask you. While you were fighting, what happened to Red Witch?" he asks, dreading the answer before hearing it.

_You know, it can be nice to have an actual problem to work through though, instead of just aimless wandering. It gives one a sense of direction._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks Mark," Ryan says gratefully, glad he wasn't forced into another situation where someone would get mad at him. _How many lives have you saved, Karen? When your number approaches mine, maybe then we can talk._
> 
> "You know Cassie, that may be the most ringing character endorsement I've ever heard, and it lifts my heart even now. Anyway, I've got something I want to ask you. While you were fighting, what happened to Red Witch?" he asks, dreading the answer before hearing it.
> 
> _You know, it can be nice to have an actual problem to work through though, instead of just aimless wandering. It gives one a sense of direction._



"She was evidently left behind when I shattered her staff." Cassie says as she starts into her breakfast. "I can't really say, the resulting blast put me down for a bit till my regenerative powers could put me up on my feet again. My comments weren't meant to be negative Ryan, merely stating how me, in my limited experience, sees your reaction to a lot of things. No offense meant, but for one of your power and skill, sometimes you try and take everything as a challenge or insult. My words just now, and in the past, weren't ever meant as such." With that near Zen comment, she collects her plate and drink. "I'll be out enjoying the morning air while I eat." she says as she walks off.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks Mark," Ryan says gratefully, glad he wasn't forced into another situation where someone would get mad at him.



"Any time," Mark smiles.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 26, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

In the morning James and Kiyana head for the scents and smells of breakfast. "*Hey all, what's up?*"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2004)

Karen sits on the couch, thinking, _Ryan killed him ... but what if I had attacked him? ... That purple guy was near dead after I hit him ... Wouldn't I have killed Chimera as well? ... I'm not innocent either ... At least Ryan has saved people before ... maybe I'm blaming him for what I did ... I should learn to accept that I killed those men ... I would have died instead ... m-maybe I should have died instead... _ a tear runs down her cheek as she continues to stare at the TV screen with unseeing eyes, _I shouldn't think like that, dad said they deserved it ... but no one deserves to die... ever... or do they? ... m-maybe I should talk with Ryan about it ... to someone anyway ... m-maybe I should apologize to him_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I justify it with all the other people who aren't dead," Mark answers. "It's rough, but Ryan didn't kill that guy because he got off on it. He did it because he had to do it to save all the people in the city who didn't want to help out with gassing it."




Danger Girl listens and finally speaks, “That is crap, oh look I can kill my enemies and I saved the city!  Whatever, we have saved people the city, and helped the save the world and never resorted to the lowest common denominator, ever.  I don’t care how many people you think you saved, but we are heroes, not murderous vigilantes.”

Gadget serves the food, “Danger Girl relax-”

But she continues unabated, “We are heroes, and being hero means more then just getting the job done.  We live by a code, and that code forbids us to be executioners.  We allow the law of the land exact that kind of justice, we could have taken them down without killing them.  We have been worse spots before, and I for one think Ryan should turn himself in for his crime.”

“Karen you are right, you can’t justify the death of one man, when you do, it makes it easier to justify other murders, until the lines blur and there is no difference between us and them.  If you don’t turn yourself in Ryan, I will do it for you,” she crosses her arms across her chest.

Gadget gulps, “Uhh who wants waffles?”

“And if you are not sorry Mark then you are as guilty as Ryan,” she replies tersely.

*Anika*

Cantrip speaks slowly, “What troubles you?” as the strange furry creature sits in front of Anika looking at her curiously.

*Kelly*

Between the three of them, breakfast is served, and on the radio news mentions the story about Teen Justice taking down the Bestiary, and the murder of Chimera by the unknown glowing vigilante.  Charlie sighs as he eats, but says nothing.

His grandmother shakes her head, “Vigilantes think they can just do anything they want, and you know in my day, real heroes didn’t have to kill their enemies to prove a point.  But these days it seems like those times are coming to an end.  Such a sad thing too, Paragon bless his soul, he can’t be everywhere.  Now that is a real hero,” she says as she sips her coffee.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2004)

Karen looks up at Danger Girl at the mention of her name, hardly having registered the rest of her tirade up until now and slowly the words sink through, _Sh-she is right ... but that would mean that I'm as bad as Ryan, maybe even worse ... I almost let Mark convince me that nothing was wrong ... that killing a man could be justified... but Mark sounded so convincing..._ she weakly nods at Danger Girl, "I ... I was? I... d-don't know anymore, if ... if I had a-attacked Chimera I th-think he'd be dead as well. B-but I would turn m-myself in if that ha-had happened, i-if Mark is right th-they will let you go Ryan," _But I didn't, I didn't turn myself in when I killed those men, neither did mom or dad. Do I even have a right to speak?_ she looks at Kal, clearly at a loss, as another tear starts making its way down her cheek. The more she thought about Ryan's actions, the more she became convinced of her own guilt.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2004)

Ryan shrugs, dismissing her tirade. "Sure, whatever. Anyone else you want to blame?" he asks softly. "Karen now seems to at least partially agree with me, and your friend Aris certainly does. Are they murderers now too?"

Ryan stands up, looking around. "Where's Anika? Anyway, Karen, you were still conscious when you guys got transported here...what happened to Red Witch?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Danger Girl listens and finally speaks, “That is crap, oh look I can kill my enemies and I saved the city! Whatever, we have saved people the city, and helped the save the world and never resorted to the lowest common denominator, ever. I don’t care how many people you think you saved, but we are heroes, not murderous vigilantes.”



"If the cops blow-" Mark lets Danger Girl finish.



> But she continues unabated, “We are heroes, and being hero means more then just getting the job done. We live by a code, and that code forbids us to be executioners. We allow the law of the land exact that kind of justice, we could have taken them down without killing them. We have been worse spots before, and I for one think Ryan should turn himself in for his crime.”



"You're not-" _So much for that idea._



> “Karen you are right, you can’t justify the death of one man, when you do, it makes it easier to justify other murders, until the lines blur and there is no difference between us and them. If you don’t turn yourself in Ryan, I will do it for you,” she crosses her arms across her chest.
> 
> Gadget gulps, “Uhh who wants waffles?”
> 
> “And if you are not sorry Mark then you are as guilty as Ryan,” she replies tersely.



 Mark gives Danger Girl an angry look. "Did you listen to anything I said? I'm *not* happy about what happened. But I'm not going to let you crucify Ryan over it either. I would rather that guy didn't die. But better him than one of us or everyone in the city. And I *don't* think Ryan deserves to be punished for doing everything he could to save you, me, and everyone else in this city. That's it."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelly gives a heavenly sigh at the pankakes smothered in warm gooey syrup and generous pats of butter.  Definitely food to warm the soul and make everything feel better.  At the hews of the police asking for Ryan to turn himself in, Kelly drops her fork, she hadn't seen that one coming.  _Surely the law was on Ryan's side, if he had pulled his attack, he might not of stopped Chimera in time, and then I would have really hurt everyone, maybe even killed some of them, and the boom would have gone off.  I have to go find Ryan, if he turns himself into the police, they have to hear the whole story._

The pancakes in her mouth turning to ash, Kelly looks imploringly at Charlie, whanting him to come up with a reason for them to have to go.  "I doubt anyone would kill anyone just to prove a point, thats insane.  Does anyone even know what it was that the Bestiary was doing that they got into a fight?  I mean, this might not sound very nicce, and I'm sorry, but if the bad guys were doing something that could really hurt, or even kill someone then, I'm glad it was him and not anyone who was being good and minding their own business.  Does that make me a bad person?"  she asks Charlie's Grandma.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2004)

Cassie cocks an ear as she hears Danger Girl start raising her voice, but continues eating. She was getting better, despite what others thought, and she knew that Ryan disliked her talking about him, pro or con. erhaps this is one of those times that Yoshi talks of, when it's better to keep one's opinion to herself: she thinks as she munches on a slice of bacon.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget gulps, “Uhh who wants waffles?”




James raises his hand and drags Kiyana over to the area to 'avoid' what he hopes is NOT coming... "*So what kind of sports do you have on this world?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie cocks an ear as she hears Danger Girl start raising her voice, but continues eating. She was getting better, despite what others thought, and she knew that Ryan disliked her talking about him, pro or con. erhaps this is one of those times that Yoshi talks of, when it's better to keep one's opinion to herself: she thinks as she munches on a slice of bacon.




**Woosh!**

“A penny for your thoughts, hmm… hey this is pretty good, man I am hungry, did you sleep well?” Yoshi says sitting next to Cassie, showered and dressed in casual clothes, he even has some cologne on.

“Sounds like those brats want to crucify Ryan, as much as I hate him, I won’t let them turn him over.  Just isn’t right, he busted his ass to save their city.  Ungrateful jerks,” Yoshi finishes.

“Finished, I am grabbing seconds be right back,” Yoshi is gone in a gust of wind.

*Teen Justice Kitchen*

Danger Girl glares at Mark, “I don’t care what you think he did, he broke the law.  We have worked long ad hard to create a good name for our team, and now he goes and ruins it by fighting without self control.  And he isn’t sorry in the least, does that not worry any of you?”

**Woosh!**

“Hey guys, just grabbing my seconds,” Yoshi says piling up more food on some plates, “whoa, whoa Danger Girlie; can I interject here, because let me tell you, I have about a thousand different reasons to see Ryan get his ass beat down… trust me we have some history.  But that does not mean I am going to call him a murderer, maybe a psycho, but not a murderer.”

“Oh great, well thanks-” Danger Girl starts.

Yoshi curses in Japanese before he continues, “Alright I thought you were hot, but you need to learn some manners.  Like I was saying before you interrupted me.  Ryan is a jerk, but he means well, and I have never seen him do anything but try and help people, well other ten trying to punch my face in, but like I said we have history, I guess.  If you want to get all self-righteous and try and turn him in, I will beat the living crap out of you… or anyone.  I guess when it comes down to it, he is my teammate and despite what anyone thinks, I protect my team.  So bring it, but Legacy will put you down faster then you can say, ‘Teen Justice’… oh by the way Gadget, nice waffles…”

And then Yoshi is gone.

Gadget gulps, “Thanks… I think.”

Danger Girl scowls but says nothing.

Kiyana turns to James, squeezing his hand, “Do you think Ryan did the right thing?” she whispers.

*Kelly*

Grandma thinks for a moment, “I think you have to make that decision for yourself.  But choosing to take a life, I don’t know child.  It should not be done lightly, once it is done, you can never take the blood off your hands,” she sighs, “Charlie please help clean the table.”

Charlie nods and helps to clean up.  Within and hour both he and Kelly are riding back to Teen Justice tower on Nightchild’s personalized motorcycle.  Zooming through traffic, after having  finished his morning chores.

Nightchild speaks over his shoulder, “I am not sure how to deal with this situation right now.  I think our best bet is to find you guys a way home as soon as possible, and just I guess let it blow over.  I don’t like what he did, but I understand why he did it.  I just like to think there is a better way to do things, just killing people.”

*Cassie*

Yoshi returns and takes a seat next to Cassie placing down two plates, one for himself, and the other plate with extra food should she want some.  He looks up at her, “I thought you might get hungry, you know being a badass martial artists super babe now,” he jokes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James raises his hand and drags Kiyana over to the area to 'avoid' what he hopes is NOT coming... "*So what kind of sports do you have on this world?*"




Velocity Girl anwers, "Like all kinds, I love basketball myself.  Kal likes football, and well I also enjoy soccer too, I love sports!"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip speaks slowly, “What troubles you?” as the strange furry creature sits in front of Anika looking at her curiously.




Anika raises her head and sniffles, wipping her eyes.  "Um...nothing...sorry, I didn't mean to disturb you."  She looks down at the furry animal and does her best to smile.  "It's cute.  What is it called?"  She tries to change the subject.  She didn't want to think about it anymore, let alone talk about it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika raises her head and sniffles, wipping her eyes.  "Um...nothing...sorry, I didn't mean to disturb you."  She looks down at the furry animal and does her best to smile.  "It's cute.  What is it called?"  She tries to change the subject.  She didn't want to think about it anymore, let alone talk about it.




Cantrip speaks as he stands and walks over, “Her name is Aliya, and she is my pet a chorlop, native to my world.  She is good for two things,” he rasps, “eating, and sleeping.  But I love her dearly.”

He kneels down and scoops up Aliya into his hands, “Thor seemed quite interested in speaking with you, but I dare not disturb your rest.  You slept so peaceful; it must have been some time before you had a good night’s rest.

Cantrip stands fully letting Aliya scamper about, “Your faith has been shaken, priestess, why?”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

Anika sighs.  She almost blurts out, "It's none of your damn business!" but catches herself, realizing that Cantrip's done nothing but help her.

"Um...well, when I found out you guys had your own Thor here, I thought my spells wouldn't work, because I'd have no access to the source of my power."  She pauses a moment.  "But when my protection spell worked during the fight, I figured the Norse gods here must be extentions of the gods on my world, and that the Thor we fought beside really was the deity I worshiped.

"But then, after the battle," she starts to sniffle again, "he asked me if I was 'some sort of priestess on my world'.  I dunno," she says, getting a bit angry,  "it's kinda hard to keep your faith when your god walks up to you and asks if you're some kind of preistess or something...

"Obviously, my powers have nothing to do with anyone but myself.  I feel like such an idiot...people have laughed at me, and now I know they had every right to..."  She begins to cry once more, unable to hold it back any longer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Um...well, when I found out you guys had your own Thor here, I thought my spells wouldn't work, because I'd have no access to the source of my power."  She pauses a moment.  "But when my protection spell worked during the fight, I figured the Norse gods here must be extentions of the gods on my world, and that the Thor we fought beside really was the deity I worshiped.
> 
> "But then, after the battle," she starts to sniffle again, "he asked me if I was 'some sort of priestess on my world'.  I dunno," she says, getting a bit angry,  "it's kinda hard to keep your faith when your god walks up to you and asks if you're some kind of preistess or something...
> 
> "Obviously, my powers have nothing to do with anyone but myself.  I feel like such an idiot...people have laughed at me, and now I know they had every right to..."  She begins to cry once more, unable to hold it back any longer.




Cantrip nods listening, “Thor… he is one of the more active deities in this dimension, of course no we have Magni as well.”

He watches Anika cry and places a hand on her shoulder, “That power though is yours alone, and it is you that gives it focus.  But that does not mean you must forsake your faith, those people that laughed at you, I pity them.   They laugh at what they don’t understand.”

“I cannot claim to know what it is that fuels your powers,” Cantrip sighs, “I wish I was better at this comforting of others.  I do not know what to say other then, your powers, and your very nature are beautiful, and you should accept them as such.  Despite the source…”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2004)

"Yea, you really can't take it back, once its done, it can't be undone." Kelly says with a sigh, thinking about Neuro, she hadn't had a choice, at least she couldn't see another, not then, and not now.  She does her best to help Charlie and his grandmom clean up the breakfast dishes.  After cleaning up, she thanks Grandma for letting her stay the night in her house and for breakfast, it really was an interesting experience.

"I don't think we have much of a choice, look how long it took Kal and Aris to get home, and that took Red Witch's power.  What happens if the police find you guys letting us stay with you, will you get in trouble?  I mean, it was self-defense, if he had pulled his punch I would have fried everyone with lightning bolts, and I would probably have killed some of you guys.  Maybe we should just talk to the cops, explain things."  Kelly says into Nightchild's ear as she hangs onto his waist for balance.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't think we have much of a choice, look how long it took Kal and Aris to get home, and that took Red Witch's power.  What happens if the police find you guys letting us stay with you, will you get in trouble?  I mean, it was self-defense, if he had pulled his punch I would have fried everyone with lightning bolts, and I would probably have killed some of you guys.  Maybe we should just talk to the cops, explain things."  Kelly says into Nightchild's ear as she hangs onto his waist for balance.




Nightchild races quickly through the street, “Not to burst your bubble Kelly, but Teen Justice is tougher then we look.  Even me, this whole costume is a custom Kevlar-titanium weave; Dr. Midnight had it crafted it for me.  Maybe we would have gotten hurt but I just have to think there was a way around it.”

He pauses as far as the cops are concerned, “Well we will cross that bridge when we get to it.  But no situation is ever truly hopeless,” he finishes as he enters Teen Justice Tower.  He parks his bike and walks towards the elevator, “Besides if anything we have to stick together.”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild races quickly through the street, “Not to burst your bubble Kelly, but Teen Justice is tougher then we look. Even me, this whole costume is a custom Kevlar-titanium weave; Dr. Midnight had it crafted it for me. Maybe we would have gotten hurt but I just have to think there was a way around it.”



"I didn't really mean you, Kiyana was all watery, lightning and water don't really mix, Yoshi and Mark are just fast, if you can actually hit them, they are just like normal humans, same with Anika and James.  I know exactly what my powers can do to people, My lightning is every bit as strong as normal lightning, I don't know what Kevlar can do when your insides get microwaved, and your retinas are burned out, and titanium is metal.  I...I...trust me I know what I can do, and its not very nice.  A 40 foot wide lightning bolt is nothing to sneeze at"  Kelly says as she dismounts Charlie's bike, a touch defensively.

"I don't know if there was a way around it or not, I just don't know."  she shakes her head.  "Sticking together is good." Kelly says, climbing into the elevator as well.  "So whats Doctor midnight like? I mean, your sorta like Batman and Robin aren't you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I didn't really mean you, Kiyana was all watery, lightning and water don't really mix, Yoshi and Mark are just fast, if you can actually hit them, they are just like normal humans, same with Anika and James.  I know exactly what my powers can do to people, My lightning is every bit as strong as normal lightning, I don't know what Kevlar can do when your insides get microwaved, and your retinas are burned out, and titanium is metal.  I...I...trust me I know what I can do, and its not very nice.  A 40 foot wide lightning bolt is nothing to sneeze at"  Kelly says as she dismounts Charlie's bike, a touch defensively.




"My team can handle it, and I am sure you are dangerous, we are too," Nightchild replies back.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't know if there was a way around it or not, I just don't know."  she shakes her head.  "Sticking together is good." Kelly says, climbing into the elevator as well.  "So whats Doctor midnight like? I mean, your sorta like Batman and Robin aren't you?"




"There is always a way around it..." he says calmly.

When Kelly mentions Batman and Robin, "Who?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2004)

"I don't think there always is, trust me on that.  Sometimes you really don't have any choice at all, not if you still want to be you anyway.  I... I don't know what you would call it, but this terrorist, Nuero his body was dead, he was killed by another terrorist, but his mind, it invaded mine, it was going to totally take me over and erase my mind so he could survive, and I'd be the one who was dead instead of him.  He was too strong for me, it was stop him permanently by getting him out of my head, killing him, or letting him kill me.  I didn't have a choice.  I don't think that what happened with Ryan was exactly the same, but he did what he did to save me and to stop the bad guy as quickly as possible so the bomb would be stopped.  It could haven't turned out different Nightchild."  Kelly says, a tear streaming down her cheek.

"Why do there have to be bad guys that make us need to do anything at all, let alone really hurting or even killing them?" she asks rhetorically, more tears coming down her face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Nightchild stays silent for a moment and then speaks, "I don't believe that.  I can't beleive that," he says calmly walking into the main area of the tower, where they both can hear the rest of the teens talking.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip nods listening, “Thor… he is one of the more active deities in this dimension, of course no we have Magni as well.”
> 
> He watches Anika cry and places a hand on her shoulder, “That power though is yours alone, and it is you that gives it focus.  But that does not mean you must forsake your faith, those people that laughed at you, I pity them.   They laugh at what they don’t understand.”
> 
> “I cannot claim to know what it is that fuels your powers,” Cantrip sighs, “I wish I was better at this comforting of others.  I do not know what to say other then, your powers, and your very nature are beautiful, and you should accept them as such.  Despite the source…”




"I don't know, maybe," she sniffles, shrugging and wiping her eyes again.

She looks up at him with a crooked smile.  "You've been really kind to me and I just want to thank you."  She looks around at the pocket dimension.  "I'm guessing you don't invite just anyone here.  But I'm glad you showed it to me, it's beautiful.  I might have to try and make one of these for myself," she says.  Her smile fades a bit though at the next thought as she rises to her feet.  "But I guess we should probably go back, I could use something to eat."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I don't know, maybe," she sniffles, shrugging and wiping her eyes again.




Cantrip gives her a small smile.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks up at him with a crooked smile.  "You've been really kind to me and I just want to thank you."  She looks around at the pocket dimension.  "I'm guessing you don't invite just anyone here.  But I'm glad you showed it to me, it's beautiful.  I might have to try and make one of these for myself," she says.  Her smile fades a bit though at the next thought as she rises to her feet.  "But I guess we should probably go back, I could use something to eat."




He gestures and opens a portal back to the "real world" and smiles.  The portal opens into the kitchen of Teen Justice Tower... just as Nightchild arrives and Yoshi finishes his tirade.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

Anika sighs.  _"On second thought, maybe I'll just stay here, if you don't mind,"_ she thinks sarcastically, her mood turning sour at the thought of having to return.

She steps through the portal and, seeing the food, walks over and helps herself to a waffle.  She wordlessly makes her way from there to the table to eat, trying to avoid eye contact with everyone, knowing she still had red eyes and streaked face from crying.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2004)

"Just for the record, I have never actually hit Yoshi, despite the deepest callings of my heart," Ryan says, holding up a finger. "And thanks Yoshi, I guess, but it's not like I'm going to be that hard to find. It's also not like I did anything illegal either; I followed the rules of engagement practiced by all of the UNJE, and as a civilian such actions are clearly cases of self-defense." _In the real world, I'd be called a hero for stopping a nerve gas bomb from going off in the middle of San Diego. Why the hell should I be sorry for doing my best to protect an entire city? _

"Good morning Anika," Ryan says as she enters the kitchen. "Hey Kelly," he says barely turning his head to acknowledge her prescence. _Anika doesn't look too good. I had hoped she'd be better after a night of sleep...but she isn't. This whole stupid 'Thor' thing wasn't too good for her. I wonder if that bastard Cantrip...no, then she'd be angry, not sad. The two of us get mad at other people and inflict sadness upon ourselves._

"You okay?" he asks, concern filling his voice. _Maybe she needs a problem to work through. On second thought, maybe I should keep my suspicions about Red Witch to myself until we have time to act on it._


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2004)

_No ... I'm not worse than Ryan, I'm not even close to being like him. At least I care that I've killed those men,_ Karen thinks when Ryan asks her about Red Witch, she wipes the tears of her face as she answers, "Y-you don't even care th-that you killed Ch-Chimera do you Ryan? You ... you're wanted by the police for m-murder and y-you try to change the subject to Red Witch? Red Witch is t-the least of your worries right now. If y-you really think you did ... didn't do anything wrong, you sh-should explain it to the police and th-they'll let you go i-if they are satisfied," she continues in her thoughts, _But maybe inside of you, you know better than what you say._

She greets Anika and Kelly as they enter, looking worried at Anika,"M-morning Anika, morning Kelly." _Oh my, meeting Thor must have really left a mark on Anika, or maybe it's because of Ryan..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 27, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You okay?" he asks, concern filling his voice. _Maybe she needs a problem to work through. On second thought, maybe I should keep my suspicions about Red Witch to myself until we have time to act on it._




"Oh, you mean you actually care this morning?" Anika says gruffly.  "Glad to see I'm not too far down on your list of things to do."  She continues to concentrate on her waffle, trying to hold herself together.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _No ... I'm not worse than Ryan, I'm not even close to being like him. At least I care that I've killed those men,_ Karen thinks when Ryan asks her about Red Witch, she wipes the tears of her face as she answers, "Y-you don't even care th-that you killed Ch-Chimera do you Ryan? You ... you're wanted by the police for m-murder and y-you try to change the subject to Red Witch? Red Witch is t-the least of your worries right now. If y-you really think you did ... didn't do anything wrong, you sh-should explain it to the police and th-they'll let you go i-if they are satisfied," she continues in her thoughts, _But maybe inside of you, you know better than what you say._




Kal comforts Karen, not sure what to say to defuse the situation.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She greets Anika and Kelly as they enter, looking worried at Anika,"M-morning Anika, morning Kelly." _Oh my, meeting Thor must have really left a mark on Anika, or maybe it's because of Ryan..._




Nightchild listens and sighs, “We all need to relax, I know I flew off the handle yesterday, but we can’t point fingers at who is right or wrong, and the situation is more complicated then that.  It happened, and now we deal with the fallout, plain and simple.  I don’t care to hear rationalizations or examples of what could have happened, that does not do anything for anyone.  Ryan I wanted to apologize for yesterday, you did the right thing as far as how Legacy I guess is trained to handle these situations.  But from now on let’s try and play by our rules… just until we get a handle on what we need to do to keep the cops off our backs…”

Danger Girl quips, “Wow we sound more like criminals then heroes.”

Nightchild closes his eyes, “We don’t need this Danger Girl; we need to stick together.”

Jimmy finally speaks, “That is the first thing I can agree with all morning.  I really don’t care what hang ups you all have but we got bigger things on our plate; like the Overseer, protecting Olympic City, and trying to get home.”

Jimmy turns to Ryan, “To answer your question, I don’t know what happened to Red Witch, Cassie broke her staff in two; and then I heard her scream, there was an explosion, and then we ended up here… she could be alive or dead.  She could be in this world, or the prior one.  In the end we don’t know where she is, or if she even survived.”

Cantrip slinks off to the corner, and grabs a small bowl of warm cereal and stays silent.  Pulling his hood back up and trying to stay out of the conversation.  Velocity Girl looks around, “Hey where is Aris?  I have not seen her all morning, is she in her room?”

Gadget shakes her head, “No she has been out all night, that isn’t like her.  Ryan do you know where she went?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, you mean you actually care this morning?" Anika says gruffly.  "Glad to see I'm not too far down on your list of things to do."  She continues to concentrate on her waffle, trying to hold herself together.



_Wow. Everyone's pissed off this morning._ Mark keeps his head down and stays out of this one.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2004)

"Hi guys," Kelly says as she walks in on the tail end of a tirade.  Once Charlie finishes talking about what they need to do as a group, that they need to stick together, Kelly nods, "We might be here for awhile though, look at how long it took Kal and Aris to get back,and that was just luck, they could have been sent anywhere by the Staff's explosion, I hope we get to go home that easily, err, relatively speaking." she adds the last part quickly thinking of how hurt everyone was.

_Why does Karen have to be like this?  Ryan can't be feeling great and all she does is rub his nose in it.  In the grand scheme of things, this doesn't even rate a slap on the wrist, like Nightchild Said, it was how Legacy was trained, to deal with problems as expediently as possible.  Its like she would let a guy who pulled an assault rifle do whatever he wanted just to avoid hurting him, thats crazy.  By drawing a weapon on a police force, he knows what consequences could be, its his choice, you can't let him hurt people because your afraid to stop him because your afraid of hurting him._

"So, Mark, Nightchild, whats the plan?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2004)

After listening to Nightchild and Jimmy, Karen opens her mouth to say something but decides it probably would be best not to do so, _If I yell at Ryan now, I'm sure Anika will only feel worse. I can't believe he can just write it off just like that, like it's not a big deal at all,_ her shoulders sag and she wraps her arms around herself, "I'll b-be outside, I n-need some air," her eyes look a bit more dull than usual as she walks outside looking for a quiet place to sit and think.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> After listening to Nightchild and Jimmy, Karen opens her mouth to say something but decides it probably would be best not to do so, _If I yell at Ryan now, I'm sure Anika will only feel worse. I can't believe he can just write it off just like that, like it's not a big deal at all,_ her shoulders sag and she wraps her arms around herself, "I'll b-be outside, I n-need some air," her eyes look a bit more dull than usual as she walks outside looking for a quiet place to sit and think.



Cassie looks up as she cuts up her eggs and starts herding them around her plate with a piece of toast, she smiles and waves to Karen. "Kind of hard listening to all the bickering yes?" she says quietly as she motions her to join her. "I needed some 'time out' time as well."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks up as she cuts up her eggs and starts herding them around her plate with a piece of toast, she smiles and waves to Karen. "Kind of hard listening to all the bickering yes?" she says quietly as she motions her to join her. "I needed some 'time out' time as well."



 Yoshi smirks, "Besides I am great company," he says between mouthfuls of eggs and bacon.  He goes back to eating, "So I was thinking you know if we are stuck here for awhile, we may need to like get codenames like the rest of them losers, you guys got any ideas?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2004)

Ryan looks back at Anika, showing a moment of pain, but says nothing. 

"No, I don't know where Aris went. When I went out into the rain, to get away from everyone's silent glares, she followed me. We talked for a little bit; she told me what it was like, back...where she was from." _I don't think that place is home for her, anymore._

"At that point, she began to..." Ryan looks at Anika, clearly embarassed. "She began to come on to me, and she tried to kiss me. I didn't let her, and she seemed really hurt and flew away. I flew after her, but she turned invisible and disappeared."

Ryan clears his throat. He knew he would probably sound paranoid, but it needed to be said. "I've met Aris, and I like her. Her new 'attraction' towards me seems unusual, for one thing. She's been acting very strangely. I know a near-death experience might change your behavior, but I'm sure she's been in quite a few before. I also know that me healing her might have created some affection for me; however, she's also a healer, and I doubt that. "

"I think the Red Witch may have influenced Aris with some form of mind control, or, more likely, possessed her, similar to the spells that Anika uses. It's just a stupid guess, and you guys might know her better than I do, but it's a possibility. I mean, why would Red Witch be left behind?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2004)

"I th-think I, I'm part to blame for th-the bickering," Karen sighs, "I just d-don't understand it," she shakes her head, "You're p-probably right I needed a timeout."

She returns Yoshi's smirk, "I d-don't think they are losers, the nicknames s-seem a little silly, b-but I like th-the idea. Wh-when I arrived at th-the school I wanted to use the name Ruby instead of my real name, because I d-don't even look like who I u-used to be... she looks wistful for a moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I th-think I, I'm part to blame for th-the bickering," Karen sighs, "I just d-don't understand it," she shakes her head, "You're p-probably right I needed a timeout."
> 
> She returns Yoshi's smirk, "I d-don't think they are losers, the nicknames s-seem a little silly, b-but I like th-the idea. Wh-when I arrived at th-the school I wanted to use the name Ruby instead of my real name, because I d-don't even look like who I u-used to be... she looks wistful for a moment.



"Yoshi," Cassie says with a bit steel in her quiet voice. "I thought we talked about this last night, and you did promise to try and think about what is said before saying it." sighing as she leans back "Join us please Karen." she motions to the other side of the table. "Can't be all your fault, it would be like saying that my intended purpose as a weapon was the cause. It's just not so." 

Smiles at her comment. "I think Ruby is a nice name..and it could be quite.. appropiate for this world..but I like Karen better..she's my freind." winks a bit awkwardly, and with that, it becomes a bit clearer that Cassie doesn't _quite_ understand the rules of social interaction yet, which explains her normally alloof manner of speaking.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yoshi," Cassie says with a bit steel in her quiet voice. "I thought we talked about this last night, and you did promise to try and think about what is said before saying it." sighing as she leans back "Join us please Karen." she motions to the other side of the table. "Can't be all your fault, it would be like saying that my intended purpose as a weapon was the cause. It's just not so."




Yoshi grins, “Hey I apologize, I meant really cool guys who I want to be my best friends… not losers.  Sometimes I get that confused.” 



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> Smiles at her comment. "I think Ruby is a nice name..and it could be quite.. appropiate for this world..but I like Karen better..she's my freind." winks a bit awkwardly, and with that, it becomes a bit clearer that Cassie doesn't _quite_ understand the rules of social interaction yet, which explains her normally alloof manner of speaking.




“Yeah Ruby is kind of lame… I like Karen myself, besides Yoshi is a kick ass name as is; I don’t need anything else.  The boys used to call me Ace, but eh, I don’t like that crappy name anymore.  If I had to take a nickname though… hmm… Tatsumaki which means tornado in Japanese… simple and to the point.  But still I think Yoshi should still suffice,” he stands and poses, “oh yeah I got an awesome idea too to expand my name recognition, I am going to be the first elite Japanese rapper… oh yeah, not only do I kick terrorist ass, but I throw down the phattest beats in the hizzy!”

*Back inside...*

Kal speaks up shaking his head, “Uhh no, I don’t think so, Aris just has a problem with falling for the wrong kind of guys.  I don’t think she was controlled or possessed by Red Witch… I don’t believe that for one second.  Maybe you are just being paranoid, I mean Anika likes you, it isn’t inconceivable for Aris to like you too.”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2004)

"It ... it's alright Cassie, I'm sure h-he didn't mean anything by it," Karen says as she joins them at their table, "D-do you like the food? I w-wish I could still eat it," she smiles weakly, "but cooking it is half the fun."

She gives Cassie a grateful smile, "Th-thank you Cassie, I re-really appreciate it," she decides to ignore the wink, "I see you as a friend as well. B-but I don't think I made m-many friends in there today," she motions with her head to the kitchen, "H-have you ever th-thought of a nickname?"

She looks a bit disappointed at Yoshi when he disapproves of her self-found nickname, "T-Tatsumaki sounds n-nice."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Teen Justice Kitchen*
> Kiyana turns to James, squeezing his hand, “Do you think Ryan did the right thing?” she whispers.




James looks around to make sure no one is paying to much attention to them and says in a low voice "*I don't know babe... I mean that guy was willing to kill millions of people. He was a bad guy. I mean I don't think we should kill people lightly, but in cases of self-defense or in the defense of innocent people... we can't pull our punches all the time. I'm not comfortable with it, but I don't think it was the wrong thing. By the way, it was totally cool what you were doing with your water powers yesterday. You are getting better and more powerful all the time... pretty soon you just might be the best of our little group babe. Hehe my girlfriend could so beat me up, better not do anything to make you mad.*" James smiles lightly and holds her hand while finishing his breakfast.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James looks around to make sure no one is paying to much attention to them and says in a low voice "*I don't know babe... I mean that guy was willing to kill millions of people. He was a bad guy. I mean I don't think we should kill people lightly, but in cases of self-defense or in the defense of innocent people... we can't pull our punches all the time. I'm not comfortable with it, but I don't think it was the wrong thing. By the way, it was totally cool what you were doing with your water powers yesterday. You are getting better and more powerful all the time... pretty soon you just might be the best of our little group babe. Hehe my girlfriend could so beat me up, better not do anything to make you mad.*" James smiles lightly and holds her hand while finishing his breakfast.




Kiyana blushes sweetly, "Oh you are such a charmer, James," she gives him a quite smooch on the cheek and nuzzles up close to him.

She gestures with her finger and moves orange Juice into the air and makes a design that forms a heart outline with a "J + K" in the center; floating in the air for everyone to see.  She smiles, blushing once more.

She whispers to James, "My new powers are scary, yes?  They just seem to be growing... I hope I can keep them in control..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It ... it's alright Cassie, I'm sure h-he didn't mean anything by it," Karen says as she joins them at their table, "D-do you like the food? I w-wish I could still eat it," she smiles weakly, "but cooking it is half the fun."
> 
> She gives Cassie a grateful smile, "Th-thank you Cassie, I re-really appreciate it," she decides to ignore the wink, "I see you as a friend as well. B-but I don't think I made m-many friends in there today," she motions with her head to the kitchen, "H-have you ever th-thought of a nickname?"



"I doubt that they will be too serious about what was said." nods as she eats. "It's very fulfilling. Better than my few efforts to cook in Atlanta. I have a unique talent to burn water it seems.." 

Stops to think a bit at that question. "I.. well, it's hard enough not having a real name to begin with, so I did not take to well to my codename, it's.. silly and I really didn't feel confortable with it. Granted, some folks online seem to think my opinions fulfill it and my name. I think they might be trying too hard to win my attention.." she looks to Yoshi. "what did the slang call them? fanboys?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2004)

"I h-hope so ... B-burn water? Oh I see," Karen giggles, "I had to cook often f-for my brothers when m-my parents were out of town. They're all older th-than me but they could ... couldn't bake an egg if they're life depended on it," she said with grin, "I kind of m-miss them though."

She nods, "If you're not c-comfortable with it you shouldn't use it... Y-you have fanboys?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2004)

Kelly smiles at Kiyana's show of affection for James.   "Thats really cool, Kiyana."  Kelly says, clapping her hands in excitement.  "I wish Tommy was here with us.  I wonder if I can do anything like that to show Tommy?" she wonders aloud.  She concentrates on the water vapor in the room and condensenses it into a puffy white cloud in the shap of a heart, and a bit of electricity gives the image of an arrow going through it.  It floats up next to the other heart, and  smaller bits of fluff break off to form a K and a J.

"Kiyana, my mom works with Elites that can't keep their powers under-control, and they are nowhere as together as you are sweetie, I don't think you have anything to worry about."  she says, smiling at the other girl.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So, Mark, Nightchild, whats the plan?"



_We have a plan?_ Mark shrugs, "I guess we need to figure out what we're supposed to do here and try to get home. Not sure how we get either one done yet. But we'll manage."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly smiles at Kiyana's show of affection for James.   "Thats really cool, Kiyana."  Kelly says, clapping her hands in excitement.  "I wish Tommy was here with us.  I wonder if I can do anything like that to show Tommy?" she wonders aloud.  She concentrates on the water vapor in the room and condensenses it into a puffy white cloud in the shap of a heart, and a bit of electricity gives the image of an arrow going through it.  It floats up next to the other heart, and  smaller bits of fluff break off to form a K and a J.




Gadget smirks, "Cute... that is pretty cool."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Kiyana, my mom works with Elites that can't keep their powers under-control, and they are nowhere as together as you are sweetie, I don't think you have anything to worry about."  she says, smiling at the other girl.




Kiyana blushes, she was obviously not intending for anyone else to hear; she smiles, "Thank you."

Gadget replies to Mark, "I have an idea... but it is going to take some time to create a working device that can get you guys home.  But I think with the equipment I have on hand, I can whip something up."

*Karen & Cassie*

"Oh cool Yoshi, wow, really?" he says sarcastically, "so no one cares that I am going to be an international superstar; I mean not only will I be on Legacy, but also a musical phenom... yeah I guess it isn't that cool, but sheesh."

Yoshi grins, "Of course Cassie you can be in my videos, you too Karen.  I will let you all join in the fun... still tinking of a musical name... although I figure Yoshi should do just fine as well... going to need new threads too.  Man I am going to be one sick MC..."

Yoshi replies to Karen, "Yeah she has fanboys, and as long as they stay that way I won't hve to break their collective faces."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2004)

Anika's sour expression fades somewhat at Ryan's explanation.  She flashes him an apologetic look before going back to staring at her waffle.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> _We have a plan?_ Mark shrugs, "I guess we need to figure out what we're supposed to do here and try to get home. Not sure how we get either one done yet. But we'll manage."




"What if we're not here to do anything?" Anika asks, glad to focus on something else.  "Something big was going down when the Eternals sent us here.  Ryan seems to be key to Overseer's plans, maybe they just sent us here to protect him from whatever is happening back home.  If that's the case, then 'what we're supposed to do here' is not go home."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2004)

Ryan shakes his head. "No, I don't think that's it. They would have had no real reason to send all of us back here, unless as some kind of bodyguard or something. Which I doubt, but I guess the best policy we can adopt is to wait. If we're supposed to stay here, according to those loser Eternals, well then nothing happens. If something's going to happen, then we'll be rested and ready." Ryan shrugs.

"And while we're showing off..." Ryan says, smiling. _I generally don't do stuff like this. I prefer walking to flying, really, unlike almost everyone else on this team._ Ryan walks towards the sink and turns on the faucet, allowing water to fill his cupped hands. A bright glow emanates from his hands as his brow furrows in concentration.

"Whoops," Ryan says, tossing a small, slightly misshapen ball of solid gold onto the table. "I guess I'm not very good at that yet. I should just stick to gold bricks or something."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> "Oh cool Yoshi, wow, really?" he says sarcastically, "so no one cares that I am going to be an international superstar; I mean not only will I be on Legacy, but also a musical phenom... yeah I guess it isn't that cool, but sheesh."
> 
> ...




"I-I care b-but I'm not very much into rap," Karen says apologetically, "It sounds v-very cool."

She frowns and a bit of a blush appears on her cheeks, "You w-would allow me t-to be in your videos? Th-thank you, b-but I don't know i-if that's a very good idea, a lot of p-people are scared of th-the way I look."

She smirks at Yoshi's 'smashing faces' comment.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 28, 2004)

Anika rolls her eyes as Ryan shows off.  She was pretty unimpressed by all the showy displays. _"Golly gee, look what I can do."_

"Why am I not surprised you're not fond of that idea, Ryan?" she says, pushing away her barely touched waffle.  "After all, you're the great and powerful Ryan Praloski, why would you need any protecting?  One cosmic-powered punch to Overseer's nose should do the trick."

She sighs.  "Well, waiting sucks.  Paragon said Aegis was going to fight Overseer, and we're here sitting on our asses.  Maybe we should go find them."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I-I care b-but I'm not very much into rap," Karen says apologetically, "It sounds v-very cool."
> 
> She frowns and a bit of a blush appears on her cheeks, "You w-would allow me t-to be in your videos? Th-thank you, b-but I don't know i-if that's a very good idea, a lot of p-people are scared of th-the way I look."
> 
> She smirks at Yoshi's 'smashing faces' comment.



Cassie smiles, Karen, you're not ugly. I think you are a uniquely pretty person. It's like some of the 20th century actresses I read about on the net. They weren't all physically pretty, some had an undefinifable quality about them.. Presense some folks call it.. when you're happy and confident.. you have that." smiles. "Besides, you rarely make a fool of yourself as easily as I do. Remember what the school year has been like for me.. "


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I-I care b-but I'm not very much into rap," Karen says apologetically, "It sounds v-very cool."




"Man you are missing out, Velocity Girl and I were jamming last night... turns out she can't sleep cause of her powers... and I woke up in the middle of the night, so we listened to music, and jammed, it was fun," Yoshi replies.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She frowns and a bit of a blush appears on her cheeks, "You w-would allow me t-to be in your videos? Th-thank you, b-but I don't know i-if that's a very good idea, a lot of p-people are scared of th-the way I look."
> 
> She smirks at Yoshi's 'smashing faces' comment.




Yoshi listens and just shakes his head, “Karen, Karen you are an elite, you can do whatever you want.  Why are you so nervous, who cares that you look different, you are an elite.  You are apart of the strongest species on the planet.  You have a gift, hell you are stronger then most construction vehicles, and tougher by many degrees.”

He moves to sit on the railing, “Dude, who terraformed Africa?  Who is building the first Orbital in space?  Just about everything we consider a luxury in our world was created or inspired by an elite; we can do anything, we have no limits but our peers.  So knowing that, why do you act all nervous?  Man, you are going to be rich, have whatever you want, and be loved for it.  Baselines are old news man; elites are the way of the future.  You are on the winning team Karen, so cheer up.”

*Back in the Kitchen*

Nightchild nods, “I am concerned, but this city still needs protectors and as much as I want to know what is going on with Aegis, we need to stay here.  One thing at a time, Ryan what do you want to do, do you want to hide out here in the tower till things blow over… maybe… or try and reason with the authorities.  Your choice.”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie smiles, Karen, you're not ugly. I think you are a uniquely pretty person. It's like some of the 20th century actresses I read about on the net. They weren't all physically pretty, some had an undefinifable quality about them.. Presense some folks call it.. when you're happy and confident.. you have that." smiles. "Besides, you rarely make a fool of yourself as easily as I do. Remember what the school year has been like for me.. "




Karen looks down at the table to hide a blush, "Th-thank you, i-it just that p-people tend to freak out when they see me, th-they call me names, th-they insult me..." she sighs and shakes her head, "Y-you don't make a fool out of yourself n-nearly as much as you th-think you do."

"Y-you sound l-like Bishop," she smirks, "I'm still not sure if th-that's such a terrible th-thing as they say. B-before I came to the school I didn't r-really have many friends. I spent most of m-my time studying and h-helping my mom at home. Th-this stutter didn't m-make me very popular either, s-sometimes it g-gets better but it's n-never completely gone," she sighs again, "I didn't w-want to be rich, I-I just wanted to g-get a steady job, m-marry someone I loved and m-maybe have kids someday. It m-might sound boring but that's w-what I was looking forward too be-before this happened to me."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen looks down at the table to hide a blush, "Th-thank you, i-it just that p-people tend to freak out when they see me, th-they call me names, th-they insult me..." she sighs and shakes her head, "Y-you don't make a fool out of yourself n-nearly as much as you th-think you do."
> 
> "Y-you sound l-like Bishop," she smirks, "I'm still not sure if th-that's such a terrible th-thing as they say. B-before I came to the school I didn't r-really have many friends. I spent most of m-my time studying and h-helping my mom at home. Th-this stutter didn't m-make me very popular either, s-sometimes it g-gets better but it's n-never completely gone," she sighs again, "I didn't w-want to be rich, I-I just wanted to g-get a steady job, m-marry someone I loved and m-maybe have kids someday. It m-might sound boring but that's w-what I was looking forward too be-before this happened to me."



Cassie walks up to her and puts a hand up to raise her chin up. "Why don't you stick to taht dream? Just because the outer you has changed doesn't mean that you are entirely without hope. All us elite's are unique, but I'm sure that one out there might hit it off with you or find a way to allow you to touch someone safely in the way you want." Sits by her. "I read that a person can acheive a lot with determination. I mean.. look at Teddy Roosevelt, he was a 20th century president, and almost everything he did went counter to what other folks expections of him were."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2004)

Karen smiles up at Cassie, "Kal i-is everything I c-could dream off in a boyfriend, b-but I'm n-not sure if I'd be able to g-give him everything I-I'd want to give. H-he wasn't a-afraid to touch me w-when we first met, e-even Kelly st-still seems to be afraid to c-cut herself on me," her smile widens, "Y-you know for someone wh-who thinks she makes a f-fool out of herself y-you are very wise."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2004)

"Yeah, sure, whatever Anika," Ryan mutters as he grabs the gold ball and tosses it into the sink, allowing it to reform into water. "But I'm sure you could just ask Cassie that a punch to the nose isn't that effective against a determined opponent, compared to a hit in the solar plexus or throat." _God, what is with her today? I actually tried to make her something with that gold, but excuse me. She seems determined to be in a bad mood or something._ 

"So yeah, you complain when we actually have to do our job, and then you complain when we aren't doing it. You're filled with nothing but contempt for the terrorists of our world: Bishop, Cardinal, Phase, the rest of the gang, but apparently filled with sympathy over some nerve-gassing, mind-controlling freak?"

"And quite frankly, if Paragon and pals didn't trust the Teen Titans to cover their backs, what makes you think they'll trust a group of total strangers? You think because we're professionals and get paid for our jobs? Because we have T-Shirts and action figures?" Ryan says, his voice rising. _If nothing else, I should at least be able to find out what the hell is wrong with her when she starts yelling at me._

"Why the hell are you complaining to me? Is it because your conduct in the last two missions wasn't up to your own standards? Was it because you weren't able to beat Strength and I was? Because he seemed resistant to your spells?" _And too flustered to fly out of reach when someone's beating on you._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, sure, whatever Anika," Ryan mutters as he grabs the gold ball and tosses it into the sink, allowing it to reform into water. "But I'm sure you could just ask Cassie that a punch to the nose isn't that effective against a determined opponent, compared to a hit in the solar plexus or throat." _God, what is with her today? I actually tried to make her something with that gold, but excuse me. She seems determined to be in a bad mood or something._




Velocity Girl interjects, "I thought it was pretty neat..." 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So yeah, you complain when we actually have to do our job, and then you complain when we aren't doing it. You're filled with nothing but contempt for the terrorists of our world: Bishop, Cardinal, Phase, the rest of the gang, but apparently filled with sympathy over some nerve-gassing, mind-controlling freak?"




Nightchild grimaces, shaking his head.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "And quite frankly, if Paragon and pals didn't trust the Teen Titans to cover their backs, what makes you think they'll trust a group of total strangers? You think because we're professionals and get paid for our jobs? Because we have T-Shirts and action figures?" Ryan says, his voice rising. _If nothing else, I should at least be able to find out what the hell is wrong with her when she starts yelling at me._




"You better watch your mouth Ryan, Paragon has total faith in our abilities and we are needed to keep the city safe while they are away," Nightchild replies coldly.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Why the hell are you complaining to me? Is it because your conduct in the last two missions wasn't up to your own standards? Was it because you weren't able to beat Strength and I was? Because he seemed resistant to your spells?" _And too flustered to fly out of reach when someone's beating on you._




Cantrip finally speaks, in his raspy whisper, "Your anger is sickening.  I felt sympathy for your plight, but you seem intent on pushing away everyone that even tries to care for you... perhaps if you were more attentive you would see that Anika's faith has been shaken.  But perhaps you only care about yourself..."

He rises and walks out.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2004)

"Why are you being so mean Ryan?  We're all your friends, you shouldn't treat us like this just cause your in a bad mood about what happened, about what is happening." Kelly says, shaking her head.  The blond girl goes over to anika and gives the older girl a hug.  "You shouldn't treat us like this, you shouldn't treat Anika like this." she repeats herself.

"We are staying in Teen Justice's headquarters while we are here, can't you just be nice to them?  I mean, if you can't be nice to your girlfriend can't you at least have the manner's to be nice to our hosts?"  Kelly asks the angry Elite.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 29, 2004)

Mark listens to the latest installment of the Ryan wars and considers whether waking up was really the kind of career move he wanted to pursue. He massages the bridge of his nose.

"If we're friends here, could we try acting it? I mean just once?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, sure, whatever Anika," Ryan mutters as he grabs the gold ball and tosses it into the sink, allowing it to reform into water. "But I'm sure you could just ask Cassie that a punch to the nose isn't that effective against a determined opponent, compared to a hit in the solar plexus or throat."




"A hunk of gold isn't going to impress me, Ryan.  I'd have thought you'd known that by now," she replies with another sigh.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So yeah, you complain when we actually have to do our job, and then you complain when we aren't doing it. You're filled with nothing but contempt for the terrorists of our world: Bishop, Cardinal, Phase, the rest of the gang, but apparently filled with sympathy over some nerve-gassing, mind-controlling freak?"




"Hey, don't change the subject.  If you feel good being judge, jury and executioner, be my guest," she says, starting to raise her voice in anger.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "And quite frankly, if Paragon and pals didn't trust the Teen Titans to cover their backs, what makes you think they'll trust a group of total strangers? You think because we're professionals and get paid for our jobs? Because we have T-Shirts and action figures?" Ryan says, his voice rising.




"I never said we'd ask them what they think.  If my idea on why we might be here is so dumb, maybe we ought to do something other than just sit and wait.  If Aegis is fighting Overseer, than so can we."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You better watch your mouth Ryan, Paragon has total faith in our abilities and we are needed to keep the city safe while they are away," Nightchild replies coldly.




"Right, you guys can watch the city, we'll get on with what we're supposed to do.  And, hey, no one dies on your watch, we're all happy."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Why the hell are you complaining to me? Is it because your conduct in the last two missions wasn't up to your own standards? Was it because you weren't able to beat Strength and I was? Because he seemed resistant to your spells?"




Anika's annoyed look is replaced momentarily by a look of shock, followed by something falling between disappointment and anger.  Tears begin to well up in her eyes.  "Oh, I see, so to you I'm little miss useless, am I?  It's good to know how you really feel," she sobs.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why are you being so mean Ryan? We're all your friends, you shouldn't treat us like this just cause your in a bad mood about what happened, about what is happening."  Kelly says, shaking her head. The blond girl goes over to anika and gives the older girl a hug. "You shouldn't treat us like this, you shouldn't treat Anika like this." she repeats herself.




Anika is comforted somewhat by Kelly's defense.  "It's okay, I only tried to defend him after he killed that guy, maybe I deserve it," she says sarcastically with a sniffle.  "After all, my boyfriends tend to treat me like garbage, I'm getting used to it."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip finally speaks, in his raspy whisper, "Your anger is sickening. I felt sympathy for your plight, but you seem intent on pushing away everyone that even tries to care for you... perhaps if you were more attentive you would see that Anika's faith has been shaken. But perhaps you only care about yourself..."
> 
> He rises and walks out.




Anika speaks as Cantrip leaves, the anger gone from her voice, but the sadness is still there.  "Don't worry, Ryan, when we get back, I'll be out of your way once I've quit the team."  She gets up from the table and follows Cantrip out, adding, "Assuming I even go back." 

She moves quickly to catch up with Cantrip.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika speaks as Cantrip leaves, the anger gone from her voice, but the sadness is still there.  "Don't worry, Ryan, when we get back, I'll be out of your way once I've quit the team."  She gets up from the table and follows Cantrip out, adding, "Assuming I even go back."
> 
> She moves quickly to catch up with Cantrip.




Cantrip pauses as Anika follows, he speaks in his raspy whisper, “I am sorry for my outburst.  It was not my place to say anything, there is much negative energy in the air; it is disturbing.”

He speaks, “You want to fight Overseer; I commend you.  If you chose to do so, then I will help you.”

*Back in the Kitchen*

Nightchild speaks, “That could have gone better… well no it couldn’t have.  This is a disaster, and I blame myself.”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip pauses as Anika follows, he speaks in his raspy whisper, “I am sorry for my outburst.  It was not my place to say anything, there is much negative energy in the air; it is disturbing.”




"No, I appreciate it, it's me who should be sorry.  I guess I should have talked to him in private instead of exchanging barbs in front of you all like that.  Boy, this hasn't been a very good day so far," she says, chuckling despite herself as she wipes more tears from her face.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He speaks, “You want to fight Overseer; I commend you.  If you chose to do so, then I will help you.”




"Well, that's why I'm here, I think," she says, not really sounding so sure.  "But, your team needs to protect Olympic City, I won't ask you to abandon them, Can...do you have another name, besides Cantrip, I mean?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, I appreciate it, it's me who should be sorry.  I guess I should have talked to him in private instead of exchanging barbs in front of you all like that.  Boy, this hasn't been a very good day so far," she says, chuckling despite herself as she wipes more tears from her face.




"this day has been trying for veryone, and it is even ten in the morning.  I am sorry that things are not going well for you Anika," Cantrip replies comforting her shoulder.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, that's why I'm here, I think," she says, not really sounding so sure.  "But, your team needs to protect Olympic City, I won't ask you to abandon them, Can...do you have another name, besides Cantrip, I mean?"




Cantrip smiles, "Olympic City is in good hands; but something tells me our fate is elsewhere..." he pauses somewhat shocked at the question, he rasps, "my name?  My name is Gilden... Gilden Highoak."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2004)

_Damn it. I must have really hurt her, if she didn't start yelling at me,_ Ryan thinks as he walks away. _All that, and I didn't even find out what was wrong. Apparently she's still mad...or maybe just confused...about me killing Chimera. Another member of Legacy is going to do it before long, too. Hell, does everyone think they're using boxing gloves or what? Mark's punches will kill someone sooner or later...Anika's cold will as well. What a bunch of self-righteous..._ Ryan curses again as he leaves the Teen Titan tower, flying high into the air. _God I hate Cantrip, and I don't even know why. 

This whole place seems...unreal. It's like a video game or something, being so far removed from reality. I want to go home._

Ryan remembered the television broadcast and attempted to recall the location of the police station. _Nothing I did was illegal, maybe visiting the cops will put some closure on the whole thing. I don't know why she said I was judge, jury, executioner...what does that even mean?_

Ryan tried to force Anika out of his mind as he flew high above Olympic City, but it didn't work. _No one even believes me about Aris and Red Witch either. I said there was a spy, but no...I was being paranoid there too. Oh well. I was never much one for hiding or running away from my problems anyway,_ Ryan says as he stops concentrating on his flight and falls down towards the police station, stopping himself at the last minute.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "this day has been trying for veryone, and it is even ten in the morning.  I am sorry that things are not going well for you Anika," Cantrip replies comforting her shoulder.




 "Well, it hasn't been all bad, I've made a new friend," she says, smiling and putting her hand over the one he's placed on her shoulder.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cantrip smiles, "Olympic City is in good hands; but something tells me our fate is elsewhere..." he pauses somewhat shocked at the question, he rasps, "my name?  My name is Gilden... Gilden Highoak."




"Gilden," she says, her face brightening.  "That's a beautiful name."  She steps closer to him and raises a hand to trace his angular cheek.  "Why do you cover yourself with that cloak?  You're really quite handsome, you know."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan tried to force Anika out of his mind as he flew high above Olympic City, but it didn't work. _No one even believes me about Aris and Red Witch either. I said there was a spy, but no...I was being paranoid there too. Oh well. I was never much one for hiding or running away from my problems anyway,_ Ryan says as he stops concentrating on his flight and falls down towards the police station, stopping himself at the last minute.




The police officers look at Ryan curiously, some of them murmur, “Captain Cosmo” under their breaths.  They look perplexed, and one of them approaches Ryan, “Uhh excuse me, Captain Cosmo, and is that you?  I mean, are you him?  I mean… uhh…” he looks at Ryan in awe.

*Cassie & Karen*

Yoshi hops off the balcony, “So what do you guys want to do, see Olympic City and chill out and stuff?  I mean there isn’t much we can do here till we get home and I want a piece of Overseer but I guess the big boys are handling that.  Or we can kill some time with an elite threesome?”

*Anika*

Gilden smiles awkwardly, he blushes at her touch, “I have never thought of myself as h-handsome,” he rasps, “I thank you; I would comment on your beauty but I am sure that you must know that already… I am… I apologize, this is… I mean.  Thank you.”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden smiles awkwardly, he blushes at her touch, “I have never thought of myself as h-handsome,” he rasps, “I thank you; I would comment on your beauty but I am sure that you must know that already… I am… I apologize, this is… I mean.  Thank you.”




"It never hurts to hear it, though," she replies with a smile.  She withdraws her hand, but doesn't step back.  "Sorry, I didn't mean to make you uncomfortable.  It's just that you've been very kind, thoughtful and supportive towards me.  You understand me like few people do.  I just wanted to show you my appreciation," she adds, leaning in closer to elfin hero.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It never hurts to hear it, though," she replies with a smile.  She withdraws her hand, but doesn't step back.  "Sorry, I didn't mean to make you uncomfortable.  It's just that you've been very kind, thoughtful and supportive towards me.  You understand me like few people do.  I just wanted to show you my appreciation," she adds, leaning in closer to elfin hero.



 Gilden gulps, “No, not at all, just I am not; no one ever really talks to me… so I am just surprised actually, I know they are my friends, I just, never really fit in with them.  You are welcome Anika… I am pleased to have met you; I feel less alone.”

He pauses for a moment and then tilts his head and slowly plants his lips on hers; he is obviously nervous but relaxes after a moment.  He pulls back surprised, “Wow…”

“Wow indeed,” Aris says with a hint of disgust, “I can’t believe that Ryan turned me down for you; and Cantrip of all people?  I am not sure if I should be inwardly pleased or wretch…” the alien princess hisses.

Cantrip pulls up his hood to cover his fine elfin features, “Aris, I would appreciate it if you did not say that,” he rasps, “your anger only serves to fuel a foul morning marred with useless arguments.”

Aris brushes past, “Whatever,” she glances over her shoulder looking at Anika, with a scornful smirk.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2004)

Anika smiles as Cantrip pulls away, biting her bottom lip.  She leans in to kiss him again when Aris makes her presence known.  She turns and scowls at her as she speaks.

_"Ryan's right, that sure doesn't seem like Aris.  One way to find out..."_ she thinks, closing her eyes and concentrating.  _"I can do this,"_ she thinks calmly.

Her hand begins to glow, as it often does when she begins a spell, but the faint white-blue glow starts to spread over her entire body until it creates an entire nimbus around her.  She opens her eyes, which glow with the same light, though much brighter.  Looking at Aris, she tries to pierce her mind to try and find out who she truely is.

EE to cast Telepathy +8 to dig as deep into Aris' mind as possible (HP to counter fatigue).


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _"Ryan's right, that sure doesn't seem like Aris.  One way to find out..."_ she thinks, closing her eyes and concentrating.  _"I can do this,"_ she thinks calmly.
> 
> Her hand begins to glow, as it often does when she begins a spell, but the faint white-blue glow starts to spread over her entire body until it creates an entire nimbus around her.  She opens her eyes, which glow with the same light, though much brighter.  Looking at Aris, she tries to pierce her mind to try and find out who she truely is.
> 
> EE to cast Telepathy +8 to dig as deep into Aris' mind as possible (HP to counter fatigue).




_Anika rolls a 27 on her Telepathy check… Hero Point usage noted._

Anika sees Aris’ mind open before like a book; and images of her thoughts assault Anika’s unprepared psyche in a torrent.  Waves of anger at the world, but directed at Karen, Anika, are evident in her mind.  It is like a storm, a hurricane of anger that threatens to rip through everything in its path.

An image of Ryan’s face hovering over you is evident as a surface memory crests the surface, and the feeling of health returning to your weakening limbs, and a wave of admiration looking at his glowing features.

Anika can see a crimson image at the center of the hurricane, battered about by the anger and pain in her scorned heart and mind.  Anika sees Aris staring right at her, “See anything you like?” the alien princess asks with a glare.

Cantrip stands close to Anika, supporting her as she pushes her powers.  He regards Aris with a look that hovers on cool defiance and anger; but he keeps his feelings in check as he waits to see what Anika has to say.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2004)

Anika steadies herself against Cantrip as she releases her power.  She still sees the image of Ryan healing her, and recalls the same image of him she had herself during the battle with Strength.

"Aris, I'm sorry, but Ryan thinks...you're not yourself.  He doesn't trust you, let alone feel anything for you, so just leave him alone."  She suddenly feels quite awkward standing so near to Cantrip, but still doesn't pull away.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark watches the argument spiral out of control without anyone so much as noticing he said anything. Once all the storming out is done, he slumps back in his chair.

"That sucked," he decides. _Should probably go after somebody. Which one?_ Mark looks over at Nightchild. "Do you guys have a pool or something here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That sucked," he decides. _Should probably go after somebody. Which one?_ Mark looks over at Nightchild. "Do you guys have a pool or something here?"




Nightchild sighs, “Yeah, there-”

Gadget hops up, “Yeah let me show you,” she takes Mark by the hand, “I mean,” she blushes, “if you don’t mind me showing you the pool?  Feel like swimming?  I mean course you are, I feel like swimming; swimming I fun, don’t you think?” 

Nightchild shakes his head, “Well at least one problem was solved this morning.”

Danger Girl smirks watching Mark and Gadget leave, “Poor girl…”

*Anika*

Aris looks away from Anika, and says nothing.  She closes her eyes and just walks away without saying another word.  Cantrip speaks, “Did you see anything in her mind that refute Ryan’s claim?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

"Uh..." _Well this isn't what I was expecting. Aris was the only one to really recognize me...none of the other Teen Titans said anything._ Ryan shrugs. "I'm not Captain Cosmopolitan or whatever, but yeah, I'm the guy who killed Chimera yesterday. And I'm not a vigilante, and it's not murder or anything."

"So...yeah. What now? Do I talk to someone or what?" _I've never even been to the police station before. I shouldn't have to do this...well, not if I was back home or anything._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Uh..." _Well this isn't what I was expecting. Aris was the only one to really recognize me...none of the other Teen Titans said anything._ Ryan shrugs. "I'm not Captain Cosmopolitan or whatever, but yeah, I'm the guy who killed Chimera yesterday. And I'm not a vigilante, and it's not murder or anything."




The police officer blinks, “of course not, I understand, a secret of course, I mean, you did what?  You killed Chimera?  You, no way, Captain Cosmo never killed anyone unless there was a really good reason to do so.  I mean, you… I mean,” He winks, “I understand.  Do you think I could get your autograph?”



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So...yeah. What now? Do I talk to someone or what?" _I've never even been to the police station before. I shouldn't have to do this...well, not if I was back home or anything._




“You can talk to me,” a man walks forward who looks a lot like Charles from Ryan’s world, “so you are the one that decided to take the law into his own hands?  Personally that bastard deserved it, but some people in City Hall have their panties in a bunch about what would happen if very cape decided to execute their enemies… I have to give you props kid, coming in here like this, have a seat,” he gestures.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

"I'm not Captain Cosmo," Ryan says, shaking his head, before following Charles...err...the police officer.

"I didn't execute the guy or anything and...wait...what did you call me? A cape?" _Must be some kind of slang for people like the Teen Titans._ "And I didn't take the law into my own hands either. I mean, the guy and his pals had a nerve gas bomb! You guys found that thing, right? I mean, anyway, I didn't want him to set it off, so I hit him. It's not like I was looking for a fight or anything. I just thought...you know...he would have some kind of defenses or something..." Ryan says, trailing off, feeling confused.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris looks away from Anika, and says nothing.  She closes her eyes and just walks away without saying another word.  Cantrip speaks, “Did you see anything in her mind that refute Ryan’s claim?”




Anika waits until Aris is gone before replying.  "Well, I'm not sure," she says in a low voice.  "I saw an image of of Ryan and the sensation of being healed by him.  I assume that's where this infatuation is coming from...or maybe that's what someone wants me to think.  Her mind was messy and chaotic, and at the center was a red image.  You guys know more about the Red Witch than we do.  This sound like her M.O.?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika waits until Aris is gone before replying.  "Well, I'm not sure," she says in a low voice.  "I saw an image of of Ryan and the sensation of being healed by him.  I assume that's where this infatuation is coming from...or maybe that's what someone wants me to think.  Her mind was messy and chaotic, and at the center was a red image.  You guys know more about the Red Witch than we do.  This sound like her M.O.?"




Gilden starts walking, and pauses in a secluded balcony, “Maybe, but it could also be residual energy from the Red Witch… if she were truly under her control ten she would try and exact a swift and public revenge… she can be subtle, but she would enjoy trying to destroy us at the earliest opportunity for her defeats.”

“My honest opinion is that Aris is just suffering from the residual effects of the events that brought her home.  I don’t think she is under any control, she just tends to be extreme and prone to frequent mood swings,” he places a hand on Anika’s shoulder.  

“But she will be okay, she is just troubled… and used to getting her way,” he says with a look over the city, “what is this about you not going home?”

*Ryan*

“Sounds like you made an assumption kid without having all the facts, and no, we didn’t find any such device on the scene but from the report we got, one of the capes could teleport and reportedly took it far away,” he says cynically, “I assume to protect us.”

The Charles analogue laughs for a moment, “Yeah never heard the term before, capes?  How about “Tights”?  Or Masks?  We got a million of them.  So you are saying you took Chimera down because he posed a threat to the rest of the city?  Sounds like you were thinking with your gut, I am not going to pass judgment kid, I think if it were me, I would have done the same.  But like I said, the political climate is a little shaky; you got a name?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

"Oh, yeah, James sent it into space to get rid of it. But uh...maybe I should just start from the beginning. And the name is Ryan...Ryan Praloski, but don't bother looking me up. I'm...God I feel like such an idiot...I'm from another dimension and got transported here, and I was only born in 1996. So, yeah. No ID or birth certificate." _Well he's not going to pass judgement, that's just great. I'm worried about the rest of the city's legal system, not the opinion of one cop._

"So, anyway, you probably don't believe me about being from another dimension...I think Aris explained it, but I forget. We heard a few of our friends were in trouble, so we quickly went to find them with the help of some big cape called Thor. So some guy calling himself Ares showed up, and explained how his nerve gas bomb would kill the entire city and thus provoke America into some other war or something. Then his goonsquad showed up, and Chimera, the man I killed, mind-controlled Kelly. So, then I hit him. Oh, yeah, he also spat some kind of entangling projectile at me, but it didn't work. I wasn't really trying to kill him, but..." Ryan trails off.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden starts walking, and pauses in a secluded balcony, “Maybe, but it could also be residual energy from the Red Witch… if she were truly under her control ten she would try and exact a swift and public revenge… she can be subtle, but she would enjoy trying to destroy us at the earliest opportunity for her defeats.”
> 
> “My honest opinion is that Aris is just suffering from the residual effects of the events that brought her home.  I don’t think she is under any control, she just tends to be extreme and prone to frequent mood swings,” he places a hand on Anika’s shoulder.




"Oh...I guess we just don't know her all that well, then.  Wow, I'm really good at making enemies rather than friends," she says, feeling less than pleased with herself.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “But she will be okay, she is just troubled… and used to getting her way,” he says with a look over the city, “what is this about you not going home?”




Anika winces a bit.  "Oh, you heard that, did you?" she asks sheepishly.  "I, um...I was pretty upset when I said that."  She looks over the city and back at Gilden and smiles.  "Of course, staying here might not be so bad..."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie & Karen*
> 
> Yoshi hops off the balcony, “So what do you guys want to do, see Olympic City and chill out and stuff?  I mean there isn’t much we can do here till we get home and I want a piece of Overseer but I guess the big boys are handling that.  Or we can kill some time with an elite threesome?”




_Elite threesome? Ow...,_ Karen frowns then blushes, "I th-think we should stick to s-seeing Olympic City. I don't th-think we'll get close to Overseer anyway and if a th-threesome is what I th-think you mean by it, I th-think I'll pass," she smirks, "M-maybe Kal can be our guide and we can m-make it into a kind of double date. What do you th-think Cassie?"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget hops up, “Yeah let me show you,” she takes Mark by the hand, “I mean,” she blushes, “if you don’t mind me showing you the pool? Feel like swimming? I mean course you are, I feel like swimming; swimming I fun, don’t you think?”



 Mark legs himself be tugged along, "Uh, yeah... I guess I'm going to need to borrow a suit or something too..."

OOC: I did not see that one coming. Must be in character.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh...I guess we just don't know her all that well, then.  Wow, I'm really good at making enemies rather than friends," she says, feeling less than pleased with herself.




Gilden places an arm around her, “You did great actually, and it gives me an idea tat could help Gadget get a device built to get you guys home.  Red Witch has great knowledge of dimensional pathways.  If a shard of her is inside Aris, then we might be able to tap into it, and use it to our advantage.”

"Besides no one understands Aris except maybe Kal, and only because she follows him around everywhere, Gilden smirks in his raspy voice.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika winces a bit.  "Oh, you heard that, did you?" she asks sheepishly.  "I, um...I was pretty upset when I said that."  She looks over the city and back at Gilden and smiles.  "Of course, staying here might not be so bad..."




“But you must miss your home?  Your parents and friends?  Your world sounds like a much different place; I understand your statement in anger, but your home, you must miss it,” he says giving her a gentle squeeze.

*Mark*

Gadget smiles, “Of course we can get you some swim trunks,” she fumbles through some drawers an tosses Mark some swim trunks, “You can get changed in here, and I will get changed, and meet you back here in about ten minutes and show you the pool okay?”

*Karen and Cassie*

“It was a joke,” Yoshi smirks, “a double date sounds conventional but fine; although I feel like we should be doing something like kicking butt, and movie and dinner is just as good.”

Yoshi stands, “We need to do something,” he throws his arms around Cassie and hugs her, “well spending some quality time with my main girl,” he kisses her cheek.

*Ryan*

“But you severed him in half,” he replies in a cool tone.  He leans back in his chair, “So I can tell you don’t feel any remorse for taking his life; not that I would have held back, but for someone as young as you, you just seem pretty at peace with what occurred.  Kind of a novelty,” he says.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 30, 2004)

"S-sorry, I didn't mean to sound upset or s-something," Karen blushes, "Movie and dinner sounds great a-and with Kal th-there might be some buttkicking involved," she smirks, "He r-really seems to like doing that, b-but I've kinda had enough of buttkicking f-for now, first Red Witch then straight from her to that fight with Ch-Chimera," she sighs at the thought of that fight, _Not that I ever really like to kick butt, I guess it comes with these powers._

She slowly gets up and puts her hands in the pockets of her borrowed jeans, "I'll get Kal, I'm s-sure he knows w-what there's to do around here," with that she goes inside to find Kal, hoping that the fighting in the kitchen has cooled down a bit.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

"Well, the same thing happens when you get hit by a truck, right? It was one hit, and he was fully prepared for me coming. It's not like I stalked the battlefield, found some unconscious guy, and ripped him apart," Ryan says sarcastically, attempting to control his anger. _Just what was this guy insinuating?_

"And no, I don't regret my decision to hit that guy as hard as I could, because it was the right one. They had a bomb, and he had mind controlled someone who was very dangerous...even knowing I would kill him, I'd do it again. But I didn't try to do it, and there's no sense beating yourself up over things you can't change." _Yet you do it anyway,_ a voice inside Ryan informs him. _You continually beat yourself up over the young woman who was killed inside the nightclub. Killed because of what you did. That's why you don't feel remorse over Chimera..._

"I'm glad you find me amusing," Ryan replies cooly. "So do you actually believe what I said about the alternate dimension stuff or what? And what am I being charged with here?" _Let's get this over with and stop shooting the breeze._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well, the same thing happens when you get hit by a truck, right? It was one hit, and he was fully prepared for me coming. It's not like I stalked the battlefield, found some unconscious guy, and ripped him apart," Ryan says sarcastically, attempting to control his anger. _Just what was this guy insinuating?_




"Relax Ryan," he replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "And no, I don't regret my decision to hit that guy as hard as I could, because it was the right one. They had a bomb, and he had mind controlled someone who was very dangerous...even knowing I would kill him, I'd do it again. But I didn't try to do it, and there's no sense beating yourself up over things you can't change." _Yet you do it anyway,_ a voice inside Ryan informs him. _You continually beat yourself up over the young woman who was killed inside the nightclub. Killed because of what you did. That's why you don't feel remorse over Chimera..._




"Alright well if I was to try and take you into custody, would you let me?" he says casually.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm glad you find me amusing," Ryan replies cooly. "So do you actually believe what I said about the alternate dimension stuff or what? And what am I being charged with here?" _Let's get this over with and stop shooting the breeze._




"Sure, stranger things happen here, for m not to accept that," he replies, "but I am not trying to b condescending I just try and keep my mind open, Ryan."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 30, 2004)

"Well...I don't know. Do you have a need? To me, this seems to be a pretty clear-cut case of self-defense...well, defending a friend counts I suppose...and the whole nerve gas thing that could have wiped out the entire city..." Ryan shrugs. "Back home, at least, I don't think a jury would convict me of anything."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget smiles, “Of course we can get you some swim trunks,” she fumbles through some drawers an tosses Mark some swim trunks, “You can get changed in here, and I will get changed, and meet you back here in about ten minutes and show you the pool okay?”



_It wont take me ten- Oh, she means her._ "Uh, ok. I'll be here," Mark agrees. When Gadget leaves him alone, Mark looks skeptically at the floppy trunks for a few moments before donning them and leaving his clothes in a neat pile. _I miss Mudaba Adin._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2004)

When everyone storms out of the tower in diferent directions, Kelly doesn't know who to follow, and truth to tell, Ryan was not at the top of her list of friends at the moment, not after what he had done to Anika.  _Tommy is never like that with me, I wouldn't let him, Anika definitely deserves better then him,_ Kelly thinks to herself as she watches Nightchild to see what he makes of it.

"So, uh, what Movies are in theaters here?  My mom and I sometimes watched old movies together, it'd be nice to see them while they're just coming out though.  Are all 8 of the Harry potter movies out yet?  They were kinda cool, well the later ones were."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _It wont take me ten- Oh, she means her._ "Uh, ok. I'll be here," Mark agrees. When Gadget leaves him alone, Mark looks skeptically at the floppy trunks for a few moments before donning them and leaving his clothes in a neat pile. _I miss Mudaba Adin._




Gadget returns in a pink two piece bikini outfit with a white towel over her shoulder and a blue one for Mark.  She hands it to a Mark with a nervous smile, “Wow those look good on you, I mean the trunks, I mean… let’s swim,” she drags him towards the pool, it isn’t as big as what he has gotten used to, but it will suffice.

Gadget gazes at him with an impish smile and then dives into the water, and waits for him to join her.

*Ryan*

“Tell you what Ryan,” he takes the paperwork and slides it off the desk into the trash, and then looks back at Ryan.  He continues, “I am going to file this under unsolved, and you can walk out of here.  People for one are going to think you are Captain Cosmo, fell I would think you were him, and I am not about to lock you up for doing this city a service.  I suggest you lay low though, and try not to take the law into your own hands.  Now get out of here before I change my mind.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When everyone storms out of the tower in diferent directions, Kelly doesn't know who to follow, and truth to tell, Ryan was not at the top of her list of friends at the moment, not after what he had done to Anika.  _Tommy is never like that with me, I wouldn't let him, Anika definitely deserves better then him,_ Kelly thinks to herself as she watches Nightchild to see what he makes of it.
> 
> "So, uh, what Movies are in theaters here?  My mom and I sometimes watched old movies together, it'd be nice to see them while they're just coming out though.  Are all 8 of the Harry potter movies out yet?  They were kinda cool, well the later ones were."



 Nightchild raises a brow, “Uhh not really, I don’t know, I need to stay focused on making sure the city is safe.  But ask someone else,” he says casually as he walks away to go and handle whatever it is that Nightchild handles.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “But you must miss your home?  Your parents and friends?  Your world sounds like a much different place; I understand your statement in anger, but your home, you must miss it,” he says giving her a gentle squeeze.




Anika sighs.  "You sound like you'd rather I didn't stay," she says wistfully, but then turns towards him with a smirk to show she's only kidding.  She gently shoves him back to the wall and says slyly, "Now where were we before we were so rudely interrupted?"

She kisses him again before whispering in his ear, "You know, that pocket dimension of yours would be a nice place for some privacy..."  She looks back at him with an arched eyebrow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika sighs.  "You sound like you'd rather I didn't stay," she says wistfully, but then turns towards him with a smirk to show she's only kidding.  She gently shoves him back to the wall and says slyly, "Now where were we before we were so rudely interrupted?"




Gilden makes large eyes, surprised by Anika.  He blinks, “Wow… and you said Aris was acting strangely,” he jokes.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She kisses him again before whispering in his ear, "You know, that pocket dimension of yours would be a nice place for some privacy..."  She looks back at him with an arched eyebrow.




Gilden grins after the kiss, “Wow… you… wow… I don’t know I mean… what do we need… I mean your not implying… I mean… well of course I want to… I just don’t want you… I mean if you regret this later… I mean do you care about me like that?”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild raises a brow, “Uhh not really, I don’t know, I need to stay focused on making sure the city is safe. But ask someone else,” he says casually as he walks away to go and handle whatever it is that Nightchild handles.



"Party pooper," Kelly mutters frowning.  _If he wont show me around, then I might as well show myself  around, I do want to see what the music is like now, I mean, If I'm going to be here awhile, and all the others are like all couples, I might as well just go alone.  Who knows, I mean, everyone from our world always expects so much from me when I sing, there has to be an open mike night somewhere in the city, it would be fun to just sing just to sing to people without money involved, _the girl thinks to herself.

"Does anyone want to go out clubbing or anything?"  she enquires of all the couples around the tower.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden makes large eyes, surprised by Anika.  He blinks, “Wow… and you said Aris was acting strangely,” he jokes.




"Says the guy that met me yesterday," Anika replies playfully.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden grins after the kiss, “Wow… you… wow… I don’t know I mean… what do we need… I mean your not implying… I mean… well of course I want to… I just don’t want you… I mean if you regret this later… I mean do you care about me like that?”




Anika feels inwardly amused at the boy's reaction.  She smiles.  "Now why would I regret getting to know my best extradimensional friend a little better?"  Shrugging, she adds, "I only meant that we could be alone without another encounter like we had with Aris in the hall.  If you just want to lay in the grass and talk about your idea for this dimension machine, that's cool.  But I'm sure I could think of a few other things that might be a bit more fun."  She smirks and taps her chin with her finger, pretending to be thinking.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget returns in a pink two piece bikini outfit with a white towel over her shoulder and a blue one for Mark. She hands it to a Mark with a nervous smile, “Wow those look good on you, I mean the trunks, I mean… let’s swim,” she drags him towards the pool, it isn’t as big as what he has gotten used to, but it will suffice.



 Mark shrugs, "They're baggier than mine at home, but as long as they keep me covered." _Pool's small. But I've been in smaller._



> Gadget gazes at him with an impish smile and then dives into the water, and waits for him to join her.



 Mark wastes no time following.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Does anyone want to go out clubbing or anything?"  she enquires of all the couples around the tower.




Teen Justice looks at each other just as *Karen* walks in.  Kal turns to Karen, “Hey Karen you want to go out and see the city, if anything big happens; Nightchild I am sure will let us know.”

Danger Girl glances to Karen, “Hey count me in, today is too nice to spend indoors.”

Kiyana turns to James, “Can we go with them too James?”

*Mark*

Gadget swims along side Mark, though not as well, and spends more time admiring his form then actually swimming.  She pauses after her fifth lap, “Wow, you are such a good swimmer Mark, is this hat you do in your spare time back home?”

*Anika*

Gilden smiles, and opens the portal to his pocket dimension and follows Anika inside.  He pulls his hood back and takes Anika by the hand.  He smiles, “Best extra dimensional friend?  Thank you…”

The elfin teen closes his eyes; concentrating for a moment before he opens them.  He smiles, “There Gadget knows about my idea, and no I think there are better things we can be doing…”

“I would like to get know you better as well Anika; tell me about yourself… your world… your faith… whatever you are willing to share,” he says earnestly in his whisper-like voice.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden smiles, and opens the portal to his pocket dimension and follows Anika inside.  He pulls his hood back and takes Anika by the hand.  He smiles, “Best extra dimensional friend?  Thank you…”




Anika laughs.  "You're my only extradimensional friend..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The elfin teen closes his eyes; concentrating for a moment before he opens them.  He smiles, “There Gadget knows about my idea, and no I think there are better things we can be doing…”




Looking around at the beauty of the miniature world, Anika smiles.  "Mmm-hmm?" she says coyly.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I would like to get know you better as well Anika; tell me about yourself… your world… your faith… whatever you are willing to share,” he says earnestly in his whisper-like voice.




Anika blinks at the unexpected query.  She frowns a bit.  "Um, well, okay," she says slowly, adding with mock sternness, "but you gotta do the same..."

She sits down on the ground.  "Let's see...well, in case you haven't guessed already, I am Svidish," she says, thickening her accent for the last part with a grin.  "But I grew up in North America, my dad was a hockey player.  Well, North America and Germany.  Only a couple years in Germany actually, but they were...um...interesting," she says with a smirk.

"When I found out about my powers they sent me to learn about them in Spain, and then in Eritrea, where I joined with the others on a team called Legacy.  It's a UN-sponsored team.  The United Nations is a pretty powerful organization on my world.  That's the biggest difference I've seen between here and there.  Well, that and the technology level.  No offense, but you guys are a bit backwards.  I guess we do have ten years on you...

"Anyway, we were on, like, our first mission...well, I guess it would kinda be our second, actually.  But anyway, that's when those Eternals nabbed us and brought us here.  And you know the rest." she says, shrugging.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2004)

"Wait...what?" Ryan says, feigning confusion while trying to think. _This deal stinks. I wouldn't want to agree to this...I mean, it's easier, for sure, but it doesn't seem right. Great, now I sound like some kind of idealist._ Ryan looks up at the ceiling, indecision apparent on his face. _Well, for one thing, I don't think Mr. McCallister would approve of this, and it's his judgement that got me on Legacy. Screw it, I've done enough things that I regret today._

Ryan looks at him cooly now, eye to eye. "I'm sorry, sir," he says, as he reaches down to retrieve the paperwork. "But we both know that isn't why I came here today. I'm going to have to decline." Ryan sits straight up in his chair, swallowing nervously, a useless reaction.

"I could have used my powers, and those of my friends, to hide, most likely, until I could go home. But I don't want this case to be unsolved, to be known as a murderous vigilante who takes the law into his own hands, or to be considered a fugitive. I don't want any kind of private deals, so if you're going to arrest me, arrest me," Ryan says, a slight note of pride in his voice.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Teen Justice looks at each other just as *Karen* walks in.  Kal turns to Karen, “Hey Karen you want to go out and see the city, if anything big happens; Nightchild I am sure will let us know.”
> 
> Danger Girl glances to Karen, “Hey count me in, today is too nice to spend indoors.”
> 
> Kiyana turns to James, “Can we go with them too James?”




Karen looks a bit suprised when Kal beats her to her question and quietly wonders where the others have run off to, "You read m-my mind," she smiles at Kal, "Cassie and Yoshie w-want to come too, a-actually it was Yoshi who b-brought it up. I-I'm sure it'll be fun." _Wow, that's more people than I expected._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget swims along side Mark, though not as well, and spends more time admiring his form then actually swimming. She pauses after her fifth lap, “Wow, you are such a good swimmer Mark, is this hat you do in your spare time back home?”



"All the time," Mark answers quickly, not wanting to stop for long.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2004)

"Yoshi, behave." Cassie says with a wry smile as she looks to Karen. "I do think a nice look around town could be fun. Karen, why don't you come along. We can do a little shopping or just..what was it called. " she looks to Yoshi. "Window Shopping right?" she asks with a moments pause. "You know where we look at things we mgiht want but don't have funds for.. " she says in her usual curious/inquizative manner.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

James hangs out with Kiyana, watching TV and trying to get an idea about this world, flipping between news, drama, cartoons, anything and everything. After a while he turns to Kiyana "*What do you want to do babe? What to go out and adventure and explore? Not sure if we got the right kind of money here, but I want to check out a couple of ideas. If this world is like the comics or something, I bet they have places where they honor the heroes and stuff around here... might be cool to see that. Or we could go to the beach or something*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James hangs out with Kiyana, watching TV and trying to get an idea about this world, flipping between news, drama, cartoons, anything and everything. After a while he turns to Kiyana "*What do you want to do babe? What to go out and adventure and explore? Not sure if we got the right kind of money here, but I want to check out a couple of ideas. If this world is like the comics or something, I bet they have places where they honor the heroes and stuff around here... might be cool to see that. Or we could go to the beach or something*"




“That sounds wonderful,” Kiyana responds, “I would like that, maybe we can check out the park, I thought I saw a large statue there of someone wearing a cape, like in the comic.”

Danger Girl quips, “Yeah that is a tribute statue to the first Paragon, Olympic City Park is littered with those kinds of statues.  I could show you guys around, if you like?”

Kiyana glances to James, “That would be great!”

Velocity Girl smiles, “Well we can get you all some clothes to wear, and we can just have a semi-normal day downtown,”

Kal nods, “Sounds great to me,” he smiles to Karen.

Aris walks in, “Me too,” as everyone focuses on the blue skinned alien princess.

Kal smiles, “Aris where have you been, last we heard Ryan said you ran off somewhere.”

Aris looks away, “That prick… nothing… I don’t want to talk about it.  I needed some time alone.”

Kal furrows his brow.

*Cassie*

Karen goes back inside as Cassie finishes her statement.  Yoshi shrugs, “I think she wants to go, and is getting the others involved, it can be a big field trip,” he jokes, “so you sure everything is alright in that blonde head of yours?”

*Mark*

“All the time?” Gadget replies, “Wow that is so cool, you are in great shape, I mean, you can swim well.  So I am not surprised at all, so back home, do you have any other friends besides your Legacy teammates, I mean like; I am sorry if I am being nosy… just curious, I mean like a girlfriend or something?  I mean one of my best friends is one of my classmates from school, Julie, she is really nice.”

*Ryan*

“Your choice Ryan,” the cop replies.  Within fifteen minutes assuming that Ryan complies they arrest him and put him in a special containment cell.  The press quickly follows though they are denied direct access to Ryan, and the containment cell; the facility is abuzz with activity.

The walls of the containment cell are of blue semi-transparent energy.  On the opposite side of the blue energy wall he sees a man sitting on a cot.  He looks at Ryan, although his features are difficult to make out through the semi-transparent wall; he can tell that he large and obscenely muscular.  The man stands and walks towards the energy wall and taps it gently with his finger and growls, “So what do they have you in here for?”

*Anika*

“Thank you, Anika,” he replies with a smile.

He listens and then replies, “I wish I could see it; if only to understand you better.  But as promised, my own home world is gone, devoured by Terminus at the behest of the demon Omega.  My mother and father were High Magus Executors and lead much of the resistance to Omega, before it became obvious that defeat was inevitable.”

He closes his eyes, “My people, we believe in peace; through peace we find strength, through strength we master the Art.  The Art sustained our civilization, it was what defined us as a people… when the final hour of my world came, my mother and father said a soft prayer as we watched the destruction of our world.  But that prayer was a powerful spell and it hurled me from my world to here… I have their Hearthstone,” he pulls out a shining red crystal from out of his shirt.

“The stone is created through the Art and signifies love and family; its glow is eternal and is created from raw emotion.  This is fueled by my parents love for me, its glow a silent reminder of their sacrifice…” he smiles weakly, “and their love.”

Gilden smirks, “Perhaps I have said too much and ruined the moment.  I do like you Anika, and I would like to think that perhaps we understand each other…” he takes her hand, “even if I am your only extra-dimensional friend.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2004)

"I think so, besides for the usual 'did I say the wrong thing' feeling." Cassie says as she leans back to savor the morning air. "Karen is a nice girl, too bad she's gotten those silly thoughts about her appearence. I mean, she and Kelly and Kiriyana are about the closest thing I've got to friends, and they are all good people."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “That sounds wonderful,” Kiyana responds, “I would like that, maybe we can check out the park, I thought I saw a large statue there of someone wearing a cape, like in the comic.”
> 
> Danger Girl quips, “Yeah that is a tribute statue to the first Paragon, Olympic City Park is littered with those kinds of statues.  I could show you guys around, if you like?”
> 
> ...




Karen returns Kal's smile, _I hope Cassie and Yoshi don't mind that they all tag along._  "Ooh, I'd love some c-clothes of my own. Not th-that these are b-bad, just a little too big," she smirks as she pulls up her pants, "A-and I really like th-this fashion."

She smirks at Aris' reaction, but doesn't say a thing.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2004)

"Wow..."  Anika appears moved by Gilden's story, but when he's done she shakes out of her reverie with a grin.  "Hey, you trying to make me cry again, or what?"

Her smile brightens as he takes her hand.  "The extra-dimensional thing, that was just a joke, 'kay?  Besides, I'm the extra-dimensional one around here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Wow..."  Anika appears moved by Gilden's story, but when he's done she shakes out of her reverie with a grin.  "Hey, you trying to make me cry again, or what?"




Gilden smiles, "Not at all, I would not want that, not now, or ever, my friend."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Her smile brightens as he takes her hand.  "The extra-dimensional thing, that was just a joke, 'kay?  Besides, I'm the extra-dimensional one around here."




"We both are, but for now let us just be... friends," he smiles and gives her a kiss, "or more."  He pulls her close, “I just don’t want, I like everything that is happening, I just don’t to think I am what the others refer to as the “rebound guy”, an awkward term, but I think I understand what they mean by that.”

*Back in the Kitchen*

Kal grins, “Yeah those look nice,” he stands and wraps his arms around Karen from behind, “and they feel great.”

Danger Girl rolls her eyes, “Get a room, you two.”

Velocity Girl, “I think Cantrip is busy he isn’t answering his communicator.”

Aris raises a brow, “No doubt, his tongue is probably halfway down Anika’s throat…”

Everyone just turns to Aris with a shocked expression on their collective faces.

*Cassie*

Yoshi kisses her neck, “You are better at communicating then you give yourself credit for babe.  You are one smart cookie, smarter then me probably and I am not afraid to admit it, but I make up for brains by being dead sexy!”

“So I was thinking… after I start my rap career, and get things under control with Legacy we could take a trip to the States and visit Atlanta or something, I mean if you wanted to.  I mean you know, it could be fun,” he smiles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2004)

Ryan first tests the cell, seeing if it neutralized his powers, first by attempting to fly, then attempting to transmute a small portion of the wall to water, and finally creating a force field. _I guess I made a mistake, figuring that the laws work the same here as back home. Maybe the presence of the Teen Justice Squad changes things, I guess. Or it's because I'm an Elite; I bet if I would have just shot the nerve-gassing terrorist no one would have batted an eye. Meanwhile, everyone else is probably doing fun stuff...or they're off doing something exciting without me._

_Damn it, Anika. I should have taken the deal, but no...I wanted vindication. I wanted to prove Nightchild, Dangerous Girl, and even all my own friends that I was in the right. I wanted to prove to *you*, most of all, that what I did was the right thing._

"Murder. Manslaughter. I don't know. I stopped some terrorists from nerve-gassing the city and some people are upset that I killed a guy doing so. You?" Ryan asks, scarcely believing he was bandying words with some criminal, likely one of the people they had arrested yesterday.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Murder. Manslaughter. I don't know. I stopped some terrorists from nerve-gassing the city and some people are upset that I killed a guy doing so. You?" Ryan asks, scarcely believing he was bandying words with some criminal, likely one of the people they had arrested yesterday.




_The area inside the cell seems to dampen his powers to almost nothing… his powers are all at PL 1_

“Oh yeah,” the brute replies, “You killed Chimera, I can’t believe a punk kid like you pulled that off.  So how did it feel,” he slams a fist into the energy wall with little effect, “feel good?  You know, we could use someone like you in the Bestiary… so why you fighting for them Teen Justice punks?  It isn’t like the authorities give a damn if you do the right thing… they still haul your ass into the slammer.  Funny huh kid?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2004)

"I assume you must be Manticore, the guy who got beaten down by Cassie. You can't be very tough outside of your little suit. Or Behemoth, who was a wimp to begin with. "

"I didn't feel anything," Ryan says quietly, mostly to himself.

"As far as joining your little club...I don't think so. I'd probably have to change my name to something stupid, like Titan, and then wear some god-awful fashion statement that screams loser. Plus, I don't think I could stand the embarassment of being beaten down by the same punk kids you mock...cause I mean, if they're punks, what does that make you?"

"And pal, there's not a thing you could offer me to make me join up with you. I mean, back home, I'm famous and have a salary of a couple million dollars for my first year. And that doesn't even include the advertisements, licensing, merchandising, etc. And I get cool sunglasses." _Someone like you wouldn't understand, of course, why I turned myself in. Or would he? I did it so maybe my friends would like me again. There's hardly anything noble about that._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2004)

"No way, Anika wouldn't do anything like that.  She loves Ryan, not sure why, but she does, and she isn't like that."  Kelly says, trying to defend her friend, her face reddening.

"Why don't we all just head out now, you guys can give us all a tour and then we can do a picnic or whatever."  Kelly says, trying to change the subject from Anika and what she may, or may not be doing with that jerk Cantrip.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “All the time?” Gadget replies, “Wow that is so cool, you are in great shape, I mean, you can swim well. So I am not surprised at all, so back home, do you have any other friends besides your Legacy teammates, I mean like; I am sorry if I am being nosy… just curious, I mean like a girlfriend or something? I mean one of my best friends is one of my classmates from school, Julie, she is really nice.”



"I don't have a girlfriend," Mark tells Gadget. _Why does every girl always want to know that? "I have a couple of friends outside of Legacy, but I don't see them much."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I assume you must be Manticore, the guy who got beaten down by Cassie. You can't be very tough outside of your little suit. Or Behemoth, who was a wimp to begin with. "




Behemoth growls, "Everyone gets lucky now and then."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I didn't feel anything," Ryan says quietly, mostly to himself.




"Sure you didn't," he mocks.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "As far as joining your little club...I don't think so. I'd probably have to change my name to something stupid, like Titan, and then wear some god-awful fashion statement that screams loser. Plus, I don't think I could stand the embarassment of being beaten down by the same punk kids you mock...cause I mean, if they're punks, what does that make you?"




Behemoth grumbles at that.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "And pal, there's not a thing you could offer me to make me join up with you. I mean, back home, I'm famous and have a salary of a couple million dollars for my first year. And that doesn't even include the advertisements, licensing, merchandising, etc. And I get cool sunglasses." _Someone like you wouldn't understand, of course, why I turned myself in. Or would he? I did it so maybe my friends would like me again. There's hardly anything noble about that._




The brute slumps down his back to the wall, "You know what just laugh it up kid, just because life gave you a sweet deal does not mean that everyone is so blessed.  Do you think I like being a huge purple brute with no other purpose then breaking things?  I wasn’t always this way, but it is a long story and you don’t have time to hear an old war vet grumble about the old times… since you are some big shot hero… oh wait, for all your money, fame, and endorsements you are locked up to… damn.  Guess that silver spoon finally fell out huh?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No way, Anika wouldn't do anything like that.  She loves Ryan, not sure why, but she does, and she isn't like that."  Kelly says, trying to defend her friend, her face reddening.




Aris scowls, "So you saying I am lying they were just making out in the hall a second ago... probably went to Cantrip's little hidey hole for some privacy... but whatever.  Everyone seems to think I am a liar, so who cares."

Kiyana gasps, "Oh my gosh... poor Ryan."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Why don't we all just head out now, you guys can give us all a tour and then we can do a picnic or whatever."  Kelly says, trying to change the subject from Anika and what she may, or may not be doing with that jerk Cantrip.




Velocity Girl answers tentatively, "Sure..."

*Mark*

“What!” she sounds surprised, “You don’t have a girlfriend?  Oh my… I mean, just curious, I mean, you seem like a really nice, handsome… hot… I mean you just seem really cool.  Hard to believe you don’t have someone special already.  I don’t either… I mean a boyfriend, not a girlfriend; I like boys not girls… I mean not that there is anything wrong with that… oh geeze…”

Gadget sighs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cassie*

"Behave.." Cassie says with a smile, though she doesn't move from his arms. "You might be a good rapper, but you're doing a good job where you are.. and just because I have issues with the way the UN is treating elites, doesn't mean you should give that up." leans into his arms a bit. "Still, I think I'd like to go back and learn more of my homeland.. see what the United States is really like. Besides from you, what do I have for me back at the school? I wasn't even good enough to make the team."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> "Behave.." Cassie says with a smile, though she doesn't move from his arms. "You might be a good rapper, but you're doing a good job where you are.. and just because I have issues with the way the UN is treating elites, doesn't mean you should give that up." leans into his arms a bit. "Still, I think I'd like to go back and learn more of my homeland.. see what the United States is really like. Besides from you, what do I have for me back at the school? I wasn't even good enough to make the team."




“What I am not enough for yah?  You need more then that?  I mean the Institute is more then just the team, it is place we can explore our abilities without hurting anyone.  Besides the team can always use more members and I know everyone will vouch that you are a certifiable badass; so if you want in… I can pull strings.  I could use someone on the team I actually get along with besides Mark; who is cool even if he is a little… weird,” he says with a waver in his voice.

Yoshi squeezes her, “So how about tonight we hook up and have some fun when the lights go out,” he says with a soft whisper, nuzzling her neck.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back in the Kitchen*
> 
> Kal grins, “Yeah those look nice,” he stands and wraps his arms around Karen from behind, “and they feel great.”
> 
> ...




"Th-they do," Karen agrees as she leans back against Kal with a smile, impulsively sticking her tongue out at Danger Girl and immediately blushing at her own reaction, _Cassie is right, I shouldn't worry so much, Kal is the best there is and what other girl can say she's dating a god,_ she thinks with a grin.

At Aris' comment she manages a very good immitation of everyone else.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris scowls, "So you saying I am lying they were just making out in the hall a second ago... probably went to Cantrip's little hidey hole for some privacy... but whatever.  Everyone seems to think I am a liar, so who cares."
> 
> Kiyana gasps, "Oh my gosh... poor Ryan."




"I d-don't think Anika will be over Ryan th-that fast either," she says not looking very convinced of it either way, _But if it's true, I don't think I want to be around when Ryan finds out._

"Su-sure, I'm ready," she says turning her head to smile at Kal.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 2, 2004)

*James aka Traveller*

*Back in the Kitchen*

James looks a bit uncomfortable but says "*Ah, yea... well I don't think anyone is calling you are lier or anything there Aris... it is just we have know Anika and Ryan for a bit longer then you all and have a hard time believing something like that. But anyway not any of our business. So Kal you think you got any cloths that might fit me? Maybe so I don't look like a scifi goof. This park sounds nice, and a picnic would be nice and relaxing if you ask me... something without death gases, or bombs or stuff like that*"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What!” she sounds surprised, “You don’t have a girlfriend? Oh my… I mean, just curious, I mean, you seem like a really nice, handsome… hot… I mean you just seem really cool. Hard to believe you don’t have someone special already. I don’t either… I mean a boyfriend, not a girlfriend; I like boys not girls… I mean not that there is anything wrong with that… oh geeze…”



 Mark sighs and stops swimming for a bit, "I don't mean to be rude or anything, but I'm not really looking. I'm not really into starting anything romantic with girls right now. I know plenty and they're all nice people and I don't mind spending time with them. But I'm looking for friends, not girlfriends. I'm sorry if you came out here hoping for more."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Back in the Kitchen*
> 
> James looks a bit uncomfortable but says "*Ah, yea... well I don't think anyone is calling you are lier or anything there Aris... it is just we have know Anika and Ryan for a bit longer then you all and have a hard time believing something like that. But anyway not any of our business. So Kal you think you got any cloths that might fit me? Maybe so I don't look like a scifi goof. This park sounds nice, and a picnic would be nice and relaxing if you ask me... something without death gases, or bombs or stuff like that*"




Kal nods and the teens of Teen Justice spend the next few minutes getting clothes for the members of Legacy and company.  Aris ignores the rest and gets changed into an outfit that is just on the side modest side of extremely daring.  A short black skirt with thigh high black boots and a tight mini t-shirt that reads, “Caught you looking.”

Kal is dressed in loose jeans with tennis shoes New York Yankees baseball cap and white and blue shirt over his muscled frame.  Velocity Girl is wearing tight hip hugger pants with her mid drift showing, and a FUBU T-shirt.  Yoshi is able to get an urban look going on with his signature red bandana on his head, blonde hair, and baggy jeans and clothes.  Kiyana goes for a more conservative look with just jeans and a shirt, nothing too sexy, but she still looks very attractive nonetheless.

The teens set out for the park to enjoy the sunny afternoon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark sighs and stops swimming for a bit, "I don't mean to be rude or anything, but I'm not really looking. I'm not really into starting anything romantic with girls right now. I know plenty and they're all nice people and I don't mind spending time with them. But I'm looking for friends, not girlfriends. I'm sorry if you came out here hoping for more."



 “Uh… I mean, I was… I just… no… I am sorry,” she gets out of the pool, “I upset you I guess.  I am sorry I didn’t… I always do that.  I apologize, there is no way a guy like you would be into a girl like me… I just wanted to swim and talk… I mean… I am sorry, here I got to go, and get some work down, have a good swim Mark,” she walks away drying herself with little to no bounce in her step.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2004)

With the help of Velocity girl, Kelly manages something similair to Aris's outfit but with a little more left to the imagination.  A tight pink shirt that shows off her toned tummy, and a black skirt with some knee high boots.  The popstar smiles at Aris, trying to be friendly, she hadn't meant that the other girl was a liar, just that maybe she had seen it wrong.

"I'm sorry that it sounded like I was calling you a Liar Aris.  Thats a really cool outfit, it looks really good on you.  I wish I could get away with wearing stuff like that sometimes, but I think my Record Label would kill me, if not my parents.  They keep saying I'm too young, and that its not my image."  Kelly explains to Aris as diplomatically (+10) as possible, trying to make friends with the other girl.  Originally they had been friendly, well, at least she thought they had, but that was back when Neuro was around.  She hoped that if anyone in this new world could understand her that it would be Aris, they were kind of alike afterall.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry that it sounded like I was calling you a Liar Aris.  Thats a really cool outfit, it looks really good on you.  I wish I could get away with wearing stuff like that sometimes, but I think my Record Label would kill me, if not my parents.  They keep saying I'm too young, and that its not my image."  Kelly explains to Aris as diplomatically (+10) as possible, trying to make friends with the other girl.  Originally they had been friendly, well, at least she thought they had, but that was back when Neuro was around.  She hoped that if anyone in this new world could understand her that it would be Aris, they were kind of alike afterall.




Aris rolls her eyes, “Save it, I don’t care, alright.  You think I am wrong, I know what I saw, and I am not an idiot.  Believe what you want, I got better things to do then sit here and make buddy, buddy with you,” she walks off following the rest of the teens.

_Diplomacy isn't going to help here too much._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden smiles, "Not at all, I would not want that, not now, or ever, my friend."
> 
> "We both are, but for now let us just be... friends," he smiles and gives her a kiss, "or more."  He pulls her close, “I just don’t want, I like everything that is happening, I just don’t to think I am what the others refer to as the “rebound guy”, an awkward term, but I think I understand what they mean by that.”




"Oh, you mean, Ryan," Anika says a bit defensively, averting her eyes.  "Hey, I don't know what Ryan and I had.  I do know that when I kissed him, he kinda looked at me like I had two heads."

She puts her head on his shoulder.  "What he said to me, hurt, but we were both angry, I guess.  I still have feelings for him, but we're probably better off just being friends, maybe that was his intention all along.

"Like I said, you seem to understand me, and I don't think I'm an easy person to understand.  I feel so at ease when I'm with you."  She looks up at him and smiles.  "Trust me, you're not just some rebound guy."

She picks her head up, and that eyebrow is arched again.  "So when you say 'more', how much more are we talking about?" she says with an impish grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, you mean, Ryan," Anika says a bit defensively, averting her eyes.  "Hey, I don't know what Ryan and I had.  I do know that when I kissed him, he kinda looked at me like I had two heads."
> 
> She puts her head on his shoulder.  "What he said to me, hurt, but we were both angry, I guess.  I still have feelings for him, but we're probably better off just being friends, maybe that was his intention all along.





"There was much negative energy in the air, but very little understanding..." Gilden sighs.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Like I said, you seem to understand me, and I don't think I'm an easy person to understand.  I feel so at ease when I'm with you."






			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks up at him and smiles.  "Trust me, you're not just some rebound guy."




The elfin hero smiles, "Then that puts my heart at ease."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She picks her head up, and that eyebrow is arched again.  "So when you say 'more', how much more are we talking about?" she says with an impish grin.




He lays her back on the grass and kisses her, “More… as in that we have a connection,” he pauses, “the others are leaving the tower to go downtown, so I guess we have tons of privacy now,” he lays down next to her.

“So what do people from your world normally do in a situation like this?” he smiles genuinely.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2004)

Kelly groans as Aris walks away, that wasn't what she wanted at all, she had really meant what she said about the clothes.  This wasn't right, she was trying to be nice to Aris and it wasn't working, not at all.  She was used to her charms doing what she wanted, and now that they weren't she didn't know what to do, just ignore Aris she suppoused , otherwise the Alien girl would just get angrier.

Not knowing how to get on Aris's goodside, she simply follows after the others to the park, hoping there'll be a lot of people there, she liked singing, especially for an audience, too bad Nightchild wouldn't be there, he was always so serious, and she wanted to thank him for letting her stay over, that really was a lot of fun, and his grandmom was really nice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2004)

Ryan rolls his eyes. "Yeah, I'm full of sympathy for someone who's willing to kill an entire city, just so that more people can be killed. No one forced you to do that; if you don't like the way your life is going, it's never too late to turn around and walk down a different path." _I hate these whiny losers. 'It's not my fault, boo hoo.' Pathetic._

"Well, it's not like I want to be here, but I freely chose to turn myself in to the police, and rejected a deal where I walk away. I wanted vindication." _Silver spoon? That's a laugh. Ever since I got these powers I've been ostracized, rejected, and discarded. Then I had to fend off kidnapping attempts. And I've also managed to piss off the one person at the Institute I care for the most. Money is nothing, compared to that. Hell, it's never been my goal. If I wanted to, I could just sit around making gold and platinum, or healing people at some ER. This silver spoon is like a piece of shrapnel that sticks in your eye._

"So, like, in this world do we get phone calls or what? 'Cause I mean, in mine we did."

_Did they read Ryan his rights? What is his crime?_


----------



## Samnell (Sep 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Uh… I mean, I was… I just… no… I am sorry,” she gets out of the pool, “I upset you I guess. I am sorry I didn’t… I always do that. I apologize, there is no way a guy like you would be into a girl like me… I just wanted to swim and talk… I mean… I am sorry, here I got to go, and get some work down, have a good swim Mark,” she walks away drying herself with little to no bounce in her step.



"Hey! Wait, I-" Mark calls after Gadget as she flees. He heaves himself out of the pool and speeds up behind her. 

"Gadget, I'm sorry. That didn't come out like I meant it to. I guess I was just on guard because Danger Girl came on pretty strong last night. There's nothing wrong with you. From all I've seen you're a nice person. I'm just not in the romance market right now and when you started asking abou girlfriends I kind of freaked."

OOC: He's not totally heartless...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes. "Yeah, I'm full of sympathy for someone who's willing to kill an entire city, just so that more people can be killed. No one forced you to do that; if you don't like the way your life is going, it's never too late to turn around and walk down a different path." _I hate these whiny losers. 'It's not my fault, boo hoo.' Pathetic._
> 
> "Well, it's not like I want to be here, but I freely chose to turn myself in to the police, and rejected a deal where I walk away. I wanted vindication." _Silver spoon? That's a laugh. Ever since I got these powers I've been ostracized, rejected, and discarded. Then I had to fend off kidnapping attempts. And I've also managed to piss off the one person at the Institute I care for the most. Money is nothing, compared to that. Hell, it's never been my goal. If I wanted to, I could just sit around making gold and platinum, or healing people at some ER. This silver spoon is like a piece of shrapnel that sticks in your eye._
> 
> ...




_Yes he was, and he was charged with Manslaughter_

Behemoth grumbles, “Whatever, see you in Alcatraz…”

”How quaint, you murdered someone, and then turned yourself in, I mean you saved the whole city because Chimera was obviously about to detonate the bomb… or maybe Behemoth was already beat down.  I mean it really seemed like Velocity Girl, Gadget, and James had a handle on things, wait should I call him Traveller?” the voice is familiar, Ryan turns and sees Chaos sitting on his cot with a coy smile.

“Perhaps I should start calling you Comet… what a stupid name.  But an apt one… it is ironic don’t you think?  Oh wait, what am I saying, you are supposed to be wallowing in your own self-misery… about your precious Anika.  Girl sure does get around too, funny thing about losing your faith and then having your boyfriend just blow up on you… it makes you reevaluate what and who is important.  Oh by the way, there is a reason you are here… I need you to destroy Overseer,” Chaos clucks folding his arms across his chest.

*Mark*

“I am sorry about that, you are cute and I couldn’t help myself, I apologize Mark,” Gadget says bowing her head.

Nightchild steps out of the shadows, sneaking up on Gadget and Mark, “Mark we have a problem… its Ryan.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2004)

"Can we please stop saying I murdered someone? I mean, look the word up in the dictionary for crying out loud. And I don't recall you being there, little punk, so I guess you really can't make any judgements, can you?" Ryan says, his annoyance growing with the Eternal.

"Yeah, I think the name sucks too, which is why I go by Ryan. And I'm hardly wallowing in my own self-pity; I'm just bored. So you need me to destroy Overseer. Great. Wow. Brilliant. You going to tell me more, or what? Like how?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "There was much negative energy in the air, but very little understanding..." Gilden sighs.




"Well, that's the first time we had...um, negative energy between us, but the misunderstanding thing isn't new...to the point of getting old.  I mean, I swear he still probably thinks this is about him killing that guy yesterday.  It was an accident!  Yeah, it was disgusting and horrible and abuse of his power, but it still just an accident that happened while he was trying to save the city.  He told me about the men he killed back home and I didn't get mad at him then."  Anika, starting to grow angry, stops and lets out a sigh.  "Sorry, I didn't mean to ramble on about this."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He lays her back on the grass and kisses her, “More… as in that we have a connection,” he pauses, “the others are leaving the tower to go downtown, so I guess we have tons of privacy now,” he lays down next to her.
> 
> “So what do people from your world normally do in a situation like this?” he smiles genuinely.




Anika laughs.  "Our worlds aren't _that_ much different," she says, kissing him once more before standing up.  She removes her boots and starts undoing her uniform's belt.  "This uniform's a little tight.  I might need a little help..."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The teens set out for the park to enjoy the sunny afternoon.




Karen enjoys the walk through the city, occasionaly asking Kal a question about some building or something else that catches her interest, yet she seems a bit uncomfortable being around so many people, feeling as if everyone is staring at her, but having Kal by her side makes her feel a bit more at ease.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What I am not enough for yah? You need more then that? I mean the Institute is more then just the team, it is place we can explore our abilities without hurting anyone. Besides the team can always use more members and I know everyone will vouch that you are a certifiable badass; so if you want in… I can pull strings. I could use someone on the team I actually get along with besides Mark; who is cool even if he is a little… weird,” he says with a waver in his voice.
> 
> Yoshi squeezes her, “So how about tonight we hook up and have some fun when the lights go out,” he says with a soft whisper, nuzzling her neck.



"Behave," Cassie growls with a smile as she leans into his arms. "and you don't have to speak up for me, I think it wouldn't be a good fit having me on the team anyway. My outlook upsets most, look at how Ryan reacts to him, and I just want to show him that he's not universally despised or hated. He's got a good heart Yoshi, just have to look a bit harder.. just like with you." she adds with a light poke in his ribs. "I mean, everyone says you're abrasive and stand offish and all that, but you try with me.. is it really that hard for all of us to truly get along if we try?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Behave," Cassie growls with a smile as she leans into his arms. "and you don't have to speak up for me, I think it wouldn't be a good fit having me on the team anyway. My outlook upsets most, look at how Ryan reacts to him, and I just want to show him that he's not universally despised or hated. He's got a good heart Yoshi, just have to look a bit harder.. just like with you." she adds with a light poke in his ribs. "I mean, everyone says you're abrasive and stand offish and all that, but you try with me.. is it really that hard for all of us to truly get along if we try?"




“You don’t want to know what I think honestly about Ryan, he is a jerk, an ass, and worse, and the only reason I even stood up for him is because we happen to b on the same team.  If he was on fire, I wouldn’t piss on him to put it out babe,” Yoshi replies.

“I know the feeling is mutual so I don’t fret about, you need to just realize on thing about him.  Ryan cares about one thing, himself, and the way he reacts to you is another reason why I don’t like him.  So just don’t bring him up, it pisses me off, what is your fixation with him anyway?” Yoshi finishes.

*Olympic City Memorial Park*

The teens of Legacy and Teen Justice enter the grand park filled with natural trees, pathways, hills, grassy knolls and the like.  They enter through a large gate flanked on both sides by two heroes, the plaque on one reads, Lady Victory.  She is a statuesque woman towering some thirty feet in height and wears a patriotic outfit with a small cape over one shoulder.  Across from her is the muscular hero Black Atlas, an African American hero with the world on his shoulders.

Danger Girl speaks to Kelly, “Hey nice try with Aris, just let her be for now, she gets pissed easy, and when she does, there is nothing that will abate that anger.  By the way, I get the feeling you were put off earlier by my comments you need thicker skin, so why don’t we start over.  Call me Aya,” she finishes with an honest smile.

Kiyana takes James by the hand, “Oh wow, I wonder if we will have statues of us one day?”

Kal carries Karen piggyback style with little or no effort, as he looks at the heroes. He glances over his shoulder to Karen, “Both of these heroes died during the Terminus Invasion of Freedom City, they went to help in the battle, they were awesome.”

Velocity Girl follows as she chatters on her cell phone.

*Anika*

Gilden stands and helps Anika out of her constructing uniform, with a nervous grin, but he relaxes as nature takes course and the two young teens give into their emotions and hormones and everything else raging inside them…

_Sometime later…_

Anika is disturbed from her revelry by Gilden’s pet as it nuzzles her back.  It tugs on her hair playfully with its teeth, and then yelps in a high pitched tone for attention from the young elite.

Gilden rests next to her, his eyes closed staying close to her, his cloak providing both of them  modicum of modesty in the pocket dimension…

*Ryan*

“I can make judgments Ryan, just because you see time and events in a linear manner does not mean elevated beings like myself have to rely on such faulty views of reality.  Besides, your very presence is setting into motion a series of vents that are quite pleasing to my sensibilities.  Killing Chimera was just the icing on the cake, and I sure love cake…” a plate of cake appears in his hands and a plate in front of Ryan.

Chaos grins, “Oh you don’t eat anymore, a pity this is some sweet cake, mmmmm.  So you want to know how to defeat Overseer, well one you need to be out there and not in here, but I will leave that up to Nightchild.  You and Overseer, are cut from the same cloth Ryan… I mean think about it, why would you, an insignificant whiny angry youth be important to an Eternal in exile? Muddle over that little kernel of knowledge, once you understand then I can clue you into how to defeat Overseer and why you are the only one that can do it,” he munches on his cake as he lets Ryan savor his words.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Olympic City Memorial Park*
> 
> The teens of Legacy and Teen Justice enter the grand park filled with natural trees, pathways, hills, grassy knolls and the like.  They enter through a large gate flanked on both sides by two heroes, the plaque on one reads, Lady Victory.  She is a statuesque woman towering some thirty feet in height and wears a patriotic outfit with a small cape over one shoulder.  Across from her is the muscular hero Black Atlas, an African American hero with the world on his shoulders.
> 
> ...




James smiles at Kiyana and says "*Hey who knows, anything could happen. If we are stuck here, that could happen, but if we ever get back home, I'm not so sure. I mean here, they treat heroes, well like heroes. Back home its like we are part movie stars, part security force... not really 'heroes' at least not like the comics... of course here they seem to do this for free, so there is that down side*" to which James smiles shyly and winks are her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James smiles at Kiyana and says "*Hey who knows, anything could happen. If we are stuck here, that could happen, but if we ever get back home, I'm not so sure. I mean here, they treat heroes, well like heroes. Back home its like we are part movie stars, part security force... not really 'heroes' at least not like the comics... of course here they seem to do this for free, so there is that down side*" to which James smiles shyly and winks are her.




Kiyana thinks about what he says, “Yeah I think I like getting paid, I mean it is the right thing to do for sure, but it is really dangerous, we deserve something for our efforts, right?  But I guess you are right, we wouldn’t get statues… oh well… they still look nice.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2004)

"Yeah, right. If you really did comprehend everything that you said, then you wouldn't have used the word murder, would you?" Ryan asks cautiously.

"So you want to play some kind of guessing game or what? Okay, maybe I'm important to Overseer because...I don't know. Because I have a lot of potential? No...I doubt it. I could be dimensionally displaced, I guess, and act like some kind of homing beacon for his takeover...you know, like connect the two dimensions or something. And everyone is always going on about how I look like Captain Cosmo, so I figure there's some connection there. We both know I'm never going to get it, why don't you just tell me," Ryan says in exasperation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, right. If you really did comprehend everything that you said, then you wouldn't have used the word murder, would you?" Ryan asks cautiously.




“Oh please… it is a word… the action is all that is important.  Your pitiful understanding of reality limits your scope therefore you try justify yourself by arguing over the meaning of a word.  It is a word, Ryan… get over it,” Chaos replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So you want to play some kind of guessing game or what? Okay, maybe I'm important to Overseer because...I don't know. Because I have a lot of potential? No...I doubt it. I could be dimensionally displaced, I guess, and act like some kind of homing beacon for his takeover...you know, like connect the two dimensions or something. And everyone is always going on about how I look like Captain Cosmo, so I figure there's some connection there. We both know I'm never going to get it, why don't you just tell me," Ryan says in exasperation.




“You are incredibly stupid at times… but you are right you and Captain Cosmo are connected, and yes, in a manner of speaking you are displaced.  You are Captain Cosmo, Ryan.  Well the power within you came from Captain Cosmo… which came from Overseer when he was stripped of his rank of Eternal… put two and three together and that makes you…” Chaos trails off enjoying the little game.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2004)

Anika smiles at Aliya, giving her a 'shhh' as she scratches her behind her ear.  She picks the chorlop up and places it between her and Gilden's shoulders.  She lays on her side, continuing to pet the animal as she stares at Gilden, compemplating her future...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika smiles at Aliya, giving her a 'shhh' as she scratches her behind her ear.  She picks the chorlop up and places it between her and Gilden's shoulders.  She lays on her side, continuing to pet the animal as she stares at Gilden, compemplating her future...



 Gilden speaks, his eyes still closed, “So what are you thinking?” he finally opens them as Aliya purrs from Anika’s attention.  Gilden smiles, “I am curious.”  The chorlop struts back and forth between the two before it nuzzles Anika again and begs for more attention, giving her the sad eye begging look.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2004)

> Danger Girl speaks to Kelly, “Hey nice try with Aris, just let her be for now, she gets pissed easy, and when she does, there is nothing that will abate that anger. By the way, I get the feeling you were put off earlier by my comments you need thicker skin, so why don’t we start over. Call me Aya,” she finishes with an honest smile.



"I was just trying to be nice to her, she is sorta like me, at least from what she told me about her family and everything.  We have sorta both been the bad guy at one time or another, we both grew up super rich with really important families.  I just figured it would be nice for us to get along." Kelly says with a sigh, floating indian style, but low enough to the ground to not give anyone a peak at her panties.

"Uhh.. yea, about that, its all in the past.  Hi Aya, I'm Kelly, pleased to meet you." the popstar says grinning.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden speaks, his eyes still closed, “So what are you thinking?” he finally opens them as Aliya purrs from Anika’s attention.  Gilden smiles, “I am curious.”  The chorlop struts back and forth between the two before it nuzzles Anika again and begs for more attention, giving her the sad eye begging look.




"I swear, this is the cutest thing I've ever seen," Anika says, scratching Aliya under the chin.  Her demeanor seems much softer than eariler in the morning.

She looks back up at Gilden and traces her finger over his ear.  "I'm thinking about what you said.  I am going to miss my family and friends.  A lot.  But I've decided that I belong here with you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I swear, this is the cutest thing I've ever seen," Anika says, scratching Aliya under the chin.  Her demeanor seems much softer than eariler in the morning.




Gilden laughs, "She is cute only when she wants something," he whispers.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks back up at Gilden and traces her finger over his ear.  "I'm thinking about what you said.  I am going to miss my family and friends.  A lot.  But I've decided that I belong here with you."




Gilden smiles weakly, “You honor me too much,” he blushes, “I believe though that when the time comes; when you must choose to stay or go, ten I will go with you.  I have nothing keeping me here, but Teen Justice.  I have no world; I have little but Aliya, this Hearthstone, and your friendship.”

He takes her hand, “Let me make the sacrifice, Anika.”

*Back in the Park*

Aya shrugs, “Works for me, just relax; Aris hates to be catered to when she is angry, and hates female competition.  Especially with Kal all over Karen and I guess her missed opportunity with Ryan…”

The redhead puts on some shades and turns her head to the sound of music, reggae music filtering throughout the park.  Aya grins, “Ja man time for some dancing!” she tries in a mocking Rastafarian accent.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh please… it is a word… the action is all that is important.  Your pitiful understanding of reality limits your scope therefore you try justify yourself by arguing over the meaning of a word.  It is a word, Ryan… get over it,” Chaos replies.




"Hey, you just misused a word. No reason to get all uppity and defensive about it," Ryan says with a smirk. 





			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You are incredibly stupid at times… but you are right you and Captain Cosmo are connected, and yes, in a manner of speaking you are displaced.  You are Captain Cosmo, Ryan.  Well the power within you came from Captain Cosmo… which came from Overseer when he was stripped of his rank of Eternal… put two and three together and that makes you…” Chaos trails off enjoying the little game.




"My sister's the smart one in the family," he explains. "Five?" he replies jokingly to Chaos's question. "So that makes me the key to Overseer regaining all of his power, because I have Cosmo's power that was stolen from Overseer to begin with, correct?" Ryan asks hopefully. 

"But then how did this Captain Cosmic get all of Overseer's power to begin with, how did Overseer lose it, and how the heck did it come to me? I mean, I'm an Elite, so my powers come from that comet, right? Are you saying that Mark and everyone get their powers from Overseer too?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "My sister's the smart one in the family," he explains. "Five?" he replies jokingly to Chaos's question. "So that makes me the key to Overseer regaining all of his power, because I have Cosmo's power that was stolen from Overseer to begin with, correct?" Ryan asks hopefully.




"You are correct," Chaos replies with his mouthful of cake.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "But then how did this Captain Cosmic get all of Overseer's power to begin with, how did Overseer lose it, and how the heck did it come to me? I mean, I'm an Elite, so my powers come from that comet, right? Are you saying that Mark and everyone get their powers from Overseer too?"




"Now you see Overseer was stripped of his power because he tried to conquer the universe and consumed many eternals in the process.  He became immensely powerful, but even so we fought him and brought him low... and althoug is power could not be destroyed it was stripped from him and cast into a vessel that would hopefully use the power much more wisely.  Overseer was banished, and for eons he was all but forgotten.  Obviously he has regained much of his potency, but the power inside you is the key to him regaining full power.  Part of that power was reshaped into a vessel created to destroy Overseer but she was flawed..." Chaos continues.

"You are not an elite, Ryan.  You, your sister, the comet, and Overseer are all connected.  This is not the genetic sister, but the sister you share the power with... she is useless to Overseer.  But you... if he can consume you, then he will regain his status... and I fear he may be more powerful now then ever.  But not only do you have the power to give him a new life, so do you hvae te power to grant him death... or as close to it as Overseer can come.  But the stake may be high, it may destroy you in the process..." Chaos finishes.

Chaos then chuckles... "Sadly, beyond that I know little the matters of time and space are Chrono's domain.  I can tell you that she created your sister... and is now currently investigating how the time wrinkle occured that displaced Cassie... which I believe is connected back to you... and the comet.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden smiles weakly, “You honor me too much,” he blushes, “I believe though that when the time comes; when you must choose to stay or go, ten I will go with you.  I have nothing keeping me here, but Teen Justice.  I have no world; I have little but Aliya, this Hearthstone, and your friendship.”
> 
> He takes her hand, “Let me make the sacrifice, Anika.”




Anika simply stares at Gilden wordlessly, until finally a tear comes to her eye.  She hugs him and lays her head on his chest, a happy smile on her face.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Olympic City Memorial Park*
> 
> The teens of Legacy and Teen Justice enter the grand park filled with natural trees, pathways, hills, grassy knolls and the like.  They enter through a large gate flanked on both sides by two heroes, the plaque on one reads, Lady Victory.  She is a statuesque woman towering some thirty feet in height and wears a patriotic outfit with a small cape over one shoulder.  Across from her is the muscular hero Black Atlas, an African American hero with the world on his shoulders.
> 
> ...




Karen initially protested when Kal tried to get her on his back but quickly noticed she didn't have much to say in the matter and hopped on with a giggle.

"What was this Terminus Invasion?" Karen asks curiously, smiling at Kal as he glances back, "It seems like your world is under attack a lot," she rests her head on his back.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I am sorry about that, you are cute and I couldn’t help myself, I apologize Mark,” Gadget says bowing her head.



 Mark smiles awkwardly, "It's ok. I overreacted. It's not your fault."



> Nightchild steps out of the shadows, sneaking up on Gadget and Mark, “Mark we have a problem… its Ryan.”



"Did the police find him?" Mark asks. _Well at least I'm not giving the UN a bad name here..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You don’t want to know what I think honestly about Ryan, he is a jerk, an ass, and worse, and the only reason I even stood up for him is because we happen to b on the same team. If he was on fire, I wouldn’t piss on him to put it out babe,” Yoshi replies.
> 
> “I know the feeling is mutual so I don’t fret about, you need to just realize on thing about him. Ryan cares about one thing, himself, and the way he reacts to you is another reason why I don’t like him. So just don’t bring him up, it pisses me off, what is your fixation with him anyway?” Yoshi finishes.



"I understand what it means to be unique... apart from others, and I see it in his eyes, he lashes out because he doesn't know how to do it anyother way.. just like you put up this.. wall of words with others." Cassie says. "I understand you're not everything you show the other people." she shrugs. "It's kind of hard to put into words. I see.. something that weighs heavy on him.. I'm not even sure he sees it himself, but it hurts him all the same. Unfortunately, I don't say the right things.. I always aggrevate him." sighs. "I'm still too.. stupid socially to say the right things i quess..I try to show him there are folks willing to listen, and all I do if frustrate him and put him on guard. Sometimes, I get so frustrated I want.. well I want to smack him to his senses.."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I understand what it means to be unique... apart from others, and I see it in his eyes, he lashes out because he doesn't know how to do it anyother way.. just like you put up this.. wall of words with others." Cassie says. "I understand you're not everything you show the other people." she shrugs. "It's kind of hard to put into words. I see.. something that weighs heavy on him.. I'm not even sure he sees it himself, but it hurts him all the same. Unfortunately, I don't say the right things.. I always aggrevate him." sighs. "I'm still too.. stupid socially to say the right things i quess..I try to show him there are folks willing to listen, and all I do if frustrate him and put him on guard. Sometimes, I get so frustrated I want.. well I want to smack him to his senses.."




“Unique?” Yoshi scoffs, “you have to be kidding me, and the only thing unique about Ryan is how people seem to like him for being a jerk and an ass.  I don’t think it is you though Cassie, Ryan is just a jerk.  You shouldn’t blame yourself for that, you speak fine, and you are not socially inept; just learning.  If you ask me, let Ryan sort out his own problems; just leave him alone.  Trust me; you will be far better off that way.  You saw how he ripped Anika a new one; and that was his girlfriend…”

Kal speaks to Karen, “The Terminus Invasion well, another world tried to consume this universe I guess.  The world is called Terminus and is under control of this big baddie named Omega… he is in the same kind of league as Overseer… and just as evil if you ask me.”

Danger Girl pipes in, “Yeah, Omega is bad news, and so is Overseer.  Just think if they ever banded together…” she shivers, “I don’t know if any force could stop them.  I really hope the Freedom League and Aegis take down Overseer for good.”

*Anika*

Gilden smiles when he sees her reaction, “Then it is settled then…” he pauses and his face grows with worry and concern, “I just got a message from Nightchild; looks like Ryan is in jail… he turned himself in.”

*Mark*

Gadget nods with a smile, and stays to listen to what Nightchild has to say.  Nightchild replies to Mark, “Ryan turned himself in to the authorities, and well, they locked him up.  Chances are they will send him to Alcatraz II before long and hold him there till a trial can be set.  They charged him with manslaughter.”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 5, 2004)

"What!?!" Anika jumps up suddenly at the news.  "Why would he do that?  I really don't understand that guy," she says with distress.

She grabs her uniform.  "Can we go see him?"

I'm not as internetless as I thought an elven archer in the middle of storming a derro tower would be...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "What!?!" Anika jumps up suddenly at the news.  "Why would he do that?  I really don't understand that guy," she says with distress.
> 
> She grabs her uniform.  "Can we go see him?"




Gilden gets dressed with a flick of his wrist, "I figured we should, Nightchild is expecting us."  Once both are dressed and ready they appear in normal space; right behind Mark and company.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 5, 2004)

Once Anika appears with Mark, Gadget and Nighchild, she starts to speak frantically, "Guys?  Ryan turned himself in?  What's going on?  The cops are going to blame him for protecting the city?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Now you see Overseer was stripped of his power because he tried to conquer the universe and consumed many eternals in the process.  He became immensely powerful, but even so we fought him and brought him low... and althoug is power could not be destroyed it was stripped from him and cast into a vessel that would hopefully use the power much more wisely.  Overseer was banished, and for eons he was all but forgotten.  Obviously he has regained much of his potency, but the power inside you is the key to him regaining full power.  Part of that power was reshaped into a vessel created to destroy Overseer but she was flawed..." Chaos continues.




"Oh, oh! That must be Cardinal," Ryan says in imitation of a small schoolchild, raising his hand in the air.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You are not an elite, Ryan.  You, your sister, the comet, and Overseer are all connected.  This is not the genetic sister, but the sister you share the power with... she is useless to Overseer.  But you... if he can consume you, then he will regain his status... and I fear he may be more powerful now then ever.  But not only do you have the power to give him a new life, so do you hvae te power to grant him death... or as close to it as Overseer can come.  But the stake may be high, it may destroy you in the process..." Chaos finishes.




"Again, I assume that this fake sister is Cardinal, right? 'Cause that's what Kelly was telling me, but I thought she was a little crazy at the time. Like what kind of odds are we talking about here? Because even though my life is pretty much at its low point right now, it's going to get better once I go back to the real Earth and convince Anika to stop being mad at me for some reason."




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos then chuckles... "Sadly, beyond that I know little the matters of time and space are Chrono's domain.  I can tell you that she created your sister... and is now currently investigating how the time wrinkle occured that displaced Cassie... which I believe is connected back to you... and the comet.




"You gonna tell me why you think that, or what? Or how the heck I can put the smackdown on an Elite as tough as Overseer...wait a minute! What did you mean, I'm not an elite! Of course I'm an elite. What else could I be?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Oh, oh! That must be Cardinal," Ryan says in imitation of a small schoolchild, raising his hand in the air.




"Sarcasm is really not your strongpoint," Chaos replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Again, I assume that this fake sister is Cardinal, right? 'Cause that's what Kelly was telling me, but I thought she was a little crazy at the time. Like what kind of odds are we talking about here? Because even though my life is pretty much at its low point right now, it's going to get better once I go back to the real Earth and convince Anika to stop being mad at me for some reason."




"Odds?  They are high... but it is your purpose to defeat Overseer.  Your predecessor Captain Cosmo, died in trying to defeat Overseer, and most likely you will too... but that isn't written in stone.  Besides I don't think you need to worry about Anika..." Chaos grins as he looks up at Ryan, "She already replaced you with a far better model...." he can't help but laugh.

"But as I said before chances are high you could die... though the power within you would live on... since it is Eternal after all.  So it wouldn't be a complete loss," he adds.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You gonna tell me why you think that, or what? Or how the heck I can put the smackdown on an Elite as tough as Overseer...wait a minute! What did you mean, I'm not an elite! Of course I'm an elite. What else could I be?"




"Of course you are not an _elite_ what a garish name.  You are a vessel for a cosmic force; you have the power of an Eternal inside of you.  But you can only tap the barest surface of its power, Ryan.  Besides elites are nothing more then an attempt by Cardinal to create foot soldiers for her little crusade against Overseer which is destined for failure, without you.  But I did enjoy the chain of events that followed... very entertaining... and your world has been less boring ever since," Chaos sighs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Unique?” Yoshi scoffs, “you have to be kidding me, and the only thing unique about Ryan is how people seem to like him for being a jerk and an ass. I don’t think it is you though Cassie, Ryan is just a jerk. You shouldn’t blame yourself for that, you speak fine, and you are not socially inept; just learning. If you ask me, let Ryan sort out his own problems; just leave him alone. Trust me; you will be far better off that way. You saw how he ripped Anika a new one; and that was his girlfriend…”



"You asked and I told you why I do what I do.. I think that is enough to be said for now Yoshi, and besides, I'm sure Ryan will find his path soon enough. I quess I'm just to stay out fo the way and keep quiet." shrugs. "Besides, why are we still talking? I thought we were going to go out in town and look around?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal speaks to Karen, “The Terminus Invasion well, another world tried to consume this universe I guess.  The world is called Terminus and is under control of this big baddie named Omega… he is in the same kind of league as Overseer… and just as evil if you ask me.”
> 
> Danger Girl pipes in, “Yeah, Omega is bad news, and so is Overseer.  Just think if they ever banded together…” she shivers, “I don’t know if any force could stop them.  I really hope the Freedom League and Aegis take down Overseer for good.”




"I hope so too, do ... do you think they'll be able to do so? Th-this Overseer sounds very powerful," Karen asks with a tinge of worry to her voice, "I-if Omega is from another universe w-we don't have to w-worry about him too much, right?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Once Anika appears with Mark, Gadget and Nighchild, she starts to speak frantically, "Guys?  Ryan turned himself in?  What's going on?  The cops are going to blame him for protecting the city?"



 Mark blinks when Anika appears out of nowhere.

"I guess so. Just heard."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 5, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark blinks when Anika appears out of nowhere.
> 
> "I guess so. Just heard."




She looks over at Cantrip.  "Where is the prison?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks over at Cantrip.  "Where is the prison?"




Nightchild cuts in, “He is at the Police Department not far from here, holding him there in custody until they can move him to a more secure location later this evening.  I was going to head down there; but I figured you know him best you should come with me.”

Cantrip nods, “Alright well let go, Ryan does not fully understand some of the aspects of our world...”

Nightchild nods, “Yeah there was a time that superheroes were nearly outlawed… we don’t want that to happen again.”

Nightchild starts walking, expecting the others to follow.

*In the Park*

Kal smiles, “I wouldn’t worry Aegis and the Freedom League are the best our world has to offer.  Besides no one can beat Paragon, he is the best.  If they can’t do it… I am not sure who could…”

Yoshi grins, “Relax Cassie, you are being all dramatic again.  I am not telling to to stay out of the way and be quiet but a person has to want to help before they accept it.  You have done more then your share to try and help Ryan… it is time the jerk-ass wise up and figure things out on his own.”

Yoshi wraps an arm around her as they walk, “Besides I wish you worried about me as much as you did Ryan…” Yoshi says somewhat concerned.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Park*
> 
> Kal smiles, “I wouldn’t worry Aegis and the Freedom League are the best our world has to offer. Besides no one can beat Paragon, he is the best. If they can’t do it… I am not sure who could…”
> 
> ...



"Like I need to." Cassie says with a smile as she snuggles into his arm. "You've proven yourself quite adept at getting out of your funks and foul moods.. I think the longest one I've seen last on you was like..what? 20 seconds? You're the eternally cheerful boyfriend..the superspeed is just your secondary power."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Sarcasm is really not your strongpoint," Chaos replies.




"Everyone keeps on telling me that. It's really hurting my self-esteem."





			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Odds?  They are high... but it is your purpose to defeat Overseer.  Your predecessor Captain Cosmo, died in trying to defeat Overseer, and most likely you will too... but that isn't written in stone.  Besides I don't think you need to worry about Anika..." Chaos grins as he looks up at Ryan, "She already replaced you with a far better model...." he can't help but laugh.
> 
> "But as I said before chances are high you could die... though the power within you would live on... since it is Eternal after all.  So it wouldn't be a complete loss," he adds.




"Well, I don't think my purpose is to die in battle with some super powerful Eternal, and I would consider the loss of my life to be pretty damn bad," Ryan remarks, raising an eyebrow. "If Captain Cosmo was such a great hero, and I'm so weak, according to you anyway, my odds would be even less than his. There isn't really much incentive to do things your way, is there?"

"Wait, what do you mean about Anika?" Ryan asks, confusion evident in his voice.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Of course you are not an _elite_ what a garish name.  You are a vessel for a cosmic force; you have the power of an Eternal inside of you.  But you can only tap the barest surface of its power, Ryan.  Besides elites are nothing more then an attempt by Cardinal to create foot soldiers for her little crusade against Overseer which is destined for failure, without you.  But I did enjoy the chain of events that followed... very entertaining... and your world has been less boring ever since," Chaos sighs.




"So Cardinal caused the whole comet thing, and created the Elites? That's just wierd. You got any proof of this claim, because it's a little far out there."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild starts walking, expecting the others to follow.



 Mark sighs. "Ok. I'm going to run and get dressed. I'll meet you guys downstairs."

 Without waiting for an answer, Mark shoots off to where he changed and switches the swimsuit for the clothes he had on before and zips down to meet Nightchild and the others.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild cuts in, “He is at the Police Department not far from here, holding him there in custody until they can move him to a more secure location later this evening.  I was going to head down there; but I figured you know him best you should come with me.”
> 
> Cantrip nods, “Alright well let go, Ryan does not fully understand some of the aspects of our world...”
> 
> ...




Anika follows Nightchild wordlessly, an anxious look of concern creasing her brow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark sighs. "Ok. I'm going to run and get dressed. I'll meet you guys downstairs."
> 
> Without waiting for an answer, Mark shoots off to where he changed and switches the swimsuit for the clothes he had on before and zips down to meet Nightchild and the others.




Nightchild leads the young teen heroes to the Police Department where Ryan is currently being held at, and it is abuzz with activity as they enter.  The cops give the youths some strange looks, but go about their business as they recognize Nightchild and Cantrip.  They approach a plain clothes officer who looks very much like Charles, Kelly’s ex-bodyguard from their own world.

Indeed the name on the desk reads, Detective Charles Smith.  He looks up as Nightchild approaches, “Evening kid, what can I do for you?”

Nightchild speaks, “We came to talk about the hero you have locked up in your containment cell.”

Detective Smith replies, “Not much to talk to about, he turned himself in, says he is from another world… and bunch of other crazy stuff.  But being a cape, I have come to expect that kind of crazy stuff,” he turns to Mark and Anika, “Who are you two?”

*Ryan*

“Well the incentive is that you may help save uncounted universes from misery and servitude to an evil almost as old as time itself, but then again, that may not mean much to you.  I really don’t care what you believe really, I have prepared for the worse.  But the stakes are always high when it comes to cosmic matters, Ryan.  That is just the way it is,” Chaos remarks.

Chaos grins at Ryan’s question about Anika, “Oh… you really don’t want to know trust me.  She is better off as far as I can tell, I mean the only well adjusted male youth on Legacy seems to be James… and that may be stretching it.  But think of it this way, you learned early on that women are evil… every universe they are about the same.  I love them, they make things deliciously interesting.”

“Proof?  Kid, let me let you in on a secret, I don’t need proof, either you believe me or you don’t.  One of us has limitless cosmic power at their fingertips, the other is just a vessel for cosmic power.  One of us has seen the rise and fall of universes… the other can’t even keep a girlfriend for more then a week… and you want me to prove to you, that what I am saying is true?  Now that is funny… besides, you have to ask yourself, can you even trust me?  The embodiment of chaos and change throughout all the known universes…” Chaos smiles with a raise of his arched brow.

*Back at the Park*

The teens come into a large clearing packed with stalls, and open air stores and a full scale reggae festival in full swing.  Yoshi speaks to Cassie, “Well I know, but is nice to think you put as much though into me as you do Ryan… you know.  I mean, it is only normal right?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Park*
> 
> The teens come into a large clearing packed with stalls, and open air stores and a full scale reggae festival in full swing. Yoshi speaks to Cassie, “Well I know, but is nice to think you put as much though into me as you do Ryan… you know. I mean, it is only normal right?”



Cassie sighs. :This must be what the girls meant by 'upkeep' of the boyfreind.: she thinks to herself as she reaches over, taking a fist full of Yoshi's shirt and pulling him into a kiss. After long seconds pass she lets him loose. "Because I have decided I like dating you and didn't think you needed my every single thought on you.." she says with a smile as she taps him on the nose. "Are all boys so... uptight and concerned about their girl's loyalties?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well the incentive is that you may help save uncounted universes from misery and servitude to an evil almost as old as time itself, but then again, that may not mean much to you.  I really don’t care what you believe really, I have prepared for the worse.  But the stakes are always high when it comes to cosmic matters, Ryan.  That is just the way it is,” Chaos remarks.




"It's not so much a matter of the stakes at it is the odds. But since when do you care about the slavery of trillions? And just what have you prepared? Because I know why YOU want him dead; he threatens your power. So don't act like some kind of saint; you wouldn't sacrifice YOUR life to do it."




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos grins at Ryan’s question about Anika, “Oh… you really don’t want to know trust me.  She is better off as far as I can tell, I mean the only well adjusted male youth on Legacy seems to be James… and that may be stretching it.  But think of it this way, you learned early on that women are evil… every universe they are about the same.  I love them, they make things deliciously interesting.”




Ryan laughs. "Yeah, your right. James is the most normal of us, but that doesn't say much. As far as learning anything, I'm not a very good student."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Proof?  Kid, let me let you in on a secret, I don’t need proof, either you believe me or you don’t.  One of us has limitless cosmic power at their fingertips, the other is just a vessel for cosmic power.  One of us has seen the rise and fall of universes… the other can’t even keep a girlfriend for more then a week… and you want me to prove to you, that what I am saying is true?  Now that is funny… besides, you have to ask yourself, can you even trust me?  The embodiment of chaos and change throughout all the known universes…” Chaos smiles with a raise of his arched brow.




"I can trust you about as far as I can throw...nah, I could probably get a pretty good distance if I hurl you like a discus. I think I can trust you to look out for yourself. And if you're such a ladies man, how come everyone you've ever met pretty much hates your guts? Anika included. "


----------



## Agamon (Sep 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Nightchild leads the young teen heroes to the Police Department where Ryan is currently being held at, and it is abuzz with activity as they enter.  The cops give the youths some strange looks, but go about their business as they recognize Nightchild and Cantrip.  They approach a plain clothes officer who looks very much like Charles, Kelly’s ex-bodyguard from their own world.
> 
> Indeed the name on the desk reads, Detective Charles Smith.  He looks up as Nightchild approaches, “Evening kid, what can I do for you?”
> 
> ...




Anika notes Detective Smith's appearance and wonders for a moment if someone on this world looks like her.  Shaking her head she focuses on the task at hand.

"I'm Anika Samuelsson, he's Mark McNamara.  We're teammates of Ryan's.  We are from another world, as crazy as that sounds.  Can we talk to him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "It's not so much a matter of the stakes at it is the odds. But since when do you care about the slavery of trillions? And just what have you prepared? Because I know why YOU want him dead; he threatens your power. So don't act like some kind of saint; you wouldn't sacrifice YOUR life to do it."




"Exactly right, I wouldn't sacrifice my life, but I have that luxury.  You don't, and one way or the other he will find you, short of killing you and sending the power inside you deep into the reaches of the cosmos... I believe this to be the _humane_ solution," Chaos shrugs with a smug grin.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan laughs. "Yeah, your right. James is the most normal of us, but that doesn't say much. As far as learning anything, I'm not a very good student."




"I know, you are anything but brilliant, but you don't grasp the severity of the situation but then again I feel it is best you hear it from her," the child-like Eternal quips.



			
				red said:
			
		

> "I can trust you about as far as I can throw...nah, I could probably get a pretty good distance if I hurl you like a discus. I think I can trust you to look out for yourself. And if you're such a ladies man, how come everyone you've ever met pretty much hates your guts? Anika included. "




"Hurl me?  Now that is funny, you have been working at that whole witty thing," Chaos laughs, "Oh no, Anika hates my guts, that takes actual effort?  How is her crisis of faith going, is she coming to grips that her powers have nothing to do with her petty gods, and everything to do with her genetics?  I wonder how that is going over in her blonde head of hers."

*Upstairs in the Precinct Office*

“Not really that crazy, just saying it is never a normal day around here,” Detective Smith replies, “and you want to talk to him?  Sure, I got nothing against that, he seemed like a good kid.  I tried to cut him some slack, but he demanded that he face his just dues.  Kid has balls, I will say that.”

He starts walking as two officers follow, “Just follow me, but the visit will have to be supervised, just for our own peace of mind.”

*Back at the Park*

Yoshi grins, “Hey I am not that insecure, I just wanted to make sure you thought about me, just seemed like you were obsessed with Ryan, and I was a little worried.  I am good now babe.  You just keep me on my toes I guess.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Exactly right, I wouldn't sacrifice my life, but I have that luxury.  You don't, and one way or the other he will find you, short of killing you and sending the power inside you deep into the reaches of the cosmos... I believe this to be the _humane_ solution," Chaos shrugs with a smug grin.




"Yeah, you're a real humanitarian," Ryan says, rolling his eyes. "I doubt it. More likely it's the solution that most benefits you. Anyway, you still haven't told me about how I can take down Overseer, when I'm so crappy and he's so damn awesome," Ryan adds in bitter sarcasm. "If you're such a badass, why don't you do it?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hurl me?  Now that is funny, you have been working at that whole witty thing," Chaos laughs, "Oh no, Anika hates my guts, that takes actual effort?  How is her crisis of faith going, is she coming to grips that her powers have nothing to do with her petty gods, and everything to do with her genetics?  I wonder how that is going over in her blonde head of hers."




"I don't know, but I imagine she's handling it quite well, and I also imagine she wouldn't like being made fun of behind her back by some punk who's too cowardly to face his enemies like a man. And while her elite powers may be genetic, her faith is still her strongest weapon," Ryan replies, growing angry again and feeling obligated to defend her, partly at least to make up for the words he spoke earlier.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, you're a real humanitarian," Ryan says, rolling his eyes. "I doubt it. More likely it's the solution that most benefits you. Anyway, you still haven't told me about how I can take down Overseer, when I'm so crappy and he's so damn awesome," Ryan adds in bitter sarcasm. "If you're such a badass, why don't you do it?"




"Just so human of you, I never said I was a badass, besides there are rules and what I can and cannot do, and Overseer is technically not an Eternal therefore I cannot act openly against him.  The Cosmic Host frowns upon direct intervention; though a little nudge is fine... actual combat is out of the question.  The power within you is the key, not trying to coax that power out... is a whole different story... and frankly, only Captain Cosmos would know the particulars... but somehow you have to tap that power... even for a moment.  Or my personal favorite you just unleash all your power in one soul crushing swoop... very spectacular... very final," Chaos quips.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I don't know, but I imagine she's handling it quite well, and I also imagine she wouldn't like being made fun of behind her back by some punk who's too cowardly to face his enemies like a man. And while her elite powers may be genetic, her faith is still her strongest weapon," Ryan replies, growing angry again and feeling obligated to defend her, partly at least to make up for the words he spoke earlier.




Chaos stands and walks towards Ryan in silence, before the child-like Eternal stops in front of him, "Oh please being chivalrous after the fact does not erase the fact your harsh words drove her into someone else's arms.  But this isn't about her, this is about you Ryan.  You have a destiny; and that destiny will come to pass and you will face Overseer.  Success is not assured, and this may not even be your final battle... it may only be the beginning.  But you are destined to face Overseer... it is in your blood... get angry.  Maybe that helps you, but know that I am not your enemy, at least for now."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Not really that crazy, just saying it is never a normal day around here,” Detective Smith replies, “and you want to talk to him?  Sure, I got nothing against that, he seemed like a good kid.  I tried to cut him some slack, but he demanded that he face his just dues.  Kid has balls, I will say that.”
> 
> He starts walking as two officers follow, “Just follow me, but the visit will have to be supervised, just for our own peace of mind.”




"His just dues?" Anika says, rolling her eyes.  "What would that be, a medal?  He didn't mean to kill the guy, just incapacitate him before he set off some enormous bomb that would have devastated the city.  Besides," she adds, "he's somehow a key component to ending a threat to the destruction of both your and my worlds.  Having him rot in one of your jails while waiting for a trial to begin is probably not the best idea."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Just so human of you, I never said I was a badass, besides there are rules and what I can and cannot do, and Overseer is technically not an Eternal therefore I cannot act openly against him.  The Cosmic Host frowns upon direct intervention; though a little nudge is fine... actual combat is out of the question.  The power within you is the key, not trying to coax that power out... is a whole different story... and frankly, only Captain Cosmos would know the particulars... but somehow you have to tap that power... even for a moment.  Or my personal favorite you just unleash all your power in one soul crushing swoop... very spectacular... very final," Chaos quips.




"Soul crushing for whom? Me, or him? Any ideas how to get the powers out of me, or what? Do I need golden kryptonite?" _If I have the power inside of me, maybe I could try and use it to become like an Eternal, whatever that means. But then again, Sarah says she did, and all it did was make her grumpy._





			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos stands and walks towards Ryan in silence, before the child-like Eternal stops in front of him, "Oh please being chivalrous after the fact does not erase the fact your harsh words drove her into someone else's arms.  But this isn't about her, this is about you Ryan.  You have a destiny; and that destiny will come to pass and you will face Overseer.  Success is not assured, and this may not even be your final battle... it may only be the beginning.  But you are destined to face Overseer... it is in your blood... get angry.  Maybe that helps you, but know that I am not your enemy, at least for now."




"Gee, that's heartening. Maybe you should become a motivational speaker. And I hope he doesn't come right now, 'cause I really can't use my powers. I wish we had this stuff back home. And it's not like I asked for any of this to happen to me," Ryan whines. "I'm only eighteen years old, all this responsibility should not be given to me."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya shrugs, “Works for me, just relax; Aris hates to be catered to when she is angry, and hates female competition. Especially with Kal all over Karen and I guess her missed opportunity with Ryan…”
> 
> The redhead puts on some shades and turns her head to the sound of music, reggae music filtering throughout the park. Aya grins, “Ja man time for some dancing!” she tries in a mocking Rastafarian accent.



"If shes angry and wants to be left a one, why did she come to the park with us?"  Kelly asks curiously, glancing at the provacatively dressed alien princess.  When the music drifts over into her hearing, Kelly smiles, she didn't really like Reggae, but it was music, and music had a way of making people feel better, she hadn't made her career on it just to make other people happy, the popstar had done it for herself as well.

"Yea, dancing sounds good, after the picnic can we go to a club?  They really are the best places for dancing, and they always have the newest tracks. Some of them you can even sing at, well, if your famous, or if you flirt with DJ a little.  Back in 2004 Pop got really big and I was wondering how my songs stack up against the really big ones from now.  Even if I do want to go home, I am curious as far as how my songs rate against the big three, Britney, Christina, and Madona.  They were all like ancient history in  10 years from now."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 8, 2004)

Deeply uncomfortable around all of these police, Mark lets Anika and Nightchild do the talking and tries not to think about the last time he was around so many officers.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Park*
> 
> Yoshi grins, “Hey I am not that insecure, I just wanted to make sure you thought about me, just seemed like you were obsessed with Ryan, and I was a little worried. I am good now babe. You just keep me on my toes I guess.”



"Good, because I try not to obsess, he just looks like he needs someone to talk to. You look like someone who needs to kiss an flirt." Cassie says. "Not to mention you showed me how to dance..that's fun."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "His just dues?" Anika says, rolling her eyes.  "What would that be, a medal?  He didn't mean to kill the guy, just incapacitate him before he set off some enormous bomb that would have devastated the city.  Besides," she adds, "he's somehow a key component to ending a threat to the destruction of both your and my worlds.  Having him rot in one of your jails while waiting for a trial to begin is probably not the best idea."




Detective Smith speaks, “Look I am on your side, I tried to cut him a break but he demanded this.  It is out of my hands,” he finishes as the teens come to stand before the containment cells.  There are three, one is empty, the middle one has Ryan in it, and the one to the left has Behemoth inside looking quizzically towards Ryan’s chamber as he seems to have an animated conversation with himself.

Anika though can see the blue image of Chaos standing inside the cell speaking with Ryan; it is ghostly and faint but visible only to her.  It does not seem like Ryan can see the teens as he speaks.

_See Invisibility at work._

*Inside the Containment Cell*

_Ryan cannot see outside the cell, just the vague image of Behemoth next door._

“No you can’t become an Eternal,” Chaos grins, “not that you wouldn’t be interesting to have around, just does not work that way.  If you were chosen to be an Eternal then you would have to give everything up that you have known.  You would be merely an observer and sometimes interact but never direct, you would lose everything you love.”

A second Chaos speaks from behind Ryan, “Oh please no one ever asks for anything these days.  Sometimes you are just chosen, and there is nothing you can do but what must be done.  Maybe that is too much for you, but that is just the way it is.  You think limitless cosmic power comes without strings?”

The first Chaos speaks, “You are scared.  You should be, but you have friends, and your friends can and will help you.  You won’t go this alone.  Take solace in that.”

*In the Park*

“Well I am not sure about a club, most won’t let us in, we are too young, but I have been to some great parties,” Danger Girl replies, “besides this is free, lets just have fun here for now, no cool club would be popping at this time of day… maybe later tonight we can talk.”

Yoshi twirls Cassie and starts to dance with her in the crowd, “You are right… let’s just dance.  Shake what you got babe, because it is damn nice!”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 9, 2004)

Anika shakes her head as she begins to realize that this really was all Ryan's idea.  She sighs as they approach the cell.

"Chaos.  Why am I not surprised?" Anika says with a frown, not yet realizing that interaction between the bars of the cell is limited.  "I hope you're telling Ryan why the heck you brought us here...um, Ryan, hellooo..." she says, waving her hand, trying to get his attention when it becomes obvious he can't see her.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 9, 2004)

"You can p-put me down now," Karen whispers in Kal's ear, with her feet back on the ground, she glances at the crowd, _That's a lot of people, maybe I should have stayed at the tower._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *In the Park*
> 
> “Well I am not sure about a club, most won’t let us in, we are too young, but I have been to some great parties,” Danger Girl replies, “besides this is free, lets just have fun here for now, no cool club would be popping at this time of day… maybe later tonight we can talk.”
> 
> Yoshi twirls Cassie and starts to dance with her in the crowd, “You are right… let’s just dance. Shake what you got babe, because it is damn nice!”



Cassie laughs a bubbly laugh as she dances with Yoshi, enjoying the moment. "Come on Karen, just flow with the moment, it's all like kata, you just take the Zen of the moment and flow with it."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I am not sure about a club, most won’t let us in, we are too young, but I have been to some great parties,” Danger Girl replies, “besides this is free, lets just have fun here for now, no cool club would be popping at this time of day… maybe later tonight we can talk.”
> 
> Yoshi twirls Cassie and starts to dance with her in the crowd, “You are right… let’s just dance. Shake what you got babe, because it is damn nice!”




"Well, when you and gadget get us home you can come and visit, and I'll take you clubbing.  They always let me in, even if I'm not allowed to drink." she says with a shrug, _no big loss, even like one drink gets me kinda tipsy, _she thinks to herself though that was more a left over thought from Neuro then her, he really had gotten her all kinds of bad habits.

"Yea, ok, sounds planish." Kelly says, straightening out, slowly letting the rythym of the music take over.  She floats a foot off the ground, swaying a dancing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2004)

"Wow, you seem introspective today. This is probably the first time you've ever really done this, huh?" _They're right, of course. Like it or not, I'm here and it's going to happen. I'm sure Overseer won't like what's going to happen to him either. Guess I'll just have to make the best of it.

For all that pretty talk, I sure am alone right now. The only one with the courage to defend me was Kelly._ Ryan floats about a foot off ground as he ponders. "So, how come there's two of you? Is that just for effect or what?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 10, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Chaos.  Why am I not surprised?" Anika says with a frown, not yet realizing that interaction between the bars of the cell is limited.  "I hope you're telling Ryan why the heck you brought us here...um, Ryan, hellooo..." she says, waving her hand, trying to get his attention when it becomes obvious he can't see her.



  Mark looks from the cell to Anika and back. Twice. "You *are* seeing something I'm not, aren't you?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 10, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark looks from the cell to Anika and back. Twice. "You *are* seeing something I'm not, aren't you?"




Anika does the same, looking to Mark, then the cell, then to Mark.  "Oh, hey, he's glowing blue," she says, finally understanding.  "Right, that means he's invisible."  She nods.  "It's Chaos.  Um, two Chaoses.  They're talking to Ryan...I don't think Ryan can see us either...Chaos, can you please take down whatever it is you have up, so we can talk to Ryan?" she says with exasperation in her voice.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika does the same, looking to Mark, then the cell, then to Mark.  "Oh, hey, he's glowing blue," she says, finally understanding.  "Right, that means he's invisible."  She nods.  "It's Chaos. Um, two Chaoses. They're talking to Ryan...I don't think Ryan can see us either...Chaos, can you please take down whatever it is you have up, so we can talk to Ryan?" she says with exasperation in her voice.



"Oh," Mark says. "Hello, Chaoses." Mark waves at the cell.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika does the same, looking to Mark, then the cell, then to Mark.  "Oh, hey, he's glowing blue," she says, finally understanding.  "Right, that means he's invisible."  She nods.  "It's Chaos.  Um, two Chaoses.  They're talking to Ryan...I don't think Ryan can see us either...Chaos, can you please take down whatever it is you have up, so we can talk to Ryan?" she says with exasperation in her voice.




Te actual cells were more like energized fields of energy worked into walls.  The teens can see in but it is obvious Ryan can’t see out.  Detective Smith looks to Anika, “Is someone else in there with him?”

He gestures to one of the officers and the field shimmers for a moment before it dim, with a crackling hum.  The field is there but now Ryan can see out as well, and see his friends along with Nightchild, Cantrip, and Detective Smith from earlier.

The second Chaos grins at Ryan’s statements, “I can do anything Ryan, haven’t you learned that by now?”

The original Chaos laughs, “Besides when I just have to be everywhere I like to split my consciousness to cover more ground.  It is actually quite liberating to observe one’s actions from the outside.”

*At the Park*

“Sure,” Danger Girl replies looking over a stall of reggae paraphernalia with a critical eye as she browses, “so what is it exactly that you do on your world?”

Kal puts Karen down, and takes hr by the hand and browses t-shirts, “Just relax Karen, there is nothing to worry about. We are perfectly safe here.”

A shadow begins to creep over the park…


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2004)

"Whatever kid," Ryan answers with a shrug. He's mildly surprised to see his friends standing there, along with Cantrip and Nightchild, when the energy field drops. Ryan smiles, waves, and greets them with an uncertain "Hi."

_You know, I bet I could probably get out of here if I wanted to. Yeah, almost certainly. It wouldn't be that hard. I wonder why everyone's here. Hopefully they're not in trouble, but I doubt that. None of them will probably understand why I did what I did._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Te actual cells were more like energized fields of energy worked into walls.  The teens can see in but it is obvious Ryan can’t see out.  Detective Smith looks to Anika, “Is someone else in there with him?”




"Yes, his name is Chaos, he's a little, annoying...well, he's really powerful, I guess," Anika says to the detective.  "You see, this just goes to show that Ryan isn't supposed to be in there, seeing as how he's attracting the attention of beings that can get into your cells without you knowing."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Whatever kid," Ryan answers with a shrug. He's mildly surprised to see his friends standing there, along with Cantrip and Nightchild, when the energy field drops. Ryan smiles, waves, and greets them with an uncertain "Hi."




"Hi?" Anika says increduously.  "What exactly do you think you're doing, Ryan?  The detective here told us you turned yourself in, and after he was going to let you go, you insisted on being arrested?  Did you get some sort of scoop that Overseer is hiding out in Alcatraz?"  Despite the sarcasm, she looks more confused than upset.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At the Park*
> 
> “Sure,” Danger Girl replies looking over a stall of reggae paraphernalia with a critical eye as she browses, “so what is it exactly that you do on your world?”
> 
> ...



"Well, uh, thats 'in transition' as my mom would say."  Kelly says grinning.  "Before I got my powers, I was already kinda famous because of my parents and how rich we are and the Mitchell foundation.  Well, I always liked singing and music, so thats what I decided to do.  I've even won awards for it.  I really only sing pop music, so I guess that makes me like Britney Spears.  Nightchild liked my singing, I think he did at any rate.  So I used to tour and make albums, do concerts, all the normal stuff like that."

"Then this terrorist should up and took over my mind, and thats when my powers showed up.  We went on kind of a crime spree, so long story short, we got stopped and I got sent to the institute to learn about my powers now that I wasn't being controlled.  I got invited to be on Legacy, but I wasn't really free of Neuro, so he forced me to quit the team to get me away from people that could help me.  After that I went to my boyfriends house and we almost were killed by assassins, and the house blew up so everyone really did think we were dead.  uhh, hmm, this really isn't the short version , is it.  Well right now everyone thinks I'm dead, so my music career might be pretty much kablooey, and because I quit Legacy, even when i was being mind-controlled, I'm off the team.  So I have no clue what I'm doing anymore.  I should be able to get back on the team, I mean, I was being mind controlled, I obviously didn't really want to quit.  That should count for something, I hope."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hi?" Anika says increduously.  "What exactly do you think you're doing, Ryan?  The detective here told us you turned yourself in, and after he was going to let you go, you insisted on being arrested?  Did you get some sort of scoop that Overseer is hiding out in Alcatraz?"  Despite the sarcasm, she looks more confused than upset.




"Hey, Detective, any chance you could lower this screen?" Ryan asks, hoping he wouldn't have to reveal his plan to escape from the jail if circumstances warranted.

"Just to be fair, the cop's deal was completely illegal and immoral. Besides, I didn't want to run from my problems." _Unlike some people,_ Ryan adds to himself. "I wanted vindication. Besides, Chaos was able to fill me in on some information. And it's not my fault this place sucks and has some whacked out double standard."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 14, 2004)

"But who are you trying to justify what you did to?" Anika asks, still perplexed.  "The city full of people who's lives you helped to save?  Your teammates, who pretty much agree you did what you had to do?  The police, who agree with us and were willing to let you go?  Or Karen and Nightchild?  Are their opinions worth this kind of self-sacrifice?  No offense," she adds looking Nightchild's way.  Looking back at Ryan, she adds, "But even he thinks this is a bad idea."

She sighs, shaking her head.  "So what did Chaos tell you?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At the Park*
> 
> “Sure,” Danger Girl replies looking over a stall of reggae paraphernalia with a critical eye as she browses, “so what is it exactly that you do on your world?”
> 
> ...




"I know," Karen says, squeezing his hand, "I'm just not v-very comfortable being around so many people. I th-think it's going to rain..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2004)

Cassie looks up at the shadow. "Strange I thought the weather was supposed to be fine for the day, at least that was what the television said this morning.."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "But who are you trying to justify what you did to?" Anika asks, still perplexed.  "The city full of people who's lives you helped to save? Your teammates, who pretty much agree you did what you had to do? The police, who agree with us and were willing to let you go? Or Karen and Nightchild? Are their opinions worth this kind of self-sacrifice? No offense," she adds looking Nightchild's way.  Looking back at Ryan, she adds, "But even he thinks this is a bad idea."



 Mark shifts uncomfortably, "Yeah. What are you trying to prove with all of this? That some cop made a bad deal?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2004)

"Yeah, well how was I supposed to know that this was some kind of police state or whatever. If I wasn't an Elite..." Ryan trails off. "But oh well, what's done is done. Chaos told me a lot of stuff, some of it pretty important. But most of it should only be discussed with me, you, and Mark."

_I was trying to prove it to YOU!_ Ryan's mental voice screams inside of him. _How thick can you get?_


----------



## Samnell (Sep 15, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, well how was I supposed to know that this was some kind of police state or whatever. If I wasn't an Elite..." Ryan trails off. "But oh well, what's done is done. Chaos told me a lot of stuff, some of it pretty important. But most of it should only be discussed with me, you, and Mark."



 Mark nods. "Can we arrange something?" he asks no one in particular while looking at Anika.

OOC: Good thing Ryan's not trying to prove something to Mark. He's way thicker than Anika.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, well how was I supposed to know that this was some kind of police state or whatever. If I wasn't an Elite..." Ryan trails off. "But oh well, what's done is done. Chaos told me a lot of stuff, some of it pretty important. But most of it should only be discussed with me, you, and Mark."




"First of all, none of this 'what's done is done' crap," Anika says.  "When we leave, you'll be leaving with us," she adds with a momentary defiant glance towards the detective.  "And second, why is it a big secret?  I can't see why Cantrip and Nightchild can't hear what he had to say.  And the detective here needs to understand exactly how big of a deal this is."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2004)

"Well, after I tell you in private, then you'll know why it's a secret. Let's just say it's important." _Besides, these amateurs will probably screw things up. Their self-righteous moralizing is probably why everyone hates elites here._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2004)

Anika turns towards Cantrip and rolls her eyes apologetically.  Turning to Detctive Smith, she says, "So, will you release him?  I know it probably goes against what you're supposed to do, but the fate of both of our worlds is at stake..."  She adds a pouty, innocent look to her request, hoping the cop will acquiesce.

+9 Diplomacy check (HP to reroll if the roll is lower than 11).


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika turns towards Cantrip and rolls her eyes apologetically.  Turning to Detctive Smith, she says, "So, will you release him?  I know it probably goes against what you're supposed to do, but the fate of both of our worlds is at stake..."  She adds a pouty, innocent look to her request, hoping the cop will acquiesce.
> 
> +9 Diplomacy check (HP to reroll if the roll is lower than 11).




_The Diplomacy check for Anika is a 26 very good roll._

Detective Smith glares at Ryan and his comments but seeing the rest of the teens come to his defense and his own personal preference he gestures for the other guards to leave.  Once they do he sighs, “Alright, lets say I believe you, and I do let him go, what exactly is it that you guys think you can do?  I mean I am all for getting this punk out of my precinct, if only so I don’t have to listen to his mouth.”

Nightchild speaks, “Teen Justice will take full responsibility for him if anything goes wrong, sir.”

Cantrip focuses on the cell but says nothing.

Detective Smith nods and lets the field down.  He turns to Ryan, “You have good friends kid; you really do.”

The first Chaos speaks to Ryan, “Wow you have your freedom back.”

The second one laughs, “So now do your duty, and go die!”

*At the Park*

The sky overhead becomes dreary and overcast as clouds grow overhead.  A chill wind blows through the park, and people start to look around wondering if the sky is about to pour down upon them.  Kelly can tell that something is wrong with the weather… something foul… 

Kal pulls Karen close, “Relax… it will be okay.”

Yoshi turns to Cassie, “This will totally suck if it rains…”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2004)

Kelly's body halts in its intricate dance with the wind as soon as she feels the taint on the weather gathering.  With wide eyes, she touches down beside the others, her gaze fixed upon the sky.  With a growl that manages to make her sound as threatening as a kitten, Kelly does her best to make the weather right again, it was wrong, it felt wrong, and she wasn't gonna let it stay that way.

"Guys this isn't normal weather, its...it just feels wrong, unnatural."  she says to the others as she concentrates on her domain.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2004)

"Thanks, Charles...I mean, detective.  Sorry, you look like someone I know." Anika says with a grin.  Looking at Ryan, she adds, jokingly, "And don't worry, if he screws up again, I'll bring him back here myself."

Looking back at the Chaoses as they taunt Ryan, Anika frowns.  "Hey, thanks for the support, a-hole.  Why don't you go and die?  Jerk."  Looking back towards the entrance, she says, "'kay, let's get out of here."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2004)

_Keep talking, cop. We both know I could report your little deal and drop your job like a lead weight, and your little pension too. But I know you tried to do the right thing too, which counts for something._ Ryan flashes the cop a defiant glare before turning to his friends, purposefully ignoring the barbs of that twerp Chaos. He does, however, laugh at Anika's insult. _Do us all a favor and don't take your time,_ he thinks with a grim smile.

"Thanks for coming guy," Ryan says gratefully. "It means a lot, really," and he smiles at Anika. "So anyway, if I start robbing banks, does that mean that these two get in trouble? We need to get together with the rest of Legacy to brief them, but there's some...uh...more personal stuff I wouldn't feel comfortable sharing outside of you two," as he looks Mark and Anika squarely in the eyes.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks for coming guy," Ryan says gratefully. "It means a lot, really," and he smiles at Anika. "So anyway, if I start robbing banks, does that mean that these two get in trouble? We need to get together with the rest of Legacy to brief them, but there's some...uh...more personal stuff I wouldn't feel comfortable sharing outside of you two," as he looks Mark and Anika squarely in the eyes.



"Well ok, why don't we cover that stuff first?" Mark looks meaningfully at Cantrip and Nightchild.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 17, 2004)

"I quess we should be heading back then?" Cassie asks as she looks up at the roiling clouds. "This looks to be a really heavy shower."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Well ok, why don't we cover that stuff first?" Mark looks meaningfully at Cantrip and Nightchild.




Anika looks at Nightchild.  "Thanks for coming along and vouching for Ryan.  I assume you guys have a way of finding your teammates?  We'll catch up with you in a few minutes.  We'll go over what we know and hopefully figure out some plan of what to do next."

She turns to Cantrip and looks like she wants to say something, but pauses.  She just stares at him for a moment and smiles.  "See you guys in a bit."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At the Park*
> 
> The sky overhead becomes dreary and overcast as clouds grow overhead.  A chill wind blows through the park, and people start to look around wondering if the sky is about to pour down upon them.  Kelly can tell that something is wrong with the weather… something foul…
> 
> ...




Karen puts her arm around Kal, "I guess you're right..."

She looks up at Kelly, "What do you mean something is wrong?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2004)

"Okay, now that Batchild and Legolas are gone," Ryan says, looking over his shoulder at the pair from Teen Justice. "Okay, now keep in mind that this all comes from Chaos, so take anything I say with like a pound of salt, okay?" 

"Well, first of all he told me a little bit about Overseer's history, after he called me a murderer and taunted me for a little bit. Overseer is...well, was an Eternal similar to Chaos, Chrono, or...Sarah, now I guess. He tried to take over everything, and got a lot of his power stripped away from him...some guy from here called Captain Cosmic received it, I don't know how or why. Anyway, I think Captain Cosmic is now dead, and now I have it. Which also, apparently, doesn't make me an Elite," Ryan adds with a sigh. "I'll get to the Elites in a second though. Anyway, Cardinal, you know, the infamous Pantheon terrorist lady, is also like me and Captain Cosmic; she has some power given to her by Chrono, but that power is useless to the Overseer."

"The Overseer wants to find me and suck out my powers, blah blah blah. Chaos wants me to try and kill the bastard, even though I'll probably die in the attempt. Any questions before I continue," Ryan asks in a bemused tone.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Okay, now that Batchild and Legolas are gone," Ryan says, looking over his shoulder at the pair from Teen Justice. "Okay, now keep in mind that this all comes from Chaos, so take anything I say with like a pound of salt, okay?"
> 
> "Well, first of all he told me a little bit about Overseer's history, after he called me a murderer and taunted me for a little bit. Overseer is...well, was an Eternal similar to Chaos, Chrono, or...Sarah, now I guess. He tried to take over everything, and got a lot of his power stripped away from him...some guy from here called Captain Cosmic received it, I don't know how or why. Anyway, I think Captain Cosmic is now dead, and now I have it. Which also, apparently, doesn't make me an Elite," Ryan adds with a sigh. "I'll get to the Elites in a second though. Anyway, Cardinal, you know, the infamous Pantheon terrorist lady, is also like me and Captain Cosmic; she has some power given to her by Chrono, but that power is useless to the Overseer."




"So that's why they call Cardinal your 'sister'.  Huh.  So you're like a demi-eternal or something?"  Anika thinks a moment, taking it all in.  "Well, it doesn't sound too far fetched.  It kinda pieces together the other stuff we know."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "The Overseer wants to find me and suck out my powers, blah blah blah. Chaos wants me to try and kill the bastard, even though I'll probably die in the attempt. Any questions before I continue," Ryan asks in a bemused tone.




Anika's brow furrows.  "Yeah, I kinda got that.  He doesn't have too much faith in us, does he?  Did he tell you what to do?  What will stop Overseer from just taking your power when we face him?  Is that what would kill you?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's brow furrows.  "Yeah, I kinda got that. He doesn't have too much faith in us, does he? Did he tell you what to do? What will stop Overseer from just taking your power when we face him? Is that what would kill you?"



"We're just going to have to find some way to stop the Overseer without anybody dying," Mark resolves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2004)

"Except for Overseer, of course," Ryan adds. "And if I die, no big deal to Chaos and his chums, then someone else gets the power. The problem is if Overseer gets ahold of me and sucks the power out or whatever."

"Okay, the next part is kind of hard to believe, but in the interest of total honesty I'm telling you guys," Ryan says seriously, looking his two best friends squarely in the eyes as he says so. "According to Chaos, Elites are the creation of everyone's favorite psycho Pantheon terrorist, Cardinal. Oh, and Cassie is temporally displaced, which means she's like from another time, which is also somehow related to me."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Except for Overseer, of course," Ryan adds. "And if I die, no big deal to Chaos and his chums, then someone else gets the power. The problem is if Overseer gets ahold of me and sucks the power out or whatever."
> 
> "Okay, the next part is kind of hard to believe, but in the interest of total honesty I'm telling you guys," Ryan says seriously, looking his two best friends squarely in the eyes as he says so. "According to Chaos, Elites are the creation of everyone's favorite psycho Pantheon terrorist, Cardinal. Oh, and Cassie is temporally displaced, which means she's like from another time, which is also somehow related to me."




Anika squints in disbelief at this.  "What?  Cardinal made elites?  What does that mean?  She supplied the comet?  That doesn't make any sense.  Sounds like something Chaos would say just to mess with your head.  Excpet that it makes zero sense."  Pausing, she adds, "Cassie from another time, though, that actually makes more sense if you think about it.  Huh."

Anika shakes her head in wonder.  "Any more Chaos-inspired revelations?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Except for Overseer, of course," Ryan adds. "And if I die, no big deal to Chaos and his chums, then someone else gets the power. The problem is if Overseer gets ahold of me and sucks the power out or whatever."



"Well it matters to us if you die."



> "Okay, the next part is kind of hard to believe, but in the interest of total honesty I'm telling you guys," Ryan says seriously, looking his two best friends squarely in the eyes as he says so. "According to Chaos, Elites are the creation of everyone's favorite psycho Pantheon terrorist, Cardinal. Oh, and Cassie is temporally displaced, which means she's like from another time, which is also somehow related to me."



 Mark simply blinked at the revelations. "You mean Cassie's from the future or something?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Well it matters to us if you die."




"Well, duh..." Anika says, rolling her eyes.  Her brow knits at a thought.  "This is all pretty big stuff, Ryan, but did we really need to send the other guys away?  If they're going to be helping us, we should probably be establishing some trust, right?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, duh..." Anika says, rolling her eyes. Her brow knits at a thought. "This is all pretty big stuff, Ryan, but did we really need to send the other guys away? If they're going to be helping us, we should probably be establishing some trust, right?"



OOC: Uh guys, read the Tokiwong Sabbatical thread


----------

